#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-02
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2001 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  1.13ubuntu10.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2002 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.6
<jetsaredim> evand: pign
<jetsaredim> *ping
<jetsaredim> can't seem to get a new hbox into the notebook that has all of the steps in it
<evand> jetsaredim: what Ubuntu release's Ubiquity are you working with?  Edgy? Feisty?
<evand> cjwatson: is #100013 something you'd like to see in Feisty+1?  If so I'll assign it to myself and take care of it.
<evand> I believe it was mentioned by you previously as part of the m-a defaults preseeing at UDSMTV
<evand> jetsaredim: what I usually do is open up the glade xml file in an editor, copy the page I want from id="stepWhatever" on to its closing tag (vim's % key press is good for this) and paste it above the id="stepWhatever" or above the next id="stepSomething"
<evand> then you can open the file back up in glade and modify from there
<evand> the benefit of doing it this way is that you stay consistent with the spacing between elements used in the rest of the installer.
<jetsaredim> evand: sry I missed ya
<jetsaredim> when I dupe the page, I can't seem to bring it up in glade to be able to add new components
<jetsaredim> like if I click on the various different step h/vboxes that have different layouts the layout in glade doesn't change
<cjwatson> jetsaredim: go to the 'steps' element (the notebook) and edit the Page number there
<cjwatson> I have a bug open in glade asking for this to be easier, iirc
<jetsaredim> so how do I add elements to the step "page"
<cjwatson> delete all the existing ones and then use glade as normal ... I don't think this is the best place for glade user help :)
<jetsaredim> hm
<jetsaredim> good point
<jetsaredim> not exactly the most straightforward
<jetsaredim> where would one go for that?
<jetsaredim> is this just because of the way the glade is structured
<cjwatson> there's #glade3 on irc.gnome.org although I'm not sure whether it's a user channel or not
<jetsaredim> i mean - like why can't I see the differences between the various step pages in glade?
<cjwatson> you know the absolute basics, that you add elements by clicking on them in the palette and then clicking on an empty space in the page, right?
<cjwatson> er, what are you doing to change page?
<jetsaredim> just select it, I suppose
<jetsaredim> i mean - i can see the default page, but it just has 2 little pages with red "X"s on them
<jetsaredim> like I can get the window component to show up with the three buttons
<jetsaredim> but the contents of that window never change
<cjwatson> live_installer -> wizard -> hbox36 -> vbox50 -> steps in the inspector
<cjwatson> change the "Page" attribute
<cjwatson> crap UI, but it works
<cjwatson> remember to change it back to 0 before saving (or just revert that bit of the diff later)
<cjwatson> the glade guys have bugs about all this
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> thanks
<jetsaredim> didn't even notice that field
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2003 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.4.7
<cjwatson> evand: if it's reasonably easy and non-intrusive ...
<evand> Ok, I'll just write it down as something to investigate for discussion at UDS.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-03
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r48 migration-assistant/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: * Grab the location of Documents and Settings from the registry.
<CIA-16> migration-assistant:  (LP: #95152)
<CIA-16> ubiquity: evand * r1494 ma/ (167 files in 10 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2004 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman_commit.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Set PARTMAN_ALREADY_CHECKED when committing changes from the new
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  advanced partitioner, to avoid duplicate warnings (LP: #100009).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2005 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Use debconf escape capability to simplify migration-assistant summary
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  handling.
<cjwatson> evand: ^-- resolves one of your TODOs - seems to work OK for me
<evand> cjwatson: thanks!  I'll have to take a look at that.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2004 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: + * KDE frontend: disable all widgets in autopartition subchoices
<CIA-16> ubiquity: + when selecting another parent choice
<CIA-16> ubiquity: evand * r1495 ma/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Catch exceptions in migration-assistant to avoid bringing down the
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  entire installer.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2005 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/liveinstaller.ui): Fix misplaced widgets on user details page, closes https://launchpad.net/bugs/86175
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2006 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): Hide error messages from user info at start of each evaluation
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2007 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/liveinstaller.ui: set minimum size for user info error labels
<cjwatson> Riddell: ooh. let me know when you want a merge
<Riddell> cjwatson: merge to what?
<cjwatson> main ubiquity trunk
<Riddell> cjwatson: I was just doing pushes when I felt happy
<cjwatson> 14:48 <CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2005 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<cjwatson> 14:55 <CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2004 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<cjwatson> ok, I thought you were off on a separate branch since you're not up to date. Fair enough, just merge yourself and push when you're done then ..
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2008 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/ (kde-ui.py liveinstaller.ui):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Add images to error image labels
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Add horizontal spacers back to user info layout
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Always hide user info error labels
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2009 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Merge with trunk
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2010 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): Use Apport as crash handler when available
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: it's germinate which create $MIRROR/cdimage/scratch/PROJECT/daily/tasks/$DIST/* files ?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-04
<cjwatson> saispo: germinate works out what should go in those files, but it's cdimage/bin/germinate-to-tasks that actually puts stuff there
<CIA-16> ubiquity: evand * r1496 ma/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<evand> cjwatson_: Please merge that whenever you get a chance.  It wraps m-a in a try-except to prevent the installer from completely failing if any more issues are found in m-a after the final release.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<saispo> hi cjwatson
<saispo> ok, thanks :)
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2011 ubiquity/debian/changelog: standard LP bug closing format
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2012 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py): merge from Evan
<cjwatson> evand: done, thanks
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2013 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Update Japanese keyboard layout handling to match console-setup
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  1.7ubuntu18, which uses jp(latin),jp by default (LP: #63915).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2011 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/ (PartitionsBar.py kde-ui.py liveinstaller.ui): Add a partition bar widget
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2012 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): tidy up debugging, add changelog
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2013 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Merge with trunk
<Riddell> groovy, partition bar widget pushed, testers welcome
<Riddell> cjwatson: seems that with apport a lot of problems don't get caught, they just get swallowed into the main loop
<Riddell> I wonder if that's a pyqt thing
<cjwatson> exceptions from sub-mainloops maybe
<cjwatson> whoa. how did you hook up the partition bar widget?
<cjwatson> I didn't think all the core bits were there yet :)
<cjwatson> also could you call it something less generic than PartitionsBar.py since I'm sure it's qt/kde-specific?
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2014 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/ (PartitionsBarKde.py kde-ui.py): 'ubiquity/frontend/PartitionsBar.py' => 'ubiquity/frontend/PartitionsBarKde.py'
<Riddell> what core bits are needed?  it just shows the disks and the relative size of the partitions
<cjwatson> a way to know whether a partition is virtual, possibly
<cjwatson> FWIW I'm a little worried about adding this so late. Can it be disabled easily?
<cjwatson> (by me, I mean)
<Riddell> sure
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r49 migration-assistant/ma-search-users.c: Cleanup
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r50 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.4.4
<evand> cjwatson: can you push that out whenever you have a chance?
<evand> thanks!
<cjwatson> evand: OK, will do tomorrow morning (just back from London, tired now)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-05
<evand> cjwatson: Definitely ok, I probably have to do another version anyway as apparently 99004 is not fixed, so I'll need to take care of that tonight
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r51 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils): * Proper grep for mounted devices. (LP: #99004)
<CIA-16> migration-assistant: evand * r52 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.4.5
<evand> And done.  Bed.
<cjwatson> evand: uploaded both
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2015 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Display an error dialog if a subsidiary process fails (LP: #92442).
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r277 oem-config/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Display error dialogs on user-setup errors (LP: #94913).
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r278 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.13
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r279 oem-config/lib/components/user.py: fix super call
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r280 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r281 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.14
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r282 oem-config/ (6 files in 2 dirs): * Add an apport hook to attach /var/log/oem-config.log.
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r283 oem-config/debian/ (changelog rules): * Strip binaries.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2016 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  1.13ubuntu12, migration-assistant 0.4.5, partman-base 105ubuntu3.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2017 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Rosetta.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2018 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.4.7
<evand> cjwatson: thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-06
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2015 trunk/ (83 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Merge with trunk
<CIA-16> ubiquity: install partitionsbar in ubiquity-frontend-kde.install
<CIA-16> ubiquity: jriddell * r2016 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py): Only translate QWidgets (LP: #103575)
<CIA-16> ubiquity: evand * r1497 ma/ (88 files in 6 dirs): Merged with trunk.
<cjwatson> Riddell: can you not push your trunk over the top of my trunk in future? if you've had to do a merge, it's not the same branch
<cjwatson> makes revision numbers very confusing when you do that
<cjwatson> either pull and then push over the top, or merge and then push to somewhere else
* cjwatson wonders if there's any way for him to recover the old branch state
<cjwatson> also don't merge and make real new changes in the same commit
<Riddell> yes, that was a mistake
<cjwatson> I don't think I can get my old branch back :(
<Riddell> erk, sorry
<Riddell> I'll stop working in a local branch anyway, just do a checkout should avoid such problems
<cjwatson> yes, that would be better
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-07
<joejaxx> cjwatson: would you happen to know what would cause the d-i not to find any "installable kernel in the apt sources" everything is up to date d-i, udebs, debs and the kernel images are in fact on the cd repository
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2019 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Jonathan
<cjwatson> hah, got it back ;-)
<cjwatson> hmm, not entirely
<cjwatson> well, revision numbers look in sequence now, so it'll do
<mark> does feisty have any new installer features interesting for autoinstalls/servers?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-03-31
<evand> ffm: Shouldn't be necessary.  I actually pointed out that same issue to xivulon a while back, I just didn't file a bug for it.  It might already be fixed, I'll give a try with wubi HEAD in the morning, otherwise I'll remind him about that bug number.
<ffm> evand: Thanks.
<saispo> hi
<saispo> anyone know if it's possible to include *-security and *-updates packages in a custom cd ?
<grrrreg> I think so
<saispo> i try but some error in the installation process :-|
<saispo> grrrreg: must modify germinate and some shell scripts ?
<cjwatson> grrrreg: getting anna to fetch from universe> not in gutsy, but in hardy (er, at least after the next debian-installer upload) you'll be able to preseed mirror/udeb/components=main,restricted,universe
<grrrreg> cjwatson: thanks a lot !
<cjwatson> oops, I'd disabled my CIA plugin
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r54 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog):
<CIA-25> console-setup: * Silence error messages for keycodes 214, 215, 216, and 217, which are
<CIA-25> console-setup:  various special keys in the default X.org PC keyboard map that we don't
<CIA-25> console-setup:  need to handle.
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r55 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog): * Map dead_stroke to U+002D HYPHEN-MINUS.
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r56 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-25> console-setup: * Add a "Do not configure keyboard; keep kernel keymap" model option,
<CIA-25> console-setup:  preseedable by console-setup/modelcode=SKIP (LP: #59889).
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r57 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-25> console-setup: * Drop the layout/variant priority to high on fresh installs
<CIA-25> console-setup:  (LP: #205959).
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r58 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog):
<CIA-25> console-setup: * Support rules with multiple consequents (thanks, Adam Simpkins;
<CIA-25> console-setup:  LP: #139710).
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r59 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog setupcon):
<CIA-25> console-setup: * Allow specifying alternate rules using XKBRULES (thanks, Adam Simpkins;
<CIA-25> console-setup:  LP: #139712).
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r60 ubuntu/Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl: regenerate
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r61 ubuntu/debian/console-setup.postinst: empty BOOTTIME_KMAP_MD5 if skipping keyboard configuration
<CIA-25> console-setup: cjwatson * r62 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu5
<CIA-25> net-retriever: cjwatson * r343 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-25> net-retriever: * Fetch udebs from components listed in mirror/udeb/components
<CIA-25> net-retriever:  (LP: #191262).
<CIA-25> net-retriever: cjwatson * r344 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18ubuntu3
<CIA-25> net-retriever: cjwatson * r345 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog net-retriever):
<CIA-25> net-retriever: * Fetch security updates path from apt-setup/security_path if possible
<CIA-25> net-retriever:  (LP: #51470).
<CIA-25> net-retriever: cjwatson * r346 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18ubuntu4
<CIA-25> installation-guide: cjwatson * r415 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): * Document mirror/udeb/components (LP: #191262).
 * evand discovers that cabp escape can be used on question names, rejoices.
<CIA-25> installation-guide: cjwatson * r416 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): * Document apt-setup/security_path (LP: #51470).
<CIA-25> installation-guide: cjwatson * r417 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): * Document console-setup/modelcode=SKIP (LP: #59889).
<CIA-25> installation-guide: cjwatson * r418 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080211ubuntu3
<CIA-25> clock-setup: cjwatson * r190 clock-setup/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-25> clock-setup: * Add clock-setup/utc-auto template; if preseeded to true and we are the
<CIA-25> clock-setup:  only OS on the disk, clock-setup/utc will not be asked.
<CIA-25> clock-setup: cjwatson * r191 clock-setup/finish-install.d/10clock-setup: check clock-setup/utc-auto in a more constrained case
<CIA-25> clock-setup: cjwatson * r192 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.92ubuntu3
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, in just running oem-config, I still see an oem user post run, isn't the solution used for bug 153311 then a security vulnerability?
<CIA-25> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2595 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-25> ubiquity: * Fix crash if partitioning failed when partitioning was automated (see LP
<CIA-25> ubiquity:  #206113).
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: hmm, it's supposed to be removed. damnit.
<cjwatson>                 # Don't run again.
<cjwatson>                 update-rc.d -f oem-config remove >/dev/null 2>&1
<cjwatson>                 # Remove the temporary OEM configuration user, if possible.
<cjwatson>                 if getent passwd oem >/dev/null; then
<cjwatson>                         deluser --quiet --remove-home oem || true
<cjwatson>                 fi
<cjwatson>                 exit 0
<cjwatson> what went wrong?
<mario_limonciell> hm, is there a log?
<mario_limonciell> i'll take a look
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: did oem-config fail? try /var/log/oem-config.log
<mario_limonciell> it doesn't look like it did.  I'll rerun it this afternoon in debug mode
<mario_limonciell> and see if I can narrow this down further
<cjwatson> might be worth sticking set -x at the top of oem-config-firstboot
<mario_limonciell> good idea
<cjwatson> and probably 'exec 2>/var/log/oem-config-firstboot.log' too since I don't think it sends stderr anywhere sensible
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, ah, disregard my previous concerns with oem-config.  It was because of doing some test on another VT while waiting for it to run (Can't delete an in use user :))
<cjwatson> ah :)
<cjwatson> probably wouldn't hurt to be loud about the failure somewhere
<mario_limonciell> well I found that on a different VT
<mario_limonciell> so it was loud somewhere
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, as my understanding is, there is no way to enforce casper to load from a particular drive in its current state, correct?
<cjwatson> you should be able to give it a UUID
<cjwatson> /conf/uuid.conf in the initramfs, if set, must match one of /.disk/casper-uuid* on the image
<mario_limonciell> but what if the uuid is identical on both images?
<cjwatson> we do this by default for Ubuntu CDs
<cjwatson> don't do that ;-)
<mario_limonciell> this particular use case is for recovery disks
<cjwatson> can you give me more context?
<cjwatson> right, shouldn't recovery disks have a different UUID?
<cjwatson> hmm, I guess not if you're just copying them, bah
<mario_limonciell> well not when they are made from the original recovery disk
<mario_limonciell> yeah
<cjwatson> the point of this was kind of to help with recovery disks
<cjwatson> how much control do you have over the recovery disk creation process?
<mario_limonciell> total
<mario_limonciell> so it would be feasible to create new UUID's I suppose when the disks are made
<cjwatson> un-cpio the initramfs, whack in a new UUID, cpio it back up, stick the UUID in /.disk on the recovery image?
<cjwatson> wouldn't hurt to have a tool to automate that
<cjwatson> we could put it in casper
<mario_limonciell> how is the UUID originally made, eg can just a random string of characters be used?
<cjwatson> uuidgen -r
<cjwatson> (/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/casper)
<mario_limonciell> ah very good. I'll go this route then.
<mario_limonciell> i'll put all the steps in their own script that you can then add to casper
<mario_limonciell> thanks
<cjwatson> great
<CIA-25> casper: cjwatson * r491 casper/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-25> casper: * Make scripts/casper-bottom/38disable_restricted_manager executable
<CIA-25> casper:  again.
<CIA-25> casper: cjwatson * r492 casper/debian/ (changelog control): * Depend on uuid-runtime for uuidgen.
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: ^-- might not have been helping
<mario_limonciell> hr, um?  uuidgen is no longer in e2fsprogs
<mario_limonciell> oh there we go uuid-runtime
<mario_limonciell> okay thanks :)
<mario_limonciell> could you add that package to the seeds of debs on the DVD then too?
<CIA-25> casper: cjwatson * r493 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.128
<cjwatson> shouldn't be needed, casper is in supported-installer already so it'll be pulled in by dependencies
<mario_limonciell> ah okay
<cjwatson> is it just me, or is it really quite hard to target map points in the new timezone widget? you seem to have to click right on it
<cjwatson> I'm sure it wasn't quite so picky in an earlier iteration of the new widget
<evand> it's not just you, I very much need to find a solution to that problem before the release.
<cjwatson> ok, good, as long as it's on somebody's plate :)
<evand> heh, indeed.  My current thought is to either keep a static map with different levels of zoom (like the old widget) or scroll as the mouse approaches an edge.
<evand> But I'll try to find a way to make having a ridiculously large surface that you can scroll across efficient enough to use before I resort to that.
<evand> oh, you're not complaining about that, are you?
<evand> hrm.
<evand> I'll look into that
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6272/ should suffice if you want to add that to casper's source for whenever it gets uploaded next
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: looks plausible at a quick glance - trying to finish up for the day here though
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, take your time.  it will live in our recovery disk source package for now.  I can put it on a bug for you if you want
<cjwatson> I've dumped it into my working tree
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> casper-uuid a plausible name?
<cjwatson> oh, copyright statement wouldn't hurt
<mario_limonciell> oh yeah.  should put that in
<mario_limonciell> it'll be on the bug then
<mario_limonciell> (with that version)
<cr3> how can I install packages from busybox to reproduce a problem which might be occuring with packages defined in pkgsel/include?
<cr3> I don't think that in-target apt-get install package_name is quite the same, but I might be wrong
<TheMuso> evand: Any ideas on why the ubiquity GUI in only-ubiquity is running as root? I say this because while orca comes up speaking now, Orca/at-spi cannot see any widgets in the ubiquity window.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, are all the other processes coming up as a user in ubiquity-dm?
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: Yep they are.
<TheMuso> gnome-settings-daemon, at-spi-registryd, orca, metacity, the lot.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, glancing over ubiquity-dm, all of those processes are preexec_fn with self.drop_privileges, whereas the ubiquity process isn't
<xivulon> bdmurray, did you happen to do any other test for bug #204133 ?
<mario_limonciell> so is ubiquity supposed to drop them when it first starts then?
<xivulon> I cannot reproduce mysel and am no wiser than the last time we talked :(
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, oh nvm, frontend/base.py, supposed to drop there.
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: Right.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, well here's the issue then
<mario_limonciell> in frontend/base.py, it uses SUDO_UID and SUDO_GID to drop them
<mario_limonciell> are those valid in ubiquity-dm ?
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've been on holiday and just got back
<TheMuso> hang on, let me have a look.
<mario_limonciell> ubiquity-dm's drop_privileges uses         self.uid, self.gid = pwd.getpwnam(self.username)[2:4]
<xivulon> bdmurray, np
<TheMuso> mario_limonciell: right
<TheMuso> ah yeah I see what you mean.
<mario_limonciell> TheMuso, so two possible solutions then: 1) revamp the method used elsewhere that uses SUDO_UID/GID, 2) set SUDO_UID SUDO_GID before ubiquity starts
<mario_limonciell> 2) feels more like a hack, but should be functional and less coding and verification necessary
<TheMuso> I think 1 is a better bet possibly. I'll have a dig today.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-01
<TheMuso> evand: Ok from the discussion I had earlier with Mario, it seems the GUI in only-ubiquity is not dropping to the user because its conditional on environment variables that don't exist in only-ubiquity mode. I'm going to have a dig to see if I can come up with a sane fix.
<TheMuso> Argh! Even on the official dailies, Orca is zombifying again!!
<evand> ah, SUDO_UID/GID don't exist when running in only-ubiquity mode.  I should've caught that.
<evand> I'll work on a fix in a few minutes.
<TheMuso> evand: Ok no problem.
<evand> or have you already?
<TheMuso> Not yet, just attempting to play around with some ideas, but with orca zombifying, even on the official daily, I'm kinda stuck.
<evand> yeah, I haven't looked yet but it's odd that it started doing that again.  Nothing really changed there unless I somehow committed old code back to ubiquity-dm.
<TheMuso> Yeah it is odd.
<TheMuso> The log doesn't show such. I remember trying the daily after you added settings groups to ubiquity-dm, and things worked.
<TheMuso> revision 2580
<TheMuso> However, changes in the surrounding environment can sometimes be enough to cause it to zombify.
<TheMuso> The next daily may be fine.
<evand> only another hour and a half until that.
<evand> well, two counting build time
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<evand> is r2580 a typo?  Ubiquity doesn't have that many revisions yet.
<TheMuso> he probably
<TheMuso> No its correct. I'm looking at ubiquity trunk.
<TheMuso> brb
<evand> curious
<evand> oh whoops, I was on the core-dev branch.
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> I'm happy to simply grab the fix from bzr and test in a custom iso.
<evand> (currently being stalled by my fight with m-a over capb escape, but I'll get the SUDO_* fix in as soon as I'm done here)
<TheMuso> no rush
<tjaalton> I can't find the installation guide from either doc.u.c or help.u.c...
<tjaalton> 7.10 doesn't have the link at all, and the dev version has a broken one
<tjaalton> hm, I'm taking a crack at fixing bug 64147.. seems silly that 16:10 screens are not natively supported
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, we have problems adding a 7.10 CD. Last two lines are E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)
<LOWER_CASE> W: Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg
<LOWER_CASE> We already have 7.04 installed, along with latest updates, and we're just trying to 'add' the CD to the repository. Is that what we should be doing?
<CIA-25> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2596 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-25> ubiquity: * Remove packages in the restricted section from the installed system if
<CIA-25> ubiquity:  apt-setup/restricted is false.
<evand> Is modifying something in coreutils two weeks before release considered evil?  install when used with -D, -o and -g creates the directories as the user it's launched with, rather than the user specified in -o.
<CIA-25> oem-config: cjwatson * r442 oem-config/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/07oem-config-user): * Fix ownership of /home/oem/Desktop (LP: #209683).
<evand> hahaha
<evand> nevermind then :)
 * cjwatson laughs. Synchronicity
<cjwatson> I just made it do install -d separately
<cjwatson> sorry to step on your toes
<evand> no worries at all
<cjwatson> I'm not sure whether it's a coreutils bug on not
<cjwatson> or not
<cjwatson> maybe send mail to their bug list and ask?
<cjwatson> bug-coreutils@gnu.org
<evand> yeah, I was wondering the same thing.  Will do.
<evand> Thanks
<cjwatson> evand: (I'd have left you to it except you unassigned yourself from the bug)
<CIA-25> oem-config: cjwatson * r443 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-25> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.21ubuntu5,
<CIA-25> oem-config:  tzsetup 1:0.20.
<CIA-25> oem-config: cjwatson * r444 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.33
<CIA-25> oem-config: cjwatson * r445 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.34
<cr3_> One of my pkgsel/include packages is returning unmet dependencies, is there a way I can get more information? I have DEBCONF_DEBUG=5, so I think I'm getting all the possible information in syslog. might it be possible to try to run a command from the busybox shell to try to reinstall the package and perhaps get more verbose output there?
<cjwatson> 'chroot /target apt-get install <packages>' should do
<evand> cjwatson: before I embark on this task, any objection to me modifying debconf-set-selections to include an option to use the escape capability?  I can get m-a to work with spaces in the key name via escape, but wubi fails on debconf-set-selection as its not using the capability.
<cjwatson> spaces in the *key* name?
<cr3_> cjwatson: ok, I tried in-target apt-get install <packages> and nothing was output
<cjwatson> urk
<cjwatson> cr3_: don't use in-target by hand
<cjwatson> evand: can we avoid using spaces in question names? I really don't think it's a good idea ...
<cr3_> cjwatson: cheers man, I managed to get exactly what I needed to know with that chroot command
<evand> cjwatson: I don't think I can remove the Windows username from the keys in question, so my options are to either use spaces or continue to replace them with a colon and have wubi carry that wart.  Would you prefer the latter?
<cjwatson> I think it's definitely preferable to replace them with something
<evand> ok, works for me.  I'll have Ago make the change and leave m-a as is.
<cjwatson>    So, what do we need to store in a variable template? Of course we need a
<cjwatson>    name to identify the template. Template names are made up of components
<cjwatson>    separated by the character `/' (slash). Each component is limited to
<cjwatson>    alphanumerics and `+' `-' `.' (plus, minus, full stop).
<cjwatson> /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/debconf_specification.txt.gz
<cjwatson> in fact many templates also use _
<cjwatson> hmm, I feel a policy bug coming up; but in any case I think spaces are right out :)
<evand> I can't use _ as it's a valid username character in Windows iirc.
<evand> heh
<evand> so you think it should be allowed in the future or explicitly disallowed?
<cjwatson> _ should be allowed; space should be disallowed
<evand> ah
<superm1> evand, did you get a chance to follow up on the copying of the locales to the destination install?
<evand> superm1: debian-installer/locale not getting copied when using oem-config?
<superm1> yeah
<evand> r2594 in ubiquity
<superm1> ah great.  I hadn't updated my local bzr in a few days
<evand> as always, let me know if you come across any other issues
<superm1> well the other thing that came to mind - currently that last step, where is calculates packages to remove - it takes forever on the dvd image.  I'm guessing because so much is preinstalled in that live fs?
<evand> that would be my guess as well
<superm1> probably not for this 8.04 time frame, but for 8.10, maybe something to allow seeding the exact packages to remove instead of calculating them could be an improvement
<evand> hrmm, that sounds fragile.  But I'm sure we can profile that phase of the install for Intrepid
<evand> profile and optimize*
<superm1> yeah that's what i was thinking
<cjwatson> evand: bug 203292 is obsolete now, isn't it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203292 in oem-config "Freeze exception: zoommap changes port to oem-config" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203292
<evand> indeed, marked as fixed
<evand> thanks for catching that
<CIA-25> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r585 ubuntu/ (Mirrors.masterlist.ubuntu choose-mirror.c debian/changelog): * Use ports.ubuntu.com for all countries (LP: #176672).
<CIA-25> migration-assistant: evand * r74 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-apply ma-ask):
<CIA-25> migration-assistant: * Use + instead of : for a replacement character as it is explicitly
<CIA-25> migration-assistant:  allowed by debconf policy.
<CIA-25> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r586 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.19ubuntu4
<CIA-25> ubiquity: evand * r2597 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-25> ubiquity: * Use + instead of : for a replacement character for m-a as it is
<CIA-25> ubiquity:  explicitly allowed by debconf policy.
<cr3> at what point in the preseed file could I prepare the pre-pkgsel.d directory?
<cr3> I guess preseed/early_command would be appropriate
<cjwatson> yes
<cr3> after /target/etc/apt/sources.list.apt-setup is moved to /target/etc/apt/sources.list, should I run apt-get update? if so, in-target or chroot if running from a script under pre-pkgsel.d?
<cjwatson> pkgsel should take care of that
<cr3> would it make sense to wget a udeb in the early_command and install that? could this be cleaner in the long term than either building a script in early_command or wgeting a script?
<cjwatson> that can work, but why not use anna/choose_modules=<udeb name>?
<cjwatson> oh, well, only if the udeb in question was in the Ubuntu archive
<cr3> cjwatson: I could specify it under local0, that wouldn't it. the content of the udeb would then generate a script under pre-pkgsel.d to do the sources.list thing
<cr3> err, "that would do it"
<cjwatson> not for udebs, no
<cjwatson> wget and udpkg -i is probably better
<cr3> cjwatson: excellent, thanks, you're saving me lots of trial and error time :)
<mario_limonciell> for only-ubiquity and oem-config, I think it might be sensible to disable the minimize action
<mario_limonciell> people might get a bit confused if they accidentally minimize it and don't know how to get it back
<evand> already done for ubiquity
<mario_limonciell> ah good
<mario_limonciell> evand, would you be opposed to adding a setterm -blank 0 to ubiquity's init script? setterm isn't available in the initramfs, but it is in the live filesystem
<evand> not at all
<mario_limonciell> okay i'll add it in
<evand> much appreciated
<CIA-25> ubiquity: superm1 * r2598 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog init): disable console blanking in Ubiquity init script
<CIA-24> oem-config: evand * r446 oem-config/ (3 files in 3 dirs): * Port hiding the minimize button on the main window from Ubiquity.
<mariodebian> Hi, I need help preseeding ubiquity
<mariodebian> someone alive?
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r63 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/ckbcomp debian/changelog): * Handle some special cases for the KPDL key (LP: #189529).
<cjwatson> mariodebian: about to go and spend time with my wife, but please ask your question and somebody will get back to you when they're around
<mariodebian> I ask in mailing list last week
<evand> indeed, I'm here
<mariodebian> I will aks today again, thanks !!!
<mariodebian> evands, can you have some time now?
<evand> sure
<mariodebian> oks
<mariodebian> I don't speak English very well but I try to explain better I can
<cjwatson> I don't see a mail from you on ubuntu-installer@
<cjwatson> perhaps you asked on some other list
<mariodebian> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2008-March/000171.html
<mariodebian> better read this mail
<evand> ah, I missed that
<evand> replying now
<mariodebian> thanks ;)
<mariodebian> another questin appending this mail
<mariodebian> i have preseed some values but some text on ubiquity appears in English and some in Spanish
<mariodebian> for example summary text is in english and some parted strings
<mariodebian> ubiquity.template is full translated
<mario_limonciell> evand, perusing components/console-setup.py, it appears the proper way to preseed a keyboard is not console-setup/layout and console-setup/variant, but rather console-setup/layoutcode and console-setup/variantcode correct?
<cr3> I'm installing packages from pkgsel/include and getting the error: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<cr3> the reason is that I created the file /target/etc/apt/sources.list.apt-setup containing my own repository which is somehow not authenticated
<cr3> I guess I need to find a way to authenticate it by retrieving the key file on my site
<evand> mario_limonciell: correct, but I'm investigating why preseeding those isn't working for ubiquity.
<mario_limonciell> oh it's not working :S.  I wasn't sure :)
<evand> mariodebian: I have to run out for a few hours, I'll finish responding to this when I get back
<mariodebian> oks thanks
<cjwatson> cr3: there's apt-setup/local0/key or some such
<cjwatson> was documented in the installation guide last I checked
<cr3> cjwatson: yeah, that's what I used to do, but now I seem to need to run apt-key because the repository is defined in sources.list.apt-setup by a pre-pkgsel.d script. no worries, I should have confirmation shortly if it worked.
<cr3> cjwatson: worked like a charm!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-02
<CIA-24> console-setup: cjwatson * r64 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu6
<PenguinOfDoom> How come hardy netboot (netboot/boot.img.gz) is missing AHCI support?
<PenguinOfDoom> (and how do I add it?)
<PenguinOfDoom> oh hey, hd-media seems to work. Hooray for having 3 similar files that are different.
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: do you think it's possible to include *-updates et *-security into cd building for having last packages ? because i distribute a disto under gutsy based but after install people have an heavy upgrade to do... i wan't to include it on the cd if it's possible
<cjwatson> saispo: should be, but apt-cdrom probably won't like multiple trees under dists/; you could just merge the Packages files into dists/gutsy/
<saispo> cjwatson: at this time i have two trees under dists, i have gutsy and local (for personnal packages)
<saispo> i hesitate with two solutions... hacking shell scripts and germinate for building this automaticaly or building the cd and after, rebuilding the Packages file
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't have time to help at the moment
<saispo> ok, no problem, i will try and i submit you my solution when i found it :)
<cjwatson> well, I don't really need it; cdimage already has code for managing a local tree
<cjwatson> (cdimage/bin/update-local-indices and friends)
<cjwatson> what I mean is that I don't have time to explain it at the moment :)
<saispo> ok :)
<cjwatson> it outputs things like dists/gutsy/local, rather than dists/local
<saispo> thanks
<saispo> for me no it's dists/local
<saispo> and it work fine
<cjwatson> if it works fine, you wouldn't be talking to me :)
<saispo> héhé ;) i think you're the god of cd building ;)
<foka_> Hi!  I have a (newbie) question: Is Rosetta the only way to do Ubuntu-specific (e.g. Ubuntu Installer) translations nowadays?
<cjwatson> foka_: certainly for the installer, yes; but with a caveat, installer translations need to be applied by hand (semi-automatic, by me or evand)
<cjwatson> foka_: the result of that is that it's better to do installer translation work in Debian where the strings are common
<cjwatson> this doesn't apply to packages that use language packs, i.e. everything except the installer and the packages listed in the blacklist in pkgstriptranslations
<foka_> cjwatson, I see.  Thanks for the tips!  I noticed recently that the Chinese (simplified or traditional) translation of the very first page of LiveCD (isolinux.txt stuff?) is lacking.  Could you please point me to the right place for those translations?  Also, how often is 16x16.fnt (?) updated?  Thanks!  :-)  (Sorry, I am a bit too lazy to look, rather confused by the huge maze in Rosetta)
<cjwatson> foka_: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<cjwatson> foka_: 16x16.fnt is updated when I remember :-)
<cjwatson> (or when somebody prods me about it)
<cjwatson> no shame in being confused by the translations maze; we need better guidance on that
<foka_> cjwatson, Thank you very much!  That link is very helpful!  16x16.fnt: Hehe.  :-)  You got a script that scans through the translations and pick out which characters are needed (from e.g. unifont) and save it into 16x16.fnt, right?  :-)
<foka_> cjwatson, We were at the Intel Developer Forum in Shanghai and met several great colleagues of yours at the Canonical booth, demonstrating Ubuntu Mobile Edition.  :-)  Very impressive indeed!  :-)
<cjwatson> yeah, 'make font' in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu regenerates it in a rather horrible way
<cjwatson> ah, cool; who was there? Kevin Huang I guess
<cjwatson> David Mandala?
<foka_> cjwatson, Yes, Kevin Huang, Jouston Huang (we were colleagues at ThizLinux too!), Jon Melamut and Peter Goodall.
<foka_> cjwatson, David might be there too, though I may have missed him.
<foka_> cjwatson, I'm wondering: would you consider using Unified CJK glyphs from xfonts-wqy rather than unifont?  :-)
<cjwatson> foka_: if you can make it display properly; I think Arne tried that and it had the effect of allocating a larger square for every single character (including non-CJK), causing the whole thing to overflow
<cjwatson> I'd certainly take a patch if it didn't affect non-CJK display
<foka_> cjwatson, The Unified CJK glyphs from unifont is kind of a portmanteau from 3 or 4 different sources (China, Taiwan, Japan, Korea) and you may have noticed that it looks big and small etc.
<foka_> cjwatson, Cool!  Let me take a note of that.  :-)
 * foka_ adding it to my TODO list.
<cjwatson> is it at all feasible to fix unifont?
<cjwatson> it would be a lot easier to take everything from a single font if we can ...
<cjwatson> (this may be a ridiculous question)
<foka_> cjwatson, Yes and no... very good question though.
<foka_> cjwatson, There are pros and cons of using xfonts-wqy (Wenquanyi) and unifont.  Wenquanyi looks very unified and conforms to Mainland China standard.  unifont is, well, an unadjusted portmanteau, but it may actually look nice for Japanese users.
<foka_> cjwatson, I think fixing unifont would be a very good solution though, but I'm not sure if the original authors are maintaining it nowadays
<cjwatson> ah, of course, CJK unification fun
<cjwatson> I don't think they are really
<foka_> cjwatson, I just started up virtualbox to take a look.  Japanese actually looks OK (kind of).  I think the unifont authors picked Japanese bitmap font as the first source, and then filled in traditional Chinese glyphs from big5 fonts, and finally simplified Chinese from X gb2312 fonts.  Since they were of different sizes (probably 15px vs 16px), the result is very ugly for zh_CN.
<cjwatson> ah
<foka_> cjwatson, But yeah, even for Japanese text, there is room for improvement too.  For example, the full-width fullstop:  "。"  Currently, the mandatory space after the little circle is lost.
<foka_> cjwatson, So it is not too unlike writing sentences like this.Yes,no space after punctuation.
<foka_> cjwatson, I'll look into that as soon as I get a chance.  It is my interest area.  :-)
<cjwatson> we're pretty close to hardy, so it would have to be totally non-intrusive, but otherwise the next release along would be ffine
<cjwatson> fine
<foka_> cjwatson, Yes, you're right.  Anyhow, I'll do some experimentation and send you the results, and you can judge and see if it suits Hardy or Intrepid (sp?) better.  :-)
<foka_> cjwatson, I am quite a procrastinator though, so don't hold your breath.  :-)
<mariodebian> cjwatson: have some time to help me?
<evand> mariodebian: I've responded to your post on ubuntu-install@lists.ubuntu.com
<foka_> Hi!  When translating "Free software only" (gfxboot-theme-ubuntu), which of the following is better?  (a) "Install free software only"  (b) "Limited to Free software only"
<foka_> Also: Is that phrase in Hardy beta?  I couldn't find it.  Thanks!  :-)
<cjwatson> (a)
<cjwatson> not in beta, no
<foka_> cjwatson, Thanks!  :-)
<foka_> Also: Motor Difficulties - switch devices.  Is switch here a verb or a noun?  Is the switch an "on-off" switch or more like keys on keyboard (or buttons on mouse)?
<foka_> (the current zh_CN translation uses "switch" as in "exchange" (also in the sense of "network switch") which I find pretty weird.)
<cjwatson> bear with me a moment; that text didn't originate with me
<cjwatson> it's certainly a noun
<cjwatson> it's accessibility jargon
<cjwatson> sort of like keys on a keyboard, but not necessarily exactly that; http://www.aacmounts.com/4_2_other_switches_accessories.php has some pictures of the kind of thing
<cjwatson> http://www.gawds.org/show.php?contentid=96
<foka_> cjwatson, Thank you so much for taking the time to look up that article for me!  :-)
<TheMuso> evand: Whenever you are around, I'm happy to work through possible a11y issues with you, if you have a minute.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-03
<superm1> in its current state, should partman be able to understand if it is preseeded a symlink to a disk rather than the actual disk itself? (I haven't tried yet)
<superm1> eg one of the items living in /dev/disk/by-id
<mib_p87ibcq2> i need some help
<mib_p87ibcq2> ...
<mib_p87ibcq2> what do you type to get the gutsy packages onto your computer?
<mib_p87ibcq2> apt-get install "???????"
<mib_p87ibcq2> what is the name of the packages?
<cjwatson> which gutsy packages?
<cjwatson> there are several thousand of them
<mib_p87ibcq2> for ubuntu 7.10 server edition
<cjwatson> what do you currently have installed?
<mib_p87ibcq2> it's textbased atm, i need to get
<mib_p87ibcq2> the gutsy packages on there so i can use it
<cjwatson> if you already have Ubuntu installed, then you're done with this channel; I suggest #ubuntu-server
<mib_p87ibcq2> where ca i get info on the packages?
<mib_p87ibcq2> *can
<mib_p87ibcq2> ???
<mib_p87ibcq2> nvm then
<mib_p87ibcq2> cya
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-server, please
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r899 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu34
<TheMuso> evand: I'll be around from 20:00UTC tomorrow if you can spare me some time to work through ubiquity a11y stuff.
<TheMuso> evand: Sorry, today.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r900 ubuntu/ (33 files in 2 dirs): * Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r901 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu35
<simosx> A few weeks ago I updated the translation for gfx-boot-theme. With Ubuntu 8.04 Beta I do not see the updated translations in the boot screen.
<simosx> How can I verify that my translations made it to the package?
<simosx> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/el/+translate
<cjwatson> simosx: I updated them just an hour or so ago
<cjwatson> if they're up-to-date in Launchpad and don't need review or anything, they'll be there
<cjwatson>  msgid "^Install Ubuntu"
<cjwatson> -msgstr ""
<cjwatson> +msgstr "^Εγκατάσταση Ubuntu"
<cjwatson> that kind of thing yours?
<simosx> yep, that's mine.
<cjwatson> ok, should be up-to-date in tomorrow's CD then
<simosx> is tomorrow's CD something like Beta2? Are these daily builds?
<cjwatson> daily builds, I mean
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<cjwatson> we won't be doing a beta2, I expect
<simosx> okay, cool. will test tomorrow's CD image as well. thanks.
<grrrreg> matin
<grrrreg> oops
<_MMA_> Well after typing in the wrong window, has anyone see the "Failed to mount /" issue on the resent Alt disks after the partitioning step?
<cjwatson> I think we need a bit more information than that; logs would be good
<cjwatson> (it could easily depend on your partitioning choices or the existing contents of your disks)
<_MMA_> cjwatson: This is using the Alt disk on install after picking any of the partitioning options so far. I'll also mention this is using VirtualBox. Im gonna try on HW now.
<cjwatson> if you can get me logs first, that would be good
<_MMA_> Im unsure where to find logs on an Alt disk install. Sorry.
<cjwatson> /var/log#
<cjwatson> er, without the #
<_MMA_> k
<cjwatson> 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and you can copy them out. I need syslog and partman
<evand> TheMuso: ok.  I think I've tracked down the problem, but I don't see an easy fix.  The GTK module in ubiquity needs to be imported as the ubuntu user for it to work, but we cannot drop privileges via the EUID as GTK doesn't like that.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2599 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): * Fix crash with the "don't use" partitioning option (LP: #132611).
<superm1> cjwatson, would you expect partman to work with EDD at this point?
<superm1> if you passed a udev symlink to a EDD drive in the preseed?
<cjwatson> superm1: er, not very sure, never tried it - what does 'mapdevfs <edd device name>' say?
<superm1> cjwatson, it maps it to /dev/sda
<superm1> as expected at least for the disk I tried
<cjwatson> in that case I think it should work
<cjwatson> since you're asking I assume it doesn't ;)
<superm1> well I haven't tried yet, but it will require a new factory image since EDD was fixed in udev yesterday
<superm1> so I was jumping the gun to see if I should further investigate before trying
<superm1> and also you fixed an item related to it in grub this morning I see
<cjwatson> right, testing of that would be fantastic; I've got some unit testing but an end-to-end test, ideally of something that used to fail, would be brilliant
<superm1> cjwatson, well as soon as it shows up in a DVD image i'll make the changes to our seeds and bootstrap scripts to see how it works out
<cjwatson> the algorithm inside grub was a little more complex than I would have liked
<superm1> did it look to be portable to grub2 still?
<cjwatson> though I'm quite pleased with the elegance of the result
<superm1> i havent looked over the diff yet
<cjwatson> I've never looked at grub2's internals much, but I gather that its device.map generation is quite similar to grub's
<superm1> for one locale we need to ship grub2 for showing localized strings in the grub menu, so i'll take a look through
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub/ubuntu/annotate/824?file_id=edddevicemap.diff-20080402124634-7yrytbi62n8zuyz0-1
<superm1> looks like its not horrid at least
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2600 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Use localised, human-readable names for partitioning methods.
<CIA-24> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2601 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-24> ubiquity: * Reorganise the wrapper script to cope with kdesu's broken argument
<CIA-24> ubiquity:  handling.
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well an easy port to grub2 was just a dream unfortunately:
<mario_limonciell> 14 out of 14 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file device.c.rej
<cjwatson> heh, I imagine it won't be *that* easy
<cjwatson> but the intent of the changes should be clear
<cjwatson> be careful you catch any copies of the fprintf blocks I removed
<cjwatson> the number of those may differ
<mario_limonciell> well it will be a bit low on the todo for now - after giving EDD a shot in the installer, partman still doesn't like EDD stuff.  I've got a small suspicion of the cause, but if its not it, i'll summarize it all in a bug
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, before trying it though, the way partman-auto/disk is used, it might eventually have support for preseeding multiple disks.  would it be a fair assumption to currently ignore that?
<cjwatson> well, it doesn't have such support at the moment, but please don't make it more difficult
<mario_limonciell> okay
<evand> xivulon: taking this here in case anyone wants to disagree with what I'm about to say
<evand> note that ubiquity in automatic-ubiquity mode requires 256MB, not 384MB
<TheMuso> evand: Hrm right.
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, I added the support to partman-auto to handle EDD for the case that we are doing.
<mario_limonciell> its linked in the branch on bug 186686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186686 in dell "[Hardy Feature Request] Add EDD support" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186686
<TheMuso> evand: Would it be better to simply run everything as root?
<mario_limonciell> just verified that it works for us
<cjwatson> meh, it's a bug-fix ... ish ;-)
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: hmm, I'd recommend not calling it "seed" - "seed" in Ubuntu terms means something you feed to germinate. I'll rename that preseed, I think
<cjwatson> +                               found = 1
<mario_limonciell> okay
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: legal shell would be found=1
<cjwatson> and local found=0 above
<mario_limonciell> appeared to work for me, didn't realize it wasn't legal :)
<cjwatson> $ found = 1
<cjwatson> sh: found: not found
<cjwatson> $ foo () { local found = 0; }
<cjwatson> $ foo
<cjwatson> sh: local: 0: bad variable name
<cjwatson> sh: : bad variable name
<cjwatson> so, not sure how it worked for you :) that's busybox sh
<evand> TheMuso: I think we're getting close to having to resort to that.  I cannot think of a way around this, though I'm willing to give it some more thought and poke around the GTK code.
<cjwatson> bash and dash fail similarly
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well maybe the errors were obfuscated then in a log in /var/log at least
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: given that, could you make the changes I mentioned and retest?
<mario_limonciell> yes will do.
<TheMuso> evand: Ok, I'm happy to test whatever.
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: actually, uh, this can't be right
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: partman_disk is a device node (e.g. /dev/sda), but dev_to_partman returns a partman device directory (e.g. /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda)
<cjwatson> you can't compare those two
<cjwatson> if you just want to canonicalise a device name, use mapdevfs
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: I think it worked for you due to the shell bug - found would never have been equal to 0
<mario_limonciell> oh hmm.  could my results be skewed then from multiple ubiquity runs with partman storing information in debconf?
<cjwatson> that's possible too, but I think a conjunction of bugs (sort of) cancelling each other out is more likely
<cjwatson> my reading of this code is that it will always use the first disk
<mario_limonciell> okay i'll sort it out
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> happy to merge it once that's sorted
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: oh, also, as a general rule, it would help avoid confusion if you used UNRELEASED as an upload target in changelogs rather than hardy until it's actually being uploaded
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, ah yeah that's my normal behavior, I forgot this time.
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> cjwatson, I would really need the metalink url (140458), as mentioned in the bug last comment, I would encourage the use of a url just for wubi
<xivulon> with static metalink files to be copied off wubi-installer.org/metalinks/8.04
<xivulon> evand the code in rev 92 looks good to me! I like it better!
<xivulon> did not test it though
<cjwatson> xivulon: Steve was blocked on getting mirror code from webmaster for a while, but that's done; he's now hoping to get it sorted out early next week
 * xivulon checking release schedule
<xivulon> ok so we have time for the release candidate
<xivulon> and hopefully a couple of days before that
<xivulon> good enough for me
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> In the keyring now I have my own key (which should be removed) and 1024D/FBB75451
<xivulon> that is for verifying the md5s of the metalinks, so I am assume the latter will be used
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-04
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r903 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu36
<CIA-24> debian-installer: cjwatson * r902 ubuntu/ (9 files in 4 dirs): * Move to 2.6.24-15 kernels.
<exodos> hi, is there any option to use ubuntu-installer on xen domU?
<exodos> or: is xen aware kernel included in any of the installation CDs?
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, I am working on a multiboot cd to have de option to install multiple OSes from the same cd/dvd. Currently I am testing with debian and Ubuntu (alternate) on the cd. I have managed to start the installer but when it's about to mount the cd it fails. I think its becaus I have changed the catalog strukture on the cd, istead of having the content of ubuntu install cd on the cdroot, I have it  in /ubuntu
<N1ghtCrawler> Does anyone knows how to make this work or have any hint whats going wrong?
<N1ghtCrawler> I have not been able to mount the initrd.gz to look how it's looking there. When I user "mount -t ext2" i get "bad superblock" or something like that.
<N1ghtCrawler> Maby there is something in there assuming there should be certain files in the cd root.
<cjwatson> N1ghtCrawler: did you perhaps leave the .disk directory out of the CD root by mistake?
<cjwatson> initrd.gz is a gzipped cpio archive, for the record; however 'apt-get source cdrom-detect' is a rather easier way of looking at the component in question!
<cjwatson> ah, if you've moved it all to /ubuntu, then you're going to have to fiddle with the installer in several different places to teach it where to look
<cjwatson> and the same for Debian if you've moved it - the installer fundamentals are the same
<cjwatson> not actually going to be terribly easy
<N1ghtCrawler> Oh, too bad :/
<cjwatson> basically a number of bits of the installer expect things to be in /cdrom
<N1ghtCrawler> And putting both debian and ubuntu on the cdroot wont work either.
<N1ghtCrawler> they are to similar.
<cjwatson> rather than hunt-and-pecking all of them, you could hunt-and-peck the rather fewer number of places in the installer that mount /cdrom, and arrange for those to mount --bind /cdrom/ubuntu /cdrom
<cjwatson> would still be tricky but not quite so hard
<cjwatson> right, the .disk directories will overlap
<cjwatson> although apart from that you ought to be pretty much fine
<cjwatson> oh, no, that's not true
<cjwatson> it's possible to have binary packages with the same version number whose physical contents differ between Debian and Ubuntu, due to having been rebuilt - so you might get conflicts in /cdrom/pool too
<cjwatson> unfortunately
<N1ghtCrawler> yeah, i wonder how others have solved it. I cant be the first who tries this
<N1ghtCrawler> the changes in the installer that has to be done, how mutch and what is it? It's not only alot of config files but binaries with hardcoded paths in them?
<cjwatson> no configuration files
<cjwatson> mostly shell scripts with hardcoded paths
<cjwatson> if you ignore my advice to just touch the places that mount /cdrom and use a bind-mount, then some C programs as well
<cjwatson> I think changing /var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst in the initrd should be sufficient for a first cut
<cjwatson> (with the bind-mount approach)
<N1ghtCrawler> Okay, how do i edit the files in initrd? Download the soure and "compiling" it again after I have made the changes?
<cr3> in the list of packages provided to pkgsel, is there a way to specify force-yes?
<cjwatson> N1ghtCrawler: what you could do is just unpack it into a temporary directory (as root, mkdir tmp && cd tmp && zcat ../initrd.gz | cpio -id), edit, repack (as root in the tmp directory you unpacked, find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc > ../initrd.gz
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc | gzip -9c > ../initrd.gz
<cjwatson> cr3: pkgsel already passes -y (--assume-yes). No, there isn't. Why do you need to pass --force-yes?
<cjwatson> as the manual page says, it's only necessary in very special circumstances
<N1ghtCrawler> cjwatson: Thanks alot. Will try that now. Who knows, maby one day i can help develop ubuntu :O
<cr3> cjwatson: because I just tried an install and the keyring seems to have changed
<cr3> cjwatson: so, I first tried to apt-get installing debian-archive-keyring from pre-pkgsel.d, but that didn't work because the sources.list at that point only points to a repository corresponding to the iso image being tested
<cr3> cjwatson: if I could somehow get the key from the archive repository, perhaps I could wget url -O - | chroot /target apt-key add -, but I'm not finding a key on archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<cr3> there's a gpg under project, I'll give that a whilr
<cjwatson> that's the one. apt looks there too
<cjwatson> I was not aware that the keyring had changed
<cjwatson> not since 3 March anyway
<cjwatson> I'm also not sure why it should pose a problem - the one in the installer initrd ought to be in sync
<cjwatson> and the actual key id hasn't changed forever
<cjwatson> debian-archive-keyring would be useless to you unless you're trying to install Debian
<cr3> cjwatson: odd, I was installing a beta image, so March 3rd was way before
<cr3> this is going to be fun, I use apt-cacher to retrieve files which are not on the iso image and it doesn't support .gpg files :)
<cr3> I guess that means it's time to go overkill with squid
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, I updated the branch per what you had said yesterday and verified it this time across a two drive system to make sure the correct drive was being picked: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~superm1/partman-auto/edd-improvements
<N1ghtCrawler> cjwatson: i cant find /var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst in the initrd :/
<N1ghtCrawler> emn nvm..
<N1ghtCrawler> i was in ty already installed ubuntus /var ><
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-05
<N1ghtCrawler> cjwatson: I have finally found the file, but it's sort of empty.. Only containing "Set -e <newrow> cdrom-checker"
<N1ghtCrawler> nevermind again..
<N1ghtCrawler> Looking in wrong file..
<N1ghtCrawler> I think i fount where he mounts the cdrom now.
<N1ghtCrawler> manualtime!
<N1ghtCrawler> if i understand the thing rigt to use mount --bind i have to mount the cd first. Then mount --bind /cdrom/ubuntu /cdrom?
<N1ghtCrawler> can i simply do "<original mount command && mount --bind /cdrom/ubuntu /cdrom?
<N1ghtCrawler> WHOW! It seemed to work!
<cjwatson> N1ghtCrawler: that's what I was thinking, though it's a bit of a guess. It'd probably be a good idea to change /usr/lib/finish-install.d/15cdrom-detect to umount /cdrom twice as well.
<marchino> ciao! i'm trying to install ubuntu from an usbdrive but i get "no installer iso image were found"
<marchino> the iso image is mounted in /cdrom
<blahblahx> I have made my own distro based off ubuntu 7.10. when you run the test iso, ubiquity seems to act funny. if you choose a language other than english to install with, then after install you get the error "language failed with exit code 127". However, the language is installed and works, just I can't figure out why the error pops up. What does it mean?
<blahblahx> anyone?
<blahblahx> awesome
<binarical-app> so yeah your post is kinda the same as what you were saying in there
<binarical-app> why dont you just work around it .... ignore it
<blahblahx> well im developing under someone else who wants that to be fixed, plus, that kinda thing looks bad in a distro
<blahblahx> you know about linux mint? i am making a community version of it
<binarical-app> you could edit some files, uncomment the specific error output
<blahblahx> how so?
<binarical-app> well for each kind of configuration or language there is a method (especially in open source ) to edit your own stuff
<blahblahx> not completely following you
<binarical-app> the program has many functions built into it, if your solution to the problem of "developing software" is simply to get an error to shut up then, disable the error option
<blahblahx> like i want to make some change (be it editing a file or installing something) so that this doesn't come up
<binarical-app> thats pretty general
<binarical-app> but your gonna have to digg it yourself man
<binarical-app> if you want to get into that nitty gritty, then you have to find someone who either knows, like the developers or , some other genius
<blahblahx> wait i got more info
<blahblahx> as soon as i open ubiquity and click to begin it, the error pops up. it says, "language failed with exit code 127. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.".
<binarical-app> what is in var/log/syslog .....can you read the output please
<blahblahx> on the livecd?
<binarical-app> are you developing?
<binarical-app> look man there are alot of wikis on how to make your own this and your own that, sometimes if you wanna have fun and experiment then go ahead and give those things a shot
<blahblahx> ill be back in a bit sorry
<binarical-app> does he even know what a bug report is?
 * binarical-app dons the Dunc cap
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-06
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r128 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser): * Allow preseeding of debian-installer/language (LP: #85162).
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r129 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu4
<N1ghtCrawler> what does the releasefile contain? I get an error when installing. I have changed the directory structure "a bit" on the cd. Instead of having ubuntu on the cd root it's in /ubuntu. And i have changed the cdrom-detect.postinst to bind /cdrom/ubuntu to /cdrom
<esr__> I'm getting "Bad PBR
<esr__> from a Dell desktop.  Recovery advice needed.
<esr__> An Ubuntu 7.1 install seemed to have been successful.
<benh> hoy !
<benh> somebody has looked into the text installer font disappearing problem ?
<benh> or it's still an open issue ?
<benh> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> benh: what problem is this? (p.s. it's 11:55pm on a Sunday night, don't expect me to be around for long)
<benh> heh, ok
<benh> cjwatson: well, I think it's related to an old problem that I've seen happening on the g5 and I know somebody got it on amd64
<benh> cjwatson: basically, the text console get into a state where the text isn't displayed anymore, like if the font was made of whitespaces
<benh> cjwatson: color changes of the background are still fine. so in ncurses, in the installer, I get the background of the dualog boxes & buttons
<benh> cjwatson: but not the text
<benh> cjwatson: text works during boot, up to a point where it goes bonkers
<benh> cjwatson: on the G5, this is typically if I switch away from the text installer , then back to it, then back to the shell console
<benh> cjwatson: (though in that case, the shell console is busted but the text installer is still ok)
<benh> cjwatson: on the PS3, if I boot the installer (using petitboot as otheros.bld is busted), I see the initial boot messages
<benh> cjwatson: but I get the busted font straight in  the ncurses installer
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-30
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r3140 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * Mythbuntu:
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  - Don't prevent going forward in the UI if the connection test fails.
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  It's no longer necessary for 9.04 to actually work. (LP: #343432)
<mvo> a friend of mine just test the 9.04 beta on a system with window already installed and he got: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/Bildschirmfoto-1.png in the partitioning step. is that intentional that it defaults to "use entire disk" in this case?
<cjwatson> mvo: I think that's a bug - "side by side" should be the default if offered
<mvo> cjwatson: do you want me to file it into LP? I guess I should wait until I can make him run it with debug in ubqiuity
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> (file it; obviously debug output would be good too)
<cjwatson> I suspect it is easily reproducible though
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1074 ubuntu/debian/changelog: last commit closes LP: #345534
<_ruben> man .. why is grub causing troubles on a large number of recent deployments .. getting fairly annoying .. installing onto pata flashdisks and also sata disks for storage
<_ruben> both hardy and intrepid
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1075 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu29
<mvo> I'm just testing a usb stick produced with usb-creator. when I try to install wine via apt-get it tells me "no space left on device" is that intentional, i.e. a known limitation  ? I(using the default options in usb-creator)
<cjwatson> mvo: Evan's off this week and I'm not sure I know
<cjwatson> might it depend on the amount of space you allocate for persistent data in usb-creator?
<mvo> I think we selected 128mb (I have a intern doing some testing for me, I need to confirm to be 100% sure)
<mvo> I will file a bug and just ask evan to close it if its intentional
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3141 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/rules scripts/install.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Depend on grub | grub-pc, and don't remove grub-pc until after
<CIA-28> ubiquity: grub-installer has had the chance to decide whether it wants to use it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP: #349835).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3142 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Add a compatibility wrapper for update-dev to ensure that it never
<CIA-28> ubiquity: attempts to call 'udevadm trigger', which isn't necessary in ubiquity
<CIA-28> ubiquity: and can cause problems (LP: #349937).
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, btw, ppp-udeb is in main, not universe.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: so it is, but it's Priority: optional and therefore not used by default. If it's being pulled in for you then you must be doing something wrong
<cjwatson> nothing depends on it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3143 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/validation.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Permit dmraid-style /dev/mapper/* device names in advanced boot loader
<CIA-28> ubiquity: selector, as well as disk and partition numbers over 9 (LP: #342354).
<mvo> cjwatson: what is the right place in ubiquity to remove stuff that is on the livefs but should not be on the installed system? /var/lib/apt-xapian-index should be removed on install so that it can be re-created freshly with the full sources.list of the installed system
<cjwatson> scripts/install.py - is that a directory?
<mvo> yes
<cjwatson> I don't have it on my system
<cjwatson> mvo: will it be reindexed automatically or does ubiquity need to run something?
<mvo> cjwatson: it will be re-indexed automatically when the next apt.cron.daily runs (I'm adding this now) or if synaptic detects its missing
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140714/
<cjwatson> oh, I already had a different patch written
<mvo> I put it in configure_apt
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> ok
<mvo> where did you put it? just out of curiosity
<cjwatson> though I guess it's better in configure_apt than in configure_hardware where I put it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3144 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Remove /target/var/lib/apt-xapian-index per Michael Vogt, since it needs
<CIA-28> ubiquity: to be rebuilt based on the installed system's sources.list, and apt's
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cron.daily script and/or synaptic will do this.
<mvo> thanks
 * mvo hugs cjwatson
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> thanks for the apt merge
<mvo> np
<mvo> I will upload new apt today, I was just merging some small apt.cron.daily fixes in
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3145 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Preserve ordering of automatic partitioning choices when replacing them
<CIA-28> ubiquity: with our customised strings (LP: #351547).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3146 ubiquity/debian/changelog: typo
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3147 ubiquity/ (70 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3148 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.37ubuntu11,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: base-installer 1.98ubuntu4, console-setup 1.28ubuntu7, grub-installer
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 1.36ubuntu5, hw-detect 1.71ubuntu6, partman-base 129ubuntu4,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: partman-target 58ubuntu6.
<cjwatson> superm1: your revision 2984 broke the indication of language support being missing for any language not on the CD. bug 337748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337748 in ubiquity "[jaunty] ”Incomplete Language Support” message not shown anymore after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337748
<cjwatson> superm1: I think language-support-* should be treated specially instead
<cjwatson> actually, it's more complicated than that, since language-pack-foo might be on the CD while language-support-foo might not be but it might still exist
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3149 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.0
<superm1> cjwatson, oh man. considering it's more complicated than it first seems, feel free to revert it then and i'll put a workaround back in the factory process for it until a better solution is come up with
<cjwatson> I was wondering if there might be something straightforward like extracting the full list of packages that actually exist from the live filesystem's apt cache
<cjwatson> I say "straightforward"
<cjwatson> (actually pain in arse because scripts/install.py configures apt up-front to only use /target)
<cjwatson> oh, but the blacklisting code runs before that ... hmm
<cjwatson> maybe then select_language_packs should check whether each package exists and only add it if so
<cjwatson> superm1: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/140842/ maybe
<superm1> cjwatson, ill give that a shot, but i'd worry it's going to increase install time by iterating a large list again
<CIA-28> oem-config: superm1 * r640 oem-config/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/step_language.glade):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Change the number of columns in the language icon view to 5. This
<CIA-28> oem-config: should make it fit in 1024x600 or at least very close. (LP: #347350)
<cjwatson> superm1: wouldn't expect so, checking for existence in the cache should be really quick
<cjwatson> oem-config> thanks, that's appreciated
<superm1> cjwatson, yup np.  it was really bothering me and looked obv to fix
<cjwatson> superm1: ideally I'd like to figure out how to make the padding less unnecessarily large
<cjwatson> superm1: but I stared at GtkIconView for ages and couldn't see how to do that
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah i was thinking the same thing, I figured there should be a lever for it's padding but it wasn't standing out
<superm1> cjwatson, actually you know what.  that iv_size_req thing: if it's taken out, everything fits in 800x576 perfectly for me
<superm1> cjwatson, evan said it was a hack to not show scrollbars in the code, but they're not showing anyway for me with it commented out
<superm1> that's where the extra padding is coming from i think
<cjwatson> huh, odd. Is that producing *internal* padding?
<superm1> it's producing padding on the iconview
<cjwatson> i.e. around each individual label?
<superm1> ah that; no.
<cjwatson> I think if that makes it fit in 800x576, that's good cause to take it out for now
<cjwatson> we have revision control if we need to restore it later
<superm1> ok i'll commit that too then.
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> I was planning an oem-config upload tomorrow
<superm1> in the process of going thru this, i caught a small crasher that happened going back and forth between pages too.  might want to double check for that before you upload if you can
<superm1> submitted an apport on it
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-28> oem-config: superm1 * r641 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-28> oem-config: * Remove old hack in gtk frontend to only show scrollbars on language
<CIA-28> oem-config: selector when it would be larger than the desktop. With the hack taken
<CIA-28> oem-config: out, the scrollbars aren't showing up on 800x576, which is likely the
<CIA-28> oem-config: lowest supportable resolution.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I think that brltty and no keyboard bug is due to no udev loaded, so no USB keyboard modules loaded. I wonder whether that setup script should be moved to be after udev, assuming that this is possible before usplash loads...
 * TheMuso has a look
<TheMuso> Looks like not.
<superm1> cjwatson, that ubiquity diff didn't appear to work properly in a test run, i'll think about it more, but feel free to revert the changeset that caused it to come back up if nothing comes up solution wise
#ubuntu-installer 2009-03-31
<lool> cjwatson: Around?
<lool> cjwatson: I need some help to document the next steps on #345534 a bit more verbosely
<lool> cjwatson: It's not entirely clear to me in what form the last actions should be implemented
<lool> I'll add an ubiquity task as well
<cjwatson> "moving stuff out of postinst to a separate script as to allow ubiquity to run it" delete that
<cjwatson> it's entirely feasible for ubiquity to just call the postinst
<cjwatson> fconfig I don't know about, I'll have to leave that to you guys
<cjwatson> I can do a first pass at the ubiquity work
<lool> cjwatson: Would be happy to have that
<lool> cjwatson: fconfig is to update the bootscript which has the kernel cmdline
<lool> The one we use on the install SD card will be replaced by the one to boot the final system
<lool> e.g. the cmdline with boot=casper in live SD will be replaced with one which has an UUID= and all
<cjwatson> ok
<ogra> cjwatson, have you seen my updated syslog for the pre-partitioned issue ?
<ogra> i did a try with ext3 as well for which i didnt upload logs (to make sure its no ext4 specific prob) which had the same result
<cjwatson> ogra: yes, haven't dug into it yet though
<ogra> just wanted to point out its not caused by selecting the wrong fs
<ogra> behavior is identical with the right one selected
<cjwatson> ogra: that just means there are two bugs :-)
<cjwatson> ogra: there are several places where parted_server might incorrectly decide that the partition table needs to be rewritten; this is why working on a device with busy partitions is so delicate, because a very minor logic flaw in any one of those will cause the whole thing to break
<ogra> cjwatson, yeah, i understand that
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3150 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Refactor architecture/subarchitecture detection slightly.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3151 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs): First pass at flash-kernel integration for armel (LP: #345534).
<cjwatson> lool,ogra: ^- that's the general approach but of course may well need adjustment (it's untested); feel free to shout if anything else is needed in ubiquity
<ogra> will do, i'll test with the next iso
<ogra> note that there is still someting missing that sets the UUID in flash-kernel-installers postinst
<cjwatson> right, happy for you guys to fix that though ;-)
<ogra> i'm working on that today and might need your help later (i have no idea how to find the target device to get the uuid, i guess there is a d-i function or variable))
<cjwatson> ha, not really
<ogra> oh
<cjwatson> it's just reimplemented with mount wherever it's needed
<cjwatson> see the findfs function in grub-installer, for example
<ogra> how does the grub installation udeb know it ?
<cjwatson> findfs () {
<cjwatson>         mount | grep "on $ROOT${1%/} " | cut -d' ' -f1
<cjwatson> }
<ogra> yeah, thats what i planned to look at
<cjwatson> hardly worth abstracting elsewhere
<cjwatson> grub-installer takes $ROOT as a parameter but you can just hardcode it to /target
<ogra> oki
<ogra> that should suffice
<ogra> just need to assemble a proper cmdline and add some fconfig glue
<cjwatson> and then obviously vol_id -u. Careful of paths though
<ogra> yep
<cjwatson> partman-target does: PATH="/lib/udev:$PATH" vol_id -u blah
<ogra> ok
<cjwatson> since it's been variously in /lib/udev/vol_id and /sbin/vol_id IIRC
<ogra> why vol_id (which needs root) and not blkid ?
 * ogra would have used blkid by default
<cjwatson> the installer is root
<ogra> indeed
<cjwatson> also, blkid has a cache and it doesn't check whether it's up to date
<cjwatson> so it can give wrong answers
<ogra> ah, ok, that makes sense
<cjwatson> especially when you've just done something like putting a new filesystem on the device ;-)
<ogra> oh, and apparently blkid doesnt have a short output, i would need to parse it
<cjwatson> the installer uses vol_id consistently everywhere
<cjwatson> I don't think blkid is available in a udeb in any case
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> hmm, the reason why I've been half-dozy all morning is that I FORGOT TO HAVE COFFEE
<ogra> ouch and its alreayd past morning ... you have to travle back in time to correct that
<ogra> *travel
<lool> ogra: flash-kernel already has findfs
<ogra> lool, oh, i didnt know ... in the udeb ?
<lool> debian/flash-kernel-installer.postinst
<ogra> yeah, i see it
<ogra> i should have looked first :)
<ogra> so my patch turns even more trivial
<ogra> the ugly part is that fconfig turns \n into just \ ... so the quoting is nontrivial
<lool> Uh?
<ogra> the redboot script needs \ as newline char
<ogra> silly convention
<ogra> FCONFIG_STRING=" $LOAD_INITRAMFS\ $LOAD_KERNEL\ e -r 0x1000000 -s $INITRAMFS_SIZE -c $CMDLINE"
<ogra> luckily it doesnt break if you add leading spaces to lines
<ogra> so =" $LOAD_INITRAMFS\ $LOAD_KERNEL\ e ..." works
<ogra> ugly nontheless
<lool> ogra: are the backslashes needed?!
<lool> ogra: I see space in the raw config bytes
<lool> 005f030: 0062 6f6f 745f 7363 7269 7074 0066 6973  .boot_script.fis
<lool> 005f040: 206c 6f61 6420 6b65 726e 656c 0a65 202d   load kernel.e -
<lool> 005f050: 6320 2263 6f6e 736f 6c65 3d74 7479 6d78  c "console=ttymx
<lool> sorry, it's 0a
<lool> if (*dest == '\\') { *dest = '\n';
<lool> So there's a conversion from \\ to \n (0a above)
<lool> But you could as well use real newlines  :)
<lool> And on print there's no conversion
<lool> It ends with 0a 00
<lool> ogra: (I'd personally use \\ instead of \ though)
<ogra> lool, using \n makes me end up with something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/141370/
<lool> ogra: \n isn't interpreted as 0x0a in bash; you want something like `printf "%s\n%s\n%s\n" "fis load initramfs" "fis load initrd" "exec -c ..."`
<ogra> ah, well, escaped backslashes do it as well
<lool> Yeah
<lool> ogra: So I guess you're picking this up?
<ogra> working actively on it already
<ogra> so yes, feel free to assign to me
<mvo> woah, thanks cjwatson for your super-quick fix for #351547
<cjwatson> that's ok
<cjwatson> did it work? :)
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r642 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Suggest checkbox/checkbox-gtk rather than recommending
<CIA-28> oem-config: hwtest/hwtest-gtk.
<lool> cjwatson: Looked at the ubiquity changes for flash-kernel, they look really slick and nice, and I saw you patched the place which was patched for beta to allow us to continue without bootloader previouslyt
<mvo> cjwatson: not sure, I have not rsyned a daily yet .) but I will try soon(ish) - my test machines mainboard died today, so I need to wait for the replacement before I can continue
<CIA-28> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r705 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-28> partman-partitioning: When resizing a non-virtual partition, update it after committing
<CIA-28> partman-partitioning: changes, otherwise we might miss a change of filesystem that was just
<CIA-28> partman-partitioning: committed (LP: #333356).
<CIA-28> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r706 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 65ubuntu2
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3152 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py): Fix yes/no question text in weak-password warning (LP: #352348).
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r643 trunk/debian/ (64 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r607 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> casper: Fix writing of "$@" to diverted update-initramfs script (here-documents
<CIA-28> casper: perform parameter expansion unless the delimiter is quoted).
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r608 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed):
<CIA-28> casper: Don't bring up a temporary network interface while fetching the preseed
<CIA-28> casper: file when netbooting, as that will disconnect our root filesystem
<CIA-28> casper: (LP: #351982).
<ogra> cjwatson, for the initramfs size i have: initrd_size=$(wc -c /target/boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)|cut -d ' ' -f1) in flash-kernel-installer, lool thinks thats not safe enough, but i am not sure the /initrd.img symlink exists at the point where flash-kernel-installer runs, do you know more ?
<ogra> (i simply assumed $(uname -r) matches our installer kernel anyway)
<cjwatson> ogra: the symlink should exist; although uname -r should indeed match
<cjwatson> well, in ubiquity it should match otherwise you'll have trouble booting; not necessarily in d-i
<cjwatson> so it's probably safer to use the initrd.img symlink
<ogra> ok
<ogra> i wasnt sure it exists yet since we're just configuring kernel-img.conf in this place
<CIA-28> casper: cjwatson * r609 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.168
<cjwatson> in d-i, base-installer sets it up, which runs well before flash-kernel-installer
<cjwatson> in ubiquity, it's created by configure_hardware, which runs immediately before configure_bootloader
<ogra> ah, good
<NCommander> cjwatson, did persia's lpia fixes make it in to the last upload? I'm working on the resolving the kernel problems ATM, but its not that useful if we can't install a kernel
<cjwatson> besides, other bootloader installers need the initrd.img symlink
<cjwatson> NCommander: which ones? I know I've merged several of his fixes
<NCommander> the one that added lpia to base-installer
 * NCommander goes hunting for the bug
<cjwatson> apparently not
<cjwatson> I'll merge that now
<NCommander> cjwatson, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/291670
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 291670 in base-installer "LPIA installer missing kernel" [Medium,Triaged]
<NCommander> I'm working on resolving #347458 which will make cdrom-detector work, and make installation possible.
<lool> ogra: Forget initramfs size calculation, we don't need them anymore
 * ogra has http://paste.ubuntu.com/141467/
<ogra> lool, got it booting ?
<ogra> wow
<lool> Yup
<lool> ogra: I can actually get it to boot for you without changing your kernel :)
<lool> ogra: Pass ramdisk_size=65536 on your kernel command-line and replace flash-kernel with a script I'll hand yuo
<ogra> but i assume we need a special cmdline
<lool> ogra: I'd like to push a new flash-kernel just updating the main flash-kernel script (for that change), ok with you?
<ogra> sure
<lool> ogra: i'm using: exec -r 0x01000000 -s 0x00940000 -c "console=ttymxc0,115200 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 ro rootdelay=2"
<lool> It makes booting slower because we're reading from flash (padding)
<ogra> yeah
 * NCommander notes something is seriously wrong with his laptop
<lool> ~ 10 M instead of 4 M
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r358 ubuntu/ (11 files in 4 dirs): merge from lp:~persia/base-installer/add-lpia
<ogra> 10M should be fine for the start
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r359 ubuntu/kernel/ (4 files in 2 dirs): try linux-lpia first, as is standard behaviour for Ubuntu
<NCommander> thanks cjwatson
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r360 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu5
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r644 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.28ubuntu7,
<CIA-28> oem-config: user-setup 1.23ubuntu15.
<lool> ogra: I pushed the updated flash-kernel
 * ogra waits patiently
<ogra> i cant get it booting
<ogra>  e -r 0x1000000 -s 0x00940000 -c "console=ttymxc0,115200 console=tty1 file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed ramdisk_size=65536 boot=casper LIVEMEDIA=/dev/mmcblk0p1 --"
<ogra> gives me a kernel panic ... so i assume you added something special ?
<lool> ogra: did you pad your initrd with zeroes?
<ogra> indeed i didnt
<lool> ogra: also, check fis list -d
<lool> ogra: It should show a datalength of 0x00940000; that was what prevented me using the actually correct padding I had earlier
<ogra> ah
<lool> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/flash-kernel
<lool> Run that, and it should just work (tm)
<lool> ogra: I pushed that one to the archive, it's much cleaner, but sadly even more complex
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/babbage/images$ sudo fis -d /dev/mmcblk0 -o 0x40000 list|grep initramfs
<ogra>        initramfs: addr = 0x00560000, size = 0x002e0000, entry = 0x01000000, length = 0x00452133, cksum = 0x1d051f73
<lool> It's the only arch where we have to create an intermediate file and it also requires fis partitions instead of mtd
<lool> ogra: Oh you need to use -s $size
<ogra> indeed thats not 0x00940000
<lool> ogra: Do you have changes in progress for flash-kernel?  Otherwise I could as well do that flash-kernel.conf thingy
<lool> ogra: BTW I'm using a fixed kernel
<ogra> feel free, i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/141467/
<ogra> but that will need modification after your changes
<ogra> i can push my stuff later if all your changes are in
<lool> ogra: load_initrd versus ld_initrd
<ogra> that makes the var name so long
<ogra> (it was load_initrd load_kernel before :)
<ogra> but i can indeed change it back
<ogra> ah, intresting, with -s $size i get "RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data"
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141491/
<lool> ogra: That's without ramdisk_size?
<ogra> no, still with
<lool> With padded ramdisk?
<lool> and correct datalength?
<ogra> no
<ogra> its based on the current image
<ogra> oh, wait, thats with ramdisk_size
<lool> ogra: You need to have zeroes in memory, if you just fis load initramfs, it will be random RAM data after the initrd
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i dont have the intramfs handy since i build the image on antimony ...
<ogra> lool, pad=$(expr $ifissize - $ifilesize) .... pad=$(($ifissize - $ifilesize))
<ogra> saves you the call to expr
<lool> ogra: I copied this from Thecus; I didn't want to diverge from the rest of the file, but now that i look at it, i see that $(()) is used in the file as well
<ogra> yeah, dirty
<ogra> just noticed the same
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r645 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.10
<ogra> lool, hrm, that flash-kernel change will produce probs for users that already have a babbage install
<ogra> we would need to repartition the fis setup on the fly
<ogra> initramfs: addr = 0x00560000, size = 0x002e0000, entry = 0x01000000, length = 0x00452133, cksum = 0x1d051f73 ...
<ogra> 0x002e0000 = 3014656 bytes
<lool> ogra: ?
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/babbage/images$ wc -c armel.initrd-imx51
<ogra> 4530483 armel.initrd-imx51
<lool> ogra: I will fail on upgrades with the version I just pushed
<ogra> check_size "$initrd" $ifilesize $ifissize
<ogra> that will always fail
<lool> Why?
<lool> Oh you're saying your fis entry was too small
<lool> Well I don't know how you picked your values; mine work   :-P
<ogra> yes, since it doesnt hold anything
<lool> But note that it's not a flash-kernel change, it's just an issue with newer kernels and your partition
<lool> (more modules, not enough space)
<ogra> yours uses addr and size
<lool> ogra, NCommander, persia: you should create a /etc/flash-kernel.conf with:
<lool> fis_dev="/dev/mmcblk0"
<lool> fis_offset_hex="0x40000"
<ogra> while the old way was to use addr and length
<lool> fis_size_hex="0x1F000"
<lool> ogra: Uh?
<NCommander> huh?
<ogra> size only tells how big the fis entry is ...
<lool> ogra: Yes, and I'm padding it in full
<ogra> not how big the initramfs is
<lool> Yes, I don't care how large it is
<lool> I'm just checking it fits
<ogra> into what ? the fis entry only has meta info we dont need it that big
<lool> ogra: I think you're confused
<lool> ogra: check_size "$initrd" $ifilesize $ifissize is a check to make sure that the initramfs data fits in the initramfs partition
<ogra> i think check_size should check on lenght
<lool> $ifissize is the size of the initramfs partition, as listed in fis -l output
<ogra> right
<lool> ogra: What "length"?
<lool> $ifilesize is the size of the file we want to write
<ogra> initramfs: addr = 0x00560000, size = 0x002e0000, entry = 0x01000000, length = 0x00452133, cksum = 0x1d051f73
<lool> length is the data length of the *old* data
<lool> It's irrelevant
<lool> ogra: Your fis partition for initramfs is too small; it's 3014656 bytes; my initrd is currently 3913573
<ogra> so why did the 4530483bytes big initramfs we use atm ever get loaded at all if it was stored in a 3014656 bytes big partition ?
<lool> ogra: Yours?  I don't know
<ogra> the fis partition only holds metadata
<lool> ogra: My partition is large enough; are you sure your ramdisk was loaded?  perhaps it was cut?
<ogra> lool, we released beta with that
<ogra> and yes, i'm sure it wasnt cut
<lool> ogra: Perhaps the initrd was smaller?  I don't know
<lool> ogra: Did flash-kernel run with the beta image?
<lool> ogra: Perhaps you truncated it when creating the SD card image
<ogra> length = 0x00452133 == 4530483 bytes
<lool> Ouch
<lool> I know what you did
<lool> You wrote past the end of the fis partition for the initramfs
<lool> fis is really stupid
<lool> ogra: You had a fis entry for <-----> and you wrote <-----------> to it
<ogra> fis only contains metadata that tells redboot from where to load the actual payload
<lool> ogra: This is exactly like a partition table
<ogra> so the fis partition doesnt need to have the actual size of the initramfs
<lool> erf
<ogra> entry = 0x01000000, length = 0x00452133 are the relevant infos redboot uses ...
<lool> ogra: No
<lool> Not if you fis create
<ogra> i do fis create
<lool> It will flash past the end of your partition
<lool> ogra: You realize that if anything is after the initramfs partition it will be overwritten?
<ogra> i actually copied your code from flash-kernel to do that
<lool> You're lucky to have 20M as the first partition
<ogra> and used the settings the FSL binary blob had as defaults
<lool> ogra: No, my code in flash-kernel enforces the size to be large enough
<lool> You might have copied the code doing the write, but not copied the test...
<lool> ogra: Anyway, done is done; it's a really serious bug for that flavour but fortunately it's used by a handful of people
<lool> ogra: let's move it to -arm
<ogra> grr
<ogra> lool, i always used whats created by default by sd_init_babbage.bin
<lool> ogra: I never used that
<ogra> you never used updater.sh ?
<lool> No
<ogra> ah
<ogra> well, everyone else did :)
<lool> ogra: I think I mentionned the size of the partitions I created on my 16M SD card
<lool> And mentionned that they were a bit tight, but enough
<lool> ogra: The way I created my partition table was by running fis init -f and fis create on a running system; then I did it again by using the fis command
 * ogra adjusts the builder script to use 0x00940000 by default from now on
<lool> ogra: I think you would have caught that error with a tighter size for the first partition
<lool> ogra: Hey let's have a quick phone call
<ogra> one sec
<ogra> ready
<ogra> (we should probably also take that conversation to #ubuntu-arm :) )
<NCommander> This may be a stupid question, but what is a driver update disk, and when do we produce them?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/DriverUpdates
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3153 ubiquity/ (16 files in 9 dirs): bump to 1.12
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3154 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3155 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 1.98ubuntu5, flash-kernel 2.13ubuntu5, partman-partitioning 65ubuntu2.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3156 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-01
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted): init.d/parted: Use more concise syntax for building up lists.
<CIA-28> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r750 ubuntu/ (77 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 56
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: Did ubiquity shrink in size over night?
<CIA-28> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r751 ubuntu/debian/changelog: note that ext4 is mounted with relatime too
<cjwatson> davmor2: I noticed in yesterday's daily build that its window was smaller than before; I assume that this was due to some of Evan's changes in 1.12.0
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: also use weak password now says ubiquity/text/yes and ubiquity/text/no  rather than yes no
<davmor2> cjwatson: can it not be automated so it's size is reduced on any screen size below 900?
<cjwatson> davmor2: weak password> that's fixed in 1.12.1
<CIA-28> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r752 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 56ubuntu1
<cjwatson> davmor2: screen size hacks generally suck maintenance-wise
<cjwatson> they make it difficult for us to tell in any reliable way what the interface is actually going to look like for end users
<davmor2> cjwatson: True hadn't thought of that :)
<cjwatson> I do think the timezone map is perhaps a little too small now, mind you
<ogra> depends on your POV :)
<ogra> on my 800x600 screen on the babbage it cant be to small :)
<cjwatson> we might want to weight its size up a bit so that GTK feels free to use more space for it if it's available
<cjwatson> ogra: obviously
 * cjwatson <- focused on fixing RC bugs thouygh
<cjwatson> though
<davmor2> cjwatson: I like the retrieving file indicator on d-i :)
<cjwatson> oh, the fix for bug 290234?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290234 in apt "Intrepid: Netboot locks up at 2% installing the selected edubuntu desktop" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290234
<davmor2> it's nice to that the machine hasn't locked up :)
<davmor2> that's the one :)
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> will make a difference to tasksel too
 * ogra sighs about dd really tearing down IO performance 
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll do a netboot after for now I'm doing standard alternate install :)
<cjwatson> yeah, it'll make a much bigger difference to netboot
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, i see mdz's bug that offers to unmount the installer medium on the babbage
<ogra> wasnt that supposed to be fixed ?
<ogra> and the partman UI asks me where i want to place $(RELEASE) (instead of showing the actual release name)
<cjwatson> ogra: no, I'm working on that bug right now actually
<ogra> ah, k
<cjwatson> ogra: $(RELEASE)> can you give me the exact string so that I can grep for it?
<ogra> the screen size changes are awesome btw
<ogra> hmm, i'm already advanced, lets see if i can cancel
<cjwatson> ogra: installer medium> the only thing that was fixed from that set of bugs so far is that the button behaviour is now more saner
<cjwatson> sane
<ogra> ah
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r167 ubuntu/debian/ (62 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<ogra> hrm, we dont have a cancel button ... i wonder how to kill it
 * ogra just resets the board
<ogra> ga, this time it doesnt let me unmount anything
<ogra> and drops me directly into a manual partitioning window
<ogra> (i didnt have the target device unmounted in advance this time, had done that last time)
<ogra> cjwatson, aha, seems to be a translation issue "Where do you want to put Ubuntu 9.04?" i used german before and there it said $(RELEASE) instead of Ubuntu 9.04
 * ogra tries a german once again to confirm ...
<ogra> its fine in english
<ogra> cjwatson, "Wo möchten Sie $(RELEASE) platzieren?"
<davmor2> cjwatson: you might know this how hard would it be to get the mini.iso's renamed?  as in mini-i386.iso mini-amd64.iso
<davmor2> currently they are all  called mini.iso
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'd prefer not since there are all sorts of things that would have to be renamed if we went down that road. Just rename them on the client side
<davmor2> cjwatson: I do I just wondered about it is all :)
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1078 ubuntu/ (35 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r168 ubuntu/user-setup-ask: /target -> $ROOT
<cjwatson> ogra: oh, idiot translators. $(RELEASE) -> ${RELEASE}
<cjwatson> ogra: I'll get that fixed using my magic rosetta-admins powers
<ogra> cjwatson, the other thing is more worrying, but i want to finish my test install now to see the bootloader stuff first before filing a bug
<CIA-28> user-setup: cjwatson * r169 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu16
<cjwatson> ogra: I'm not really worried about the partitioning bit since I'm completely rewriting that code anyway
<ogra> well, it didnt unmount anything and presented an empty partitioning window
<ogra> but your call
<cjwatson> I wouldn't mind looking at logs, but chances are it's covered
<ogra> ok
<ogra> :-'( it crashed
<ogra> cjwatson, i see "No bootloader installer found" again
<ogra> lol ... ubiquity has NSLU2 support now ? heh
<ogra> cjwatson, oh, archdetect still returns "armel/unknown" ...
<ogra> indeed that cant work
<NCommander> ogra, odd, base-installer should have been updated to catch that
<NCommander> ogra, what does /proc/cpuinfo say?
<ogra> the usual babbage stuff
<NCommander> Hrm ...
<NCommander> archdetect works against libdebian-installer to determine the subarchitecture
<NCommander> ogra, what version of libdebian-installer is installed?
<ogra> none
<ogra> ah
<ogra> 0.61ubuntu1
<ogra> libdebian-installer4 is the package name
<jtholmes> I would like to talk to someone about bug 349173 i believe the sense of the choice is backwards
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349173 in ubiquity "weak-password dialog should be Yes/No" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349173
<NCommander> ogra, imx51 support landed in 0.61ubuntu2
<ogra> yes, i see that
<NCommander> ogra, there's your problem :-)
<ogra> well, i'll wait
<NCommander> ogra, you could just apt-get install libdebian-installer4 and get the new version :-)
<ogra> if thats in the archive already
<NCommander> ogra, its uploaded
<ogra> mind you, thats tonights build
<NCommander> Fri, 27 Mar 2009 11:54:26 +0000
<ogra> not there yet
<NCommander> huh?
<ogra> already the newest version ...
<NCommander> oh
 * NCommander rescores on ARM
<NCommander> There's your problem :-)
<ogra> yeah, needs building :)
<cjwatson> that was uploaded ages ago. How come it hadn't built yet?
<NCommander> ogra, ok, its bumped in the build queue
<cjwatson> jtholmes: please explain?
<ogra> busy buildd i guess
<NCommander> cjwatson, ARM had a bit of a buildd backlog, if I noticed it hadn't built, I would have rescored it ages ago.
<NCommander> s/had/has/g
<ogra> arent we in archive rebuild as well atm ?
<cjwatson> archive rebuilds happen on separate buildds
<ogra> that might keep them busy
<NCommander> ogra, libdebian-installer should have taken presentant
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> surely?
<NCommander> cjwatson, mass givebacks don't
<cjwatson> sure, but that isn't a full rebuild
<NCommander> cjwatson, and armel been plowing through universe with a builder down.
<NCommander> cjwatson, when you have 600 FAILED/DEPWAIT?
<cjwatson> still not a full rebuild, I'm not denying that it keeps it busy :)
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm just curious when we're going to get the last arm builder back, we're down one, and its showing
<ogra> send your babbage to infinity ;)
<NCommander> ogra, my babbage is going to FSL
<NCommander> I think the magic smoke blew the SD slot, because I can't get it to work reliably
<ogra> oh, why is that ?
<NCommander> ogra, I had the magic smoke escape ;.;
<ogra> ouch
<NCommander> Yeah
<jtholmes> cjwatson, there really isnt a question in the dialog, there are basically two statements and then the Yes No choices  No lets you change the password and Yes takes you to Ready to install dialog
<ogra> i thought that was only the UART
<cjwatson> jtholmes: does it not say "Use weak password?" in the title?
<NCommander> ogra, the UART works oddly enough, but I've yet to successful start a d-i image, and my SD cards seem to be OK
<cjwatson> jtholmes: the sense is not backwards AFAICS, but it could probably do with clearer labelling
<davmor2> jtholmes: you're correct in ubiquity the text does look wrong I've gotten use to the text in d-i which says use weak password
<NCommander> ogra, the board starts, but then promptly fails with filesystem/SD card errors
<jtholmes> cjwatson, the words 'use weak password' do not exist in that dialog
<cjwatson> let me fire up a vm and have a look
<NCommander> libdebian-installer is now building, so it should be in the next publisher run :-)
<NCommander> (assuming it doesn't FTBFS ...)
<jtholmes> cjwatson, ok thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: the text in the dialogue for use weak password reads "You entered a password that consists of less than eight characters, which is considered too weak.  You should choose a stronger password. (no) (yes)
<jtholmes> the action Yes No are correct the Text is a little skewed
<cjwatson> ogra: I mailed ubuntu-translators@ about the translation problem; similar things affect rather more languages than I'd hoped, for a variety of strings
<jtholmes> Yes moves you forward  No lets you change the password
<jtholmes> that behavior is correct
<NCommander> cjwatson, anyway, w.r.t. to your question about archive rebuilds, they hwerer traditionally done on ubuntuwire, but they haven't been done since early intrepid as far as I know
<cjwatson> jtholmes: are you installing Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jtholmes> kubuntu
<cjwatson> NCommander: aside from the way they were traditionally done in dak ...
<cjwatson> jtholmes: it's good to mention that up-front rather than me wasting time with the wrong frontend :(
<jtholmes> in the future will do
<NCommander> cjwatson, ow. Archive rebuilds in dak would be painful unless the Ubuntu dak had some features to help it
<cjwatson> NCommander: infinity appears to cope fine *shrug*
<cjwatson> jtholmes: here's how it looks in Ubuntu: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/weak-password.png
<cjwatson> jtholmes: can you show me a screenshot?
<jtholmes> your paste of ubuntu is what i see in kubuntu
<NCommander> cjwatson, I know on tradition dak, there was a hard assumption that there would ALWAYS be source; I'm not saying its impossible, but it doesn't sound like my idea of fun :-/
<cjwatson> jtholmes: I don't believe that - the frontend is completely different
<jtholmes> but there isnt a question 'do you want to use weak password'
<cjwatson> jtholmes: "Use weak password?" should be in the window title bar
<jtholmes> it is
<cjwatson> right then
<jtholmes> Use weak password is in the title bar
<cjwatson> anyway, the button text should be changed (again)
<cjwatson> d-i handles this sort of thing a bit differently - what we render as the window title in ubiquity is actually placed at the end of the text in d-i, immediately before the buttons
<jtholmes> it would seem to me the dialog text should say 'Do you want to choose a stronger password'  instead of 'You should choosea a stronger password'
<cjwatson> I'd prefer to change the button text
<jtholmes> sure to what
<cjwatson> human interface guidelines generally say that buttons should describe actions, rather than simply being "yes" and "no"
<jtholmes> agreed
<cjwatson> putting "yes" and "no" in here was just a stopgap measure since we're past string freeze, which means that translations are going to be difficult to manage
<cjwatson> but if I'm going to get confused people turning up thinking the sense is wrong, I probably have little choice
<jtholmes> yes i see the problem
<cjwatson> "Continue" is probably fine in place of "Yes", and perhaps "Choose another password" in place of "No"
<jtholmes> that looks good to me or "Continue with weak password'
<jtholmes> whatever
<cjwatson> I would prefer not that on two grounds
<cjwatson> (1) the buttons would end up very wide and I think it would look odd
<cjwatson> (2) it's one more thing that translators would have to do at short notice
<jtholmes> good catch that is why you are in your current position
<cjwatson> hmm, unfortunately "Continue" is translated as roughly "forward" in at least some languages
<cjwatson> well, hmm, "Weiter" could be understood either way I guess
<jtholmes> in any case i will try to test more alpha releases in the future to try and ferret out these things before string freeze
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> but please in future try to keep the questions to a single channel; it's very distracting to find that three windows have lit up regarding a single topic
<jtholmes> will do i was not aware of #ubuntu-installer channel
<cjwatson> and in general bug reports belong on LP
<jtholmes> i did add to to 349173 but was afraid that the late state of the release it would possibly get overlooked
<cjwatson> comments on already-fixed bugs are in general liable to be ignored
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3157 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/commit.d/01unmount_busy):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Add a comment to partman/commit.d/01unmount_busy to explain why this
<CIA-28> ubiquity: script is still here despite similar code in partman-base.
<cjwatson> it's better to file a new bug
<jtholmes> ok i am still learning the ropes
<jtholmes> thanks
<cjwatson> I think you've been infected by the idea that the number of bugs must be kept to a minimum
<jtholmes> yes i am
<cjwatson> what we actually need is for each bug to describe a single, coherent, fixable issue
<jtholmes> i will adhere to that in the future
<cjwatson> it tends to impede development when a bug describes more than one problem
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3158 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Using "Yes" and "No" buttons for the weak-password question turns out to
<CIA-28> ubiquity: be more confusing than I'd hoped. Instead, use "Continue" and "Choose
<CIA-28> ubiquity: another password" (breaking the string freeze, but at least for only one
<CIA-28> ubiquity: string).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3159 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: i18n todo
<davmor2> cjwatson: prog bar is much, much better on netboot :)
<cjwatson> excellent
<NCommander> cjwatson, is there an easy way to respin a bootable ISO with a custom d-i initrd + kernel? I'm testing the new kernel config for lpia with a USB stick, but I'd like to test it with an actual CD to see if it works ...
<cjwatson> mkisofs -r -V 'Ubuntu 9.04 i386' -o jaunty-alternate-i386-hacked.iso -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table new-i386
<cjwatson> NCommander: I have a file full of runes like that, which I copy and paste :)
<cjwatson> NCommander: (for i386, it prefer to run as root)
<cjwatson> s
<NCommander> I assume that will just work for lpia?
<cjwatson> yep, should be the same
<NCommander> Perfect
<NCommander> I just want to make sure my new kernel and RAMdisk work sanely.
<NCommander> cjwatson, wooo, success
<NCommander> cjwatson, (and the new lpia kernel config works for the CD-ROM :-))
<persia> NCommander, Thanks for chasing the kernel bits to test that :)  It's been annoying me for several months now.
<cjwatson> oh good
<NCommander> cjwatson, thats a great one liner, is it documented anywhere?
<cjwatson> I think it's on help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization or some such
<NCommander> cjwatson, once the kernel upload goes through, will d-i need a bump upload (there is no ABI bump, it will just be a normal revision)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> there's stuff in bzr to upload anyway
<NCommander> cjwatson, ah, ok; I just wanted to make sure.
<cjwatson> it's not a problem, we always make sure d-i is up to date for releases
<NCommander> cjwatson, I just find the logic to get stuff into installer-* is a bit of a blackbox
<cjwatson> oh, that's easy, installer-* is only updated by way of debian-installer uploads
<cjwatson> assuming you mean dists/jaunty/main/installer-*
<NCommander> cjwatson, right, I meant the Soyuz logic behind it
<NCommander> cjwatson, I stopped trying to figure out how that worked in dak ages ago :-)
<cjwatson> it's easy, it's well-encapsulated in both dak and soyuz
<NCommander> Fair enough
 * NCommander was referring to the actual code.
<cjwatson> so was I
<cjwatson> it's scripts/debian/byhand-di in dak
<cjwatson> and it's lib/canonical/archivepublisher/debian_installer.py in LP
<NCommander> cjwatson, hrm, I always thought it was a dak function, I didn't realize it lived in a script. The only time I ever looked at BYHAND in dak was when investigating 3.0 source package support, and when I fixed the DM code
 * NCommander didn't know cjwatson knew Soyuz's internals
<cjwatson> reasonably
<cjwatson> it used to be in Python when we put that "auto-byhand" (an oxymoron) code for d-i into Ubuntu originally
<cjwatson> when aj took it for dak upstream, he rewrote it in shell
<cjwatson> I assume he had a reason
<cjwatson> I wrote the guts of the code for both dak and Soyuz, way back when
<cjwatson> I mean, the guts of the d-i handling stuff, not the whole thing :)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3160 ubiquity/.bzrignore: update ignores
<ogra> HOORAY !!!
<ogra> finally ubiquity isnt complaining anymore in apt-setup
<NCommander> wooo, fully successful lpia installation from CD
<NCommander> cjwatson, oh, I didn't see you in the authors file (sorry, stepped away)
<NCommander> cjwatson, I was working at removing some of the more braindead pieces of code (such as removing the hardcoded 'unstable'' lines)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3161 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Suppress unnecessary exception if find_in_os_prober fails.
<superm1> cjwatson, unfortunately still having troubles with grub2 and ubiquity 1.12.1.  i'll try to get an apport bug submitted again
<cjwatson> ok
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3162 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  - Don't bother calling find_in_os_prober for partitions without real
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  devices (e.g. free space).
<cjwatson> argh, I made a change to ubiquity's advanced partitioning page, and now the entire page apart from the heading is blank for no readily explicable reason
<cody-somerville> I hate when that happens
 * cody-somerville isn't being facetious either.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3163 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Fix handling of "yes" response to partman/unmount_active.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r3164 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Make sure mythbuntu installs have users installed into the 'video'
<CIA-28> ubiquity: group. (LP: #351773)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-02
<Blinkiz> Hi. I can't get the new option about encrypting my home dir with ecryptfs to work in latest jaunty iso. I have downloaded todays live-iso and at startup, I put in user-setup/encrypt-home=true. Problem is that no new options have come up under the installation. I followed the guide here: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html . What can be wrong?
<Blinkiz> Found it. Its kind of a bug. Before you have chosen any of the two options, "log in automatically" or "require a password to log in", the third (new) option is not visible. Even when clicking on any of these two visible on, the third one does not appear. But a side rolling bar comes up that allows you to roll down and now the new option is visible. Clearly a bug. Sad that launchpad is down at the moment.. jeje. Letting you guys know in th
<Blinkiz> is channel. My screen size is 1680x1050.
<Blinkiz> Oh, btw, nice feature! Installing it on my girlfriends computer to try it out. Me? No, she has to test it first :P
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r147 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/partman-base.templates init.d/parted): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-28> partman-base: * Rewrite handling of mounted partitions. If the only thing mounted on a
<CIA-28> partman-base:  disk is the installation medium and it uses more or less the whole disk,
<CIA-28> partman-base:  then silently exclude that disk (LP: #347916); if the installation
<CIA-28> partman-base:  medium is mounted but doesn't use the whole disk, issue a warning that
<CIA-28> partman-base:  partitioning may be difficult; if anything else is mounted, offer to
<CIA-28> partman-base:  unmount it.
<ogra> wordy commit :)
<cjwatson> and CIA truncated it too
<cjwatson> superm1: FYI, partman/filter_mounted is going away; I hope you won't actually need it any more, but see the full changelog for partman-base r147
<CIA-28> partman-auto: cjwatson * r283 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-shared.sh):
<CIA-28> partman-auto: Exclude devices containing the installation medium from automatic
<CIA-28> partman-auto: partitioning (LP: #347916). Requires partman-base 129ubuntu5 for this
<CIA-28> partman-auto: change to work properly.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3165 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Display a warning on the advanced partitioning screen if the
<CIA-28> ubiquity: installation medium is mounted but not filling the whole disk, so that
<CIA-28> ubiquity: the disk containing it is still offered for partitioning (LP: #347916).
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r148 ubuntu/debian/po/ (64 files): debconf-updatepo
<ogra> damned .. ubiquity goes to the configure_bootloader step just fine now, but flash-kernel fails (well, isnt installed at all)
<cjwatson> I thought I made it a dependency
<ogra> i thought it calls apt-install
<ogra> (without any evidence indeed, just an assumption)
<cjwatson> ubiquity's supposed to depend on it so that it doesn't have to actually install it
<ogra> ah
<ogra> its not in .manifest
<cjwatson> ogra: what does 'dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU' say on this machine?
 * ogra installs dpkg-dev
<ogra> arm
<cjwatson> grah
<ogra> and i dont see flash-kernel in the deps btw
<cjwatson> can you show me the output of dpkg-architecture without arguments?
<cjwatson> yes yes, it's not in the dependencies because DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU wasn't what I expected
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/142724/
<cjwatson> how confusing. ok, will fix
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i dont know why the "arm" is set here
<ogra> doesnt make much sense
<cjwatson> the CPU is indeed arm
<ogra> well
<cjwatson> so I think it's correct, it was just unexpected
<ogra> its says armel everywhere else
<cjwatson> it's fine as it is
<cjwatson> can we not have a bikeshed about this now?
 * ogra resets the board and retries with flash-kernel installed in advance
 * StevenK resists the urge to comment "No, blue! Ohh, purple!"
<StevenK> Oh, wait.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3166 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: On armel, DEB_HOST_ARCH=armel but DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU=arm. Check
<CIA-28> ubiquity: DEB_HOST_ARCH rather than DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU.
<ogra> technically purple is a shade of blue though
<ogra> just some red in it :)
<StevenK> ogra: It's all bikeshedding :-P
<ogra> heh
<cjwatson> ogra: ^- should fix it, anyway
<ogra> yep
<ogra> hmm, that wont get me flash-kernel-installer indeed ...
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> flash-kernel-installer is built into ubiquity
<ogra> already ?
<cjwatson> ubiquity can't depend on udebs, so it incorporates them instead
<cjwatson> yes
<ogra> ah, good
<ogra> i thought that depends on the dep
<ogra> cjwatson, the two radio buttons not having text on the user credentials page in ubiquity is a known fact i assume ?
<ogra> (the two ones at the bottom)
 * ogra actually scrolled down for the first time on that page
<cjwatson> ogra: I don't think that's known, no
<cjwatson> they should be "Log in automatically" and "Require password", or some such
<ogra> yeah, might be a missing translation though, i'll try an english install later
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, not a translation issue, its missing in english as well
<ogra> aha, changing it makes the text appear
<cjwatson> superm1: could you elaborate on your comment the other day that my ubiquity diff to fix bug 337748 didn't work (presumably, broke bug 290398 again)? I'm trying it out here and it seems to be doing the right thing - it filters language-support-aa out of self.langpacks, for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337748 in ubiquity "[jaunty] ”Incomplete Language Support” message not shown anymore after installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290398 in ubiquity "Incomplete language support even with all languages preseeded" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290398
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3167 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepLocation.glade): Fix spacing on timezone page (LP: #336745).
<ogra> cjwatson, does ubiquity put an apt-install binary (or wrapper) anywhere ?
<ogra> seems flash-kernel-installer calls it, if i run it manually it fails on it
<cjwatson> ogra: yes, in /usr/lib/ubiquity/compat/. But don't try to run bits of ubiquity manually, really, it's a recipe for confusion
<ogra> well, i wanted to see if the script works
<ogra> i avent tested it in context yet
<cjwatson> note that flash-kernel-installer will be running after /var/lib/ubiquity/apt-install-direct has been created
<ogra> commenting out the apt-install bits (i installed the packages manually anyway) and installing flash-kernel in /target works though
<cjwatson> ok, then I'd expect that to be fine
<ogra> but ubiquity itself still fails in configure_bootloader()
<cjwatson> this use of apt-install will effectively be a no-op in ubiquity anyway
<cjwatson> look at logs before messing about doing stuff by hand
<ogra> apt-install doesnt apply to /target, right
<cjwatson> also, use ubiquity --debug and look at the debug log before messing about doing stuff by hnad
<cjwatson> hand
<cjwatson> ogra: wrong
<ogra> well, the debug log only says flash-kernel failed with exit 1
<cjwatson> ogra: the next step is to put set -x in the flash-kernel script
<ogra> which made me look at flash-kernel first and check that it actually can run and there are no typos
<ogra> (we cross checked it ten times, but you never know)
<cjwatson> make sure to echo $? after testing it by hand, to see if it exited 1 despite producing no error messages
<ogra> oh, indeed that i didnt do
<ogra> hmm, shouldnt there be /var/log/installer in my installed system ?
<ogra> ah, crap i guess it died before it copied logs
<cjwatson> correct
<cjwatson> but all the information is in /var/log/syslog in the livefs
<ogra> which is gone after i tested the reboot :)
<lool> cjwatson: Do you whether a Recommends of linux-image-imx51 on flash-kernel is required to have flash-kernel installed on the target system?
<lool> cjwatson: Trying to decide whether 348382 is a blocker or not
<lool> +know
<lool> cjwatson: ogra mentionned that ubiquity would remove flash-kernel at the end of install just like it removes ubiquity and its deps
<cjwatson> ogra: please stop being confused ;-)
<cjwatson> lool: ubiquity ensures that flash-kernel remains installed on the relevant systems
<cjwatson> explicitly
<lool> cjwatson: Ok, so the bug is not a blocker; the dep doesn't prevent installation or anything, it's just nice to have it
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> lool: correct
<cjwatson> ogra: typo in your build-babbage-img script?
<cjwatson>         cp $BUILDDIR/iso/install/vmlinuz $BUILDDIR/vmlinuz
<cjwatson>         cp $BUILDIR/iso/install/initrd.gz $BUILDDIR/initrd.gz
<ogra> cjwatson, no, thats from persia, he wants to builf alternate too from that script
<ogra> cjwatson, look some lines up
<ogra> cjwatson, sorry i'm trying not to be confused ... but its hard sometimes :)
<cjwatson> ogra: that wasn't my point
<cjwatson> ogra: BUILDDIR vs. BUILDIR
<cjwatson> there's a D missing on the second line
<ogra> oh, right
<persia> ogra, It's still a typo (I do that a lot).
<ogra> well, that code isnt used anywhere yet, thats why i missed it
<ogra> ... typo fixed ...
<superm1> cjwatson, re that diff for bug 337748, ubiquity was hung with that diff applied
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337748 in ubiquity "[jaunty] ”Incomplete Language Support” message not shown anymore after installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337748
<superm1> did you test it with a dvd?
<cjwatson> hung? bah
<cjwatson> no, DVD testing is really difficult for me logistically
<cjwatson> I'm behind 800Kbps ADSL
<superm1> ah yuck
<cjwatson> so basically I can't, except when I have absolutely no alternative
<cjwatson> anyway I doubt it's testing on a DVD that's the determining factor here - it'll be testing with your huge locale preseeding thing :)
<superm1> later this year it may become hard for me too when not in the office, my cable co is instituting monthly caps in my area at 5,10, 20, or 40 GB depending on how much I want to pay
<cjwatson> since the added code is O(number of langpacks requested), not O(number of langpacks available)
<superm1> right
<cjwatson> I have a monthly cap of 50GB (though can pay extra for more ad-hoc), but usually it's the bandwidth that's the problem
<cjwatson> basically it means a working day of not being able to use the network effectively to get a DVD
<cjwatson> ok, well if it's poor performance, that gives me somewhere to start
<superm1> i can try in a few hours again with it applied to get you a syslog in debug mode if it'd help
<cjwatson> if you can, although I suspect it'll just have a big time delay in it :)
<superm1> yeah, at least getting the area that it's got the delay will probably be helpful
<cjwatson> hopefully in the added code ;-)
<cjwatson> ah, that's better, decent-sized timezone map again
<cjwatson> ogra: ISWYM, they're blank in English too. Argh
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3168 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Use the full size of the underlying images for the timezone map if the
<CIA-28> ubiquity: screen is big enough.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Just to confirm, debian-cd uses debian-cd task lists generated from germinate output and not the actual task meta-data in the mirror, right?
<cody-somerville> If I remember correctly, you said the only reason we have that information in the repository is to support the net-based installs, right?
<superm1> cjwatson, so reading that partman-base commit you refered to, how does that interact with the existing ubiquity option for filtering disks? does the ubiquity preseed do anything still?
<cjwatson> superm1: I added an explicit comment to the ubiquity source for this
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: right, and to support people running tasksel post-install
<superm1> cjwatson, okay then later when i can retest that patch, i'll pull a new ubiquity and partman-base and see if i can test the interactions
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, and a debian-cd task list is just a file with all the seeded packages and their dependencies expanded, one package per line?
<cjwatson> superm1: the remaining purpose of the ubiquity code is insurance in case somebody mounts a partition during partitioning
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: more or less, it also has architecture #ifdefs (processed through cpp), although you should never actually have to care what the file looks like
<cjwatson> superm1: I wouldn't expect that you'll still need the ubiquity preseed, normally
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, offhand do you know if livecd-rootfs uses the metapackages or taskel?
<ogra> meta
<ogra> look at the code :)
<cody-somerville> ogra, my computer is very bogged at the moment as my panels are running in valgrind
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: it uses the tasks
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: not via tasksel, but via apt-get's foo^ syntax for installing tasks
<cody-somerville> if it were to install ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop, would the result be the same?
 * ogra decides to keep away from answering any other questions today
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: in a stable release, yes; in a development release, ideally but there can be temporary desynchronisation. But we like to have something that runs automatically and makes sure the tasks in the archive work ...
<cody-somerville> Is minimal pulled in via debootstrap or would I have to install ubuntu-minimal as well to ensure parity?
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, so setting flash-kernel-installer "set -ex" i see ubiquity: "in-target flash-kernel" /usr/lib/ubiquity/flash-kernel/flash-kernel-installer: 1: in-target: not found
<ogra> and i see apt-install working fine above ...
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: livecd-rootfs does it just in case, but debootstrap will install minimal
<cjwatson> ogra: ok, I'll look into that
<cjwatson> ubiquity doesn't have in-target right now, but probably needs a compatibility shim for it
<ogra> well, i can as well special case it in flash-kernel-installer
<cjwatson> no, please don't
<ogra> though that would end up in a croot call
<ogra> *chroot
<ogra> which in-target tries to prevent
<ogra> do you want/need a bug  ?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> in-target tries to prevent> WTF? no it doesn't
<cjwatson> in-target is a wrapper around chroot which does some extra stuff like connecting up debconf properly and mounting virtual filesystems
<ogra> yes, it tries to prevent me from making my own chroot calls :)
<cjwatson> I'll look at it later. Dinner now
<ogra> cjwatson, Bug #353941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353941 in ubiquity "ubiquity dies when flash-kernel-installer tries to call "in-target flash-kernel"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353941
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1079 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu31
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r149 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu5
<CIA-28> partman-auto: cjwatson * r284 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 84ubuntu2
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3169 ubiquity/debian/po/ (80 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3170 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Install chroot-setup.sh and in-target from debian-installer-utils
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP: #353941).
<ogra> sigh ... still no success
<cjwatson> superm1: bug 353273: is this a DVD?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353273 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes when trying to preseed grub2 instead of grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353273
<cjwatson> oh, grub-pc Conflicts: grub. Bah.
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah that's a DVD
<superm1> er wait, no that wasn't
<superm1> that was a CD with a network connection plugged in.  dvd's weren't ready yet
<cjwatson> yeah, the DVD broke due to my attempt to fix your previous bug ;-)
<cjwatson> the problem here is that grub and grub-pc conflict
<cjwatson> so I think the best answer is indeed to make ubiquity recommend grub rather than depending on it
<cjwatson> that'll let us remove it temporarily
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3171 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control rules):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Move bootloader dependencies to recommendations, to make it easier to
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cope with grub and grub-pc conflicting (LP: #353273).
<cjwatson> superm1: I've committed a change which ought to fix this, but please accept my apologies if it doesn't - as previously mentioned I have a hard time testing DVDs :-(
<cjwatson> if it breaks again, please reopen that bug and I'll try to look in more detail
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah I understand.
<superm1> if you can upload a ubiquity again with these changes tonight before the next set of rebuilds, I can at least check from a CD
<superm1> to be able sort out the grub-installer bit of it
<cjwatson> aye, planning to
<cjwatson> bug 353090 is worrying me though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353090 in guadalinex "(jaunty) Text hidden on "Who are you?" step" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353090
<ogra> yeah, its ver yweird
<ogra> *very weird
<superm1> compiz redraw problem maybe though?
 * ogra wishes he would have to debug something thats at the start of the install, not at the end 
<ogra> superm1, nope
<ogra> happens on non compiz setups as well
<ogra> either gtk or the way gtk is used i would suspect and it wasnt there before the scrollbar showed up on that page
<ogra> ARGH!
<ogra> mv /target/usr/sbin/flash-kernel /target/tmp/flash-kernel.$$
<ogra> *sigh*
<cjwatson> ogra: mm, it's possible it's a scrollbar thing, though there were several other changes at around the same time
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Currently to extend the Debian Installer you just need to include a udeb. Does ubiquity have the same sort of support?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: it's not as straightforward I'm afraid
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: but I'd prefer to explain it at some time that isn't 11pm local :)
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: there's some explanation in doc/README in ubiquity's source
<cody-somerville> I'll take a look
<cjwatson> I suggest you read the materials available there, and come back if there's anything you don't understand
<cjwatson> d-i/source/ and ubiquity/components/ may also be worth looking at
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3172 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto 84ubuntu2,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: partman-base 129ubuntu5, partman-ext3 56ubuntu1, user-setup
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 1.23ubuntu16.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3173 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.2
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-03
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3174 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Sync with netcfg 1.44: Define IPv6 ::1 address as "localhost" (thanks,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Robb Topolski; LP: #301430).
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r361 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh): Silently skip non-existent devices in /proc/swaps (LP: #290947).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3175 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Silently skip non-existent devices in /proc/swaps (LP: #290947).
<xivulon> steve, in the metalink for the beta there are some entries with preference = 110 (>> bittorrent)
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r108 trunk/ (18 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-28> wubi: * Disabled ISO backup because download resume is not fully supported
<CIA-28> wubi:  at the moment
<CIA-28> wubi: * Isolist.ini now points to the final release URLs
<CIA-28> wubi: * Allow the uninstaller to delete the directory containing itself by
<CIA-28> wubi:  running the python code from a different process/location (LP:
<CIA-28> wubi:  #341605)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I like the new colour scheme on the partitioning section of ubiquity
<cjwatson> thank evand :)
<CIA-28> os-prober: cjwatson * r232 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-28> os-prober: Install Mac OS X probe on i386/amd64 too, although it will be marked as
<CIA-28> os-prober: unsupported in grub-installer as AFAIK it can only be booted directly
<CIA-28> os-prober: from EFI (LP: #353639).
<davmor2> I would do but he seems to be away :(
<CIA-28> os-prober: cjwatson * r233 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog os-probes/mounted/x86/30utility): Detect Acronis Secure Zone (thanks, Alexey Fisher; LP: #354334).
<cjwatson> davmor2: yeah, off this week
<CIA-28> os-prober: cjwatson * r234 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.29ubuntu2
<ogra> cjwatson, ubiquity still inhibits screensaver and dpms, right ?
<cjwatson> should do
<ogra> (or did that change at some point)
<ogra> ok
<ogra> because i see screen blanking on the babbage board ... must be a kernel setting then
<cjwatson> see poke_screensaver in ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py
<cjwatson> it's on a timer, so I suppose the timer could be wrong; ideally we ought to switch to --inhibit
<ogra> i belive you, no need to look, i'll check the kernel config
<cjwatson> screen blanking might not be through the screensaver though?
<ogra> thats what i think
<ogra> i think there is some additional backlight control stuff from freescale
<ogra> grin ... there is a kernel setting called CONFIG_ARCH_MXC_CANONICAL=y
<ogra> aha ... CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MXC=Y and CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MXC_MC13892=y ... MC18392 is the framebuffer driver if i'm not wrong
<cjwatson> superm1: hmm, I tried out that langpack filtering code with 120 language-support-* names, and the filtering is instantaneous here
<cjwatson> superm1: do you think you could try it out with something like this instead of the list comprehension?
<cjwatson> new_to_install = []
<cjwatson> for lp in to_install:
<cjwatson>     syslog.syslog('Testing language pack: %s' % lp)
<cjwatson>     if self.get_cache_pkg(cache, lp) is not None:
<cjwatson>         syslog.syslog('Language pack found')
<cjwatson>         new_to_install.append(lp)
<cjwatson> to_install = new_to_install
<cjwatson> superm1: then we'd get more detailed timestamps
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<davmor2> Hello xivulon
<xivulon> could you please test r108? http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r108.exe
<davmor2> yes was going to
<davmor2> xivulon: this is the one that should allow removal correct?
<xivulon> correct
<davmor2> cool :)
<xivulon> Other than 341605 it might also address: #341607 and #347529
<xivulon> Could you please also re-test 207137?
<xivulon> cjwatson I have a recursive dir deletion code I would like you to review
<xivulon> , that has been in for some time, but because of a bug that code path was only rarely hit
<xivulon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/annotate/head%3A/src/pylauncher/deletedir.c
<xivulon> called by pylauncher.c
<xivulon> It seems ok to me but it would be very annoying if something goes wrong there
<cjwatson> xivulon: would it be possible to call python code instead?
<xivulon> davmor2, would you mind adding comments to the above bugs?
<cjwatson> since there's shutil.rmtree
<davmor2> xivulon: np's
<xivulon> cjwatson, that is the code that actually launches python itself, and python is contained in the dir that has to be deleted, which is something you cannot do in windows
<cjwatson> I don't think I'm qualified to review that function, unfortunately; I don't know the Win32 file handling API at all
<cjwatson> the top-level logic looks fine but there could be all sorts of lurking gotchas in there that I'd never spot
<xivulon> you have far better overall understanding than I do anyway
<cjwatson> is there any possibility that it would need to cope with symlinks?
<xivulon> not in the wubi dir to be deleted, I have no symlinks there
<xivulon> just plain files and dirs
<cjwatson> do you need to handle errors from line 59 before going on to attempt to delete the file?
<cjwatson> if you intend to ignore errors there, it would be better to just not set result and try to delete the file anyway, I'd have thought
<cjwatson> it appears that at the moment if setting attributes fails but deleting the file succeeds, then the function will fail, which seems unnecessary
<cjwatson> I don't know if that is possible
<cjwatson> oh, it looks like you leak memory from file_path every time around the inner loop
<xivulon> In our case all files should have normal attributes anyway, ah good catch
<cjwatson> you need to freestr that each time round
<cjwatson> and probably then remove the freestr outside the loop (line 74)
<cjwatson> also you leak pattern if file_handle == INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE
<cjwatson> I think that's everything I can see
<xivulon> will patch that tonight, please have also a look at pylauncher.c, that is where actually things could be problematic (in terms of wrong delete_dir argument)
<cjwatson> literal strings should have type const char[] not char[]
<cjwatson> (assuming that doesn't cause trouble when passing to other functions, in which case you might need casts)
<cjwatson> do you need to handle errors from delete_directory in main?
<xivulon> I wouldn't think so, there isn't much I can do if that fails, they will just have a dungling temp directory
<cjwatson> I'd use sprintf instead of all of those strcats personally, but that's a style point
<cjwatson> best hope that targetdir is not very long ...
<cjwatson> are you sure you don't want to make cmd bigger, calculated based on MAX_PATH?
<cjwatson> and message should clearly be allocated 14 bytes bigger than cmd :-)
<xivulon> C:\Documents and Settings\arusso\Local Settings\Temp
<cjwatson> personally I'd allocate cmd and message dynamically
<cjwatson> reallocing if necessary around the argument loop
<cjwatson> does CreateProcess not have any way to avoid having to parse the command out of a string?
<xivulon> not that I am aware of, I would love to poass an array of strings
<cjwatson> mm, subprocess.py does similar stuff
<cjwatson> do you need to take care to quote strings in the command line the way it does?
<xivulon> I assume that it would be safer to quote strings
<xivulon> I did that in header.c might have to do that again in pylauncher.c
<xivulon> In fact I think that is pretty much required
<davmor2> xivulon: it got 90's-ified blue block going across the bar rather than the plush green throbber
<xivulon> davmor2, when you test r108, please do so _without_ admin privileges, you should be prompted once by UAC
<xivulon> can you provide me with a screenshot?
<davmor2> xivulon: I'm just running as is from normal user
<xivulon> with no admin rights...
<xivulon> cjwatson: thx, will incorporate your comments tonight/tomorrow
<cjwatson> cool
<xivulon> davmor2, I am going over the remaining UI glitches this w/e please file a bug for the bar
<davmor2> xivulon: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/vistabar.jpg
<xivulon> by the way I bought a macook :)
<xivulon> I think we can have a mubi at some stage, since grub2 efi is coming along quite nicely (thanks to bean123)
<xivulon> macbook
<xivulon> although because of lack of journal support in hfs , I doubt it will be possible to do loopinstallations
<xivulon> on the plus side, osx supports online resizing, so it would be possible to do a bootcamp type of app
<davmor2> cool
<xivulon> davmor2 I know the issue for the vista bar
<davmor2> xivulon: it hasn't whinged about the cd not being there.  But after dinner I'll add wubi to a cd and try that for sure
<superm1> cjwatson, sure.  will do
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> the windows resource declaring that themes have to be used is associated to pylauncher, which in turns runs python.exe, but python.exe does not have that resource
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3176 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Use small print rather than italics in "Who are you?" (LP: #287626).
 * cjwatson establishes some runes for booting a live CD in kvm with an arbitrary screen resolution (or at least something that the relevant X driver supports)
<cjwatson> boot without splash and with break=casper-bottom, then: sed -i '/Modes.*"/s/".*/"800x600"/' /root/usr/bin/dexconf
<cjwatson> and exit 0 to continue booting
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r646 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/timezone_map.py):
<CIA-28> oem-config: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-28> oem-config:  - Use the full size of the underlying images for the timezone map if the
<CIA-28> oem-config:  screen is big enough.
<CIA-28> oem-config: cjwatson * r647 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/step_timezone.glade): Fix spacing on timezone page (LP: #336745).
<davmor2> xivulon: ah good your still around.  I'm just going for a removal now
<davmor2> xivulon: windows app removal gave a error and removed ubuntu from the app list but all the folders are still in place so not quite sure what happened there
<superm1> cjwatson, unfortunately those partman-base changes did hurt us as I'm finally testing the daily today with new ubiquity
<superm1> the partman screen comes up with the warning
<cjwatson> superm1: nngh. --debug output please?
<superm1> simultaneously (on a diff box w/ older ubiquity) I tested that patch again that you proposed a few days ago before adding the debug info from earlier this morning.  it worked this time, so I am going to run it once more to ensure the previous data point is a read herring caused by multiple ubiquity runs w/o a reboot
<cjwatson> that'd be a relief, that's an RC bug :)
<superm1> s/read/red/ that is
<superm1> sure give me a bit, i'm letting that install finish off anyhow to see if grub2 stuff works out with it
<superm1> cjwatson, so the second run with that patch was successful too, so I'd say pull that in and ignore my old data point w/ the multiple ubiquity runs
<cjwatson> superm1: cool, that's good news, thanks
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3177 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Revert r2984 from ubiquity 1.11.5, and instead filter out language packs
<CIA-28> ubiquity: that don't exist in the live filesystem's apt cache; this allows us to
<CIA-28> ubiquity: accurately produce incomplete language support notifications again.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Thanks to Mario Limonciello for testing (LP: #337748).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3178 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: * Mythbuntu frontend:
<CIA-28> ubiquity:  - Don't crash if --no-migration-assistant was used (LP: #354368).
<superm1> cjwatson, bug 354534 is the results of grub2 testing, i'll do one more to file the partman-base change separately however
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/354534/+text)
<cjwatson> thanks
<superm1> thanks for the mythbuntu fix above too
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> /cdrom/scripts/chroot.sh: line 32: /target/var/log/installer/chroot.sh.log: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> superm1: I assume that's from your preseeding? if so heads-up ...
<superm1> cjwatson, it's because it's not really ran in a factory server, but a faked env I believe
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> this is odd, looks like all the progress templates are missing ...
<cjwatson> 14:27 <superm1> cjwatson, unfortunately those partman-base changes did hurt us as I'm finally testing the daily today with new ubiquity
<cjwatson> 14:28 <superm1> the partman screen comes up with the warning
<cjwatson> superm1: but it's a warning at the top of the screen rather than a dialog, right?
<superm1> cjwatson, yes
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm not clear on why that's bad - you genuinely can't create, resize, or delete partitions on that device, surely
<cjwatson> and that seems like something it's appropriate to warn about
<superm1> I still need to keep ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount boolean true otherwise there is a popup warning dialog
<superm1> Oh I was certainly able to make a partition on the device
<superm1> I picked the free space and made an ext3 partition to install to
<cjwatson> but the kernel will not be able to reread the partition table unless /cdrom is unmounted
<cjwatson> from /dev/sda2
<superm1> which is what I've always thought too, but it's worked out fine
<superm1> I never really could identify why it worked
<cjwatson> maybe it works provided that it's at the end
<cjwatson> I really don't want to imply that it's supported, though
<cjwatson> because I'll have to deal with the bugs when it breaks
<robbiew> cjwatson: we're up
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah, i'm fine with a preseed like before to just support this case
<superm1> but i think the warning is good for the general case
<cjwatson> superm1: bet it wouldn't work if you attempted to resize /dev/sda2, for example
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah I think resizing a live filesystem itself is asking for trouble, but just adding new partitions appears to be fine
<superm1> especially since /dev/sda2 was vfat
<cjwatson> can I reject all bugs from your users about breakage? ;-)
<superm1> haha, well I doubt they would get to that point of filing bugs if they got a system broken from this
<cjwatson> although, if it's just in the factory process, then it doesn't seem important to tweak the UI
<cjwatson> I can do something about the continuing need for ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount
<superm1> yeah it's just factory process.  the recovery media imitates factory process as best as possible, but just asks a yes/no do you want to recover question
<cjwatson> and then noninteractive?
<superm1> well we're switching to automatic-ubiquity for 9.04 since vesa appears to finally be a feasible fallback
<superm1> if it'd be useful,  I can post an ISO of recovery media generated from today's daily CD and you can take a look at how things work
<cjwatson> nah, it's OK, ISO downloads pretty slow for me as previously advertised :)
<superm1> ok, i've added bug 354573 to keep track of the partman-base breakage. let me know if you need anything else for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354573 in partman-base "Can no longer perform factory installs due to changes in partman-base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354573
<cjwatson> superm1: ah, looking into the kernel in a bit more detail, it looks as if you can modify partitions precisely if they're after any mounted ones on the disk
<cjwatson> superm1: "can no longer perform factory installs" is not the same as "there's a warning on-screen, but it works anyway"
<cjwatson> which is it? :)
<superm1> haha, well i'll put automated back in there :)
<cjwatson> but it would work with ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount, wouldn't it?
<cjwatson> superm1: BTW, in general I need the syslog too, but I'm assuming that it's the same log as in 354534
<superm1> well I did this w/o grub2, so it's a tad different.  i'll add it
<superm1> so I had ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount in the seed (attached the seed too)
<superm1> warning still comes up with it there.
<superm1> if that's taken out, then there is a ubiquity dialog box that pops up talking about /cdrom being mounted
<cjwatson> the installation_medium_mounted warning should have no effect on automation, so we can take that out of the equation
<cjwatson> I'd like to identify the dialog though
<superm1> installation_medium_mounted is what's showing up on the partitioner page. w/o ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount, ubiquity/partman-failed-unmount is also shown (and the install can't proceed)
<superm1> perhaps, the reason why the automation is bogging out for the partitioner page - the recovery partition does not take up "most of the disk", so that check for it doing so wouldn't pass
<cjwatson> superm1: that check only governs the warning, which shouldn't affect automation
<superm1> oh
<cjwatson> well, it also governs whether the device shows up in partman at all, but in that respect the current behaviour is in your favour
<superm1> cjwatson, oh, i was just reading through changelogs a little, and then saw that partman-auto 84ubuntu2's stood out. "Exclude devices containing the installation medium from automatic partitioning (LP: #347916)".  That sounds like the situation considering we've got a recipe that uses automatic
<superm1> cjwatson, yup, I just tried reverting the diff from 84ubuntu1 to 84ubuntu2 and --automatic works again
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey, for intrepid, in the alternate installer, we have some debconf text that tells the user to record their randomly generated passphrase if they setup an encrypted private
<kirkland> cjwatson: we seem to have lost that page in the alt/server installer for jaunty
<kirkland> cjwatson: could we get that page back?
<cjwatson> superm1: sigh, I wish your requirements weren't so different from everyone else's :-/
<cjwatson> superm1: I think we'll just have to reintroduce partman/filter_mounted
<cjwatson> kirkland: um, you removed that
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll go take a look
<cjwatson> kirkland: was it not obsolete with encrypted-home?
<kirkland> cjwatson: the first half is obsolete
<kirkland> cjwatson: "do you want to pick a password, or generate one"
<kirkland> cjwatson: we always generate one
<kirkland> cjwatson: the next screen though is needed
<kirkland> cjwatson: "your generated password is BLAH, write this down!"
<cjwatson> put a branch up and I'll review it
<cjwatson> aim for minimal string changes (ideally a strict subset of what was there before, if possible), please
<kirkland> cjwatson: k, will do
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think it will be identical
<kirkland> cjwatson: what's the specific package?  usersetup?
<cjwatson> user-setup
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks.
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r150 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted):
<CIA-28> partman-base: Support partman/filter_mounted preseeding again, for some special cases
<CIA-28> partman-base: that know they can get away with modifying partitions after the one
<CIA-28> partman-base: containing the installation medium (LP: #354573).
<cjwatson> superm1: I'm reverting your description back to the original; partman-auto uses information that partman-base writes out, and so simply restoring partman/filter_mounted preseeding is both more generally applicable and more elegant
<cjwatson> well, more or less the original
<CIA-28> partman-base: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 129ubuntu6
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3179 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base 129ubuntu6.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3180 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.3
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-04
<superm1> thank cjwatson.  sorry that we've got to be so difficult. if recovery partitions end up being supported at the distro level at some point, at least the infrastructure will be ready to handle it :P
<superm1> i know there was a (brief) discussion at UDS in MTV about it
<cjwatson> superm1: I think doing it properly would probably involve support in partman for locking all partitions up to a certain point on the disk (now that I understand the kernel logic better)
<cjwatson> or maybe we should make the kernel more flexible ...
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r109 trunk/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> wubi: * Added a separate python launcher process, pyrun, in order to support
<CIA-28> wubi:  XP windows theming, which was a regression from previous commit
<CIA-28> wubi:  (LP: #341065)
<CIA-28> wubi: * Make sure that arguments are properly quoted (thanks Colin Watson!)
<CIA-28> wubi: * Before deleting the temp directory, make sure to move out of there
<CIA-28> wubi:  (LP: #341607)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-05
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r110 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> wubi: * Avoid removing the bcd boot menu multiple times (LP: #354882)
<CIA-28> wubi: * Remove wubildr files from each drive
<CIA-28> wubi: * Check that file extraction from ISO is successful before trying to
<CIA-28> wubi:  parse the file (LP: #351966)
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r111 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> wubi: The path of the original executable is now quoted, but the quotes
<CIA-28> wubi: have to be stripped out within python (LP: #341605)
<CIA-28> wubi: Agostino Russo * r112 trunk/ (77 files in 2 dirs): Updated translations from rosetta
<goodlinuxuser> hi
<goodlinuxuser> how i can chage language ubiquity or add new entry
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: are you the same person I've been corresponding with by e-mail? (Persian?)
<cjwatson> yes, apparently so
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: the things you are trying will not help much. You will get a partially-translated installer and that's all (basically, the strings that are implemented in the ubiquity frontend rather than in the backend code - so for example half the partitioner will be untranslated)
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: and your work will not be available to anyone else
<cjwatson> (well, not the bulk of Ubuntu users anyway)
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: is there a reason you're resisting the suggestion I have made, which is the *only* way to get the installer translated in such a way that the translations are available to Ubuntu users?
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: it's very frustrating for me that I've explained what you need to do but you seem not to want to listen
<goodlinuxuser> yes i am
<goodlinuxuser> cjwatson
<goodlinuxuser> are u there?
<cjwatson> yes
<goodlinuxuser> excusme
<goodlinuxuser> hello again
<goodlinuxuser> i am very sorry
<goodlinuxuser> i was checked my mail and study your cammand
<cjwatson> There are two reasons I'm recommending getting the Persian translations updated upstream. Firstly, it's probably actually the easiest approach for you. Applying a new translation locally yourself is actually really difficult and there's no help available for it because it isn't the usual process. Secondly, we'd love to have enough Persian translations that we can reactivate Persian for everyone!
<goodlinuxuser> we decided created new distro basis on ubuntu
<cjwatson> In theory it's possible to do it locally with msgmerge applied to various files, but if you aren't already an *expert* in the use of the gettext tools, this will be a total waste of your time
<goodlinuxuser> but I love can translation will use in ubuntu
<cjwatson> and even if you are, we'd like to get the translations integrated anyway
<cjwatson> and the process for that is to contribute them upstream
<goodlinuxuser> ok you say correct
<cjwatson> I don't accept major installer translation work in Ubuntu (only the strings that are specific to Ubuntu), because the result of that is that I end up mediating between two different translation teams in sixty languages I don't speak :-)
<cjwatson> which ... doesn't tend to work very well, to put it mildly
<goodlinuxuser> I just a simple linux  user that dont use windows about 2years
<cjwatson> creating a new distribution is one of the hardest things you can do ...
<goodlinuxuser> iI have download ubiquity source file
<cjwatson> downloading ubiquity's source is *not* the place to start
<cjwatson> ubiquity is a frontend over the Debian installer, and so it's necessary to start with the Debian installer
<goodlinuxuser> other my freinds could remaster ubuntu8.04 and add openoffice3,0,1, . . .
<goodlinuxuser> and just need some change to final release
<goodlinuxuser> I can'nt creat a new distro alone . I khow
<cjwatson> adding a single application that's already packaged is easier than adding translations to the installer
<goodlinuxuser> i am only update foss.ir and sometime help them
<cjwatson> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/i18n/ is the place you should start; I'm sorry, I don't know any other way to say this
<goodlinuxuser> I understand your mean
<cjwatson> the thing is that the translation available in Launchpad is hideously incomplete
<cjwatson> I don't think anyone's actually ever touched it in Launchpad - it's just imported from Debian
<goodlinuxuser> but as i heard persian coridor not per mit this an their permit need to confirm
<cjwatson> so just dropping in the translation from Launchpad, even if you could do this, will get you an installer that's only about 40% translated into Persian, and the rest in English
<cjwatson> which almost certainly isn't particularly useful - it usually needs to be a lot better than that
<cjwatson> there's no way around the fact that a translator needs to go in and actually update the translations
<cjwatson> perhaps you can find somebody outside Iran who speaks Persian?
<goodlinuxuser> Yes
<cjwatson> if there's some political problem with translating it from within Iran
<goodlinuxuser> I also spoken persian
<cjwatson> maybe you're the one to update the translation from its current very out-of-date state, then
<goodlinuxuser> I can add persian in lanuagelist of 1"st step of installation and sea فارسی
<goodlinuxuser> Ok
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> work with d-i upstream, please!
<cjwatson> if you hack it up just for yourself, all that work will be wasted
<goodlinuxuser> upstream means source?
<cjwatson> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/i18n/
<cjwatson> "upstream" means the place where the original authors of the installer work
<goodlinuxuser> i dont wanna to use it for me or limited persian
<goodlinuxuser> i love this translation use for all persen that want or need
<goodlinuxuser> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/i18n/
<goodlinuxuser> ?
<cjwatson> right, then the way to do that is to contribute this translation to the Debian installer project, from which it will flow into Ubuntu
<cjwatson> after you've done that, it will be worth translating the messages that are specific to Ubuntu
<cjwatson> which you'll be able to do in Launchpad
<cjwatson> but it only makes sense to do it that way round - if you do it the other way round, a lot of work will be wasted
<goodlinuxuser> Thanks
<goodlinuxuser> help me more
<cjwatson> the d-i translation coordinator is very friendly and can help you out
<goodlinuxuser> i dont low my work will be wasted
<cjwatson> please do read the documentation I pointed you at; it has lots of detail and is mostly aimed at translators who are trying to do the same thing as you for other languages
<goodlinuxuser> yes as I say Persian coordinator (Farsiweb Inc) not freindly!!
<goodlinuxuser> i shold study this doc completely?
<cjwatson> yes, please do
<goodlinuxuser> here Time:1:20AM
<cjwatson> I don't know about farsiweb, but they don't seem to have been involved in debian-installer translation for years
<cjwatson> so I don't think they have much claim
<goodlinuxuser> farsiweb as i know is gimp,openoffice vlc and . . . translator to persian
<goodlinuxuser> and as i heard persian coordinator translator for persian on launchpad
<goodlinuxuser> i should be go to university at morning
<goodlinuxuser> thanks a lot but if you dont be angry i ask agian:
<goodlinuxuser> i can add فارسی to languagelist in 8.10
<goodlinuxuser> i uncomment line include #X Persian in 8.04
<goodlinuxuser> but not see complete translation
<goodlinuxuser> is any way to use fa.po file that found in debian folder that include tranlation of lable of glades
<goodlinuxuser> ?
<goodlinuxuser> readin this doc is better but i have not enough time
<goodlinuxuser> but atlast read it
<cjwatson> there is no (sensible) way to use the fa.po you have
<cjwatson> firstly, it's really difficult to merge into all the right places; secondly, the one you got from Launchpad, or whatever ones you might find in existing packages, are so incomplete as to be unusable anyway
<goodlinuxuser> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/i18n/ch01s04.html
<goodlinuxuser> 1.4.4.  Updating/Adding translations
<goodlinuxuser> Appendix B, Some basic notions about SVN
<goodlinuxuser> i can nt use why?
<goodlinuxuser> After doing so, the public part of that keypair must be put in your account on alioth.debian.org. For this, you need to output the contents of .ssh/id_dsa.pub and paste it in the relevant field of the account management page on alioth.debian.org (https://alioth.debian.org/account), in the section named Shell account informations, by clicking on Edit keys.
<goodlinuxuser> there is no section named Shell account informations
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: see sections 3.9, 3.10, and B.1
<cjwatson> goodlinuxuser: for further help with this, the people listed in Appendix H would be better contacts than I
<cjwatson> I'm a d-i developer but not a translation coordinator
<goodlinuxuser> thanks
<cjwatson> I've mentioned to Christian Perrier that you're likely to be in contact
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-05
<ogra> hrm
 * ogra wonders why the cp437 module doesnt show up in the omap d-i builds
<ogra> the omap kernel surely builds the udebs and a meta exists as well
<ogra> 20081029ubuntu94 seems to also pick up the 2.6.33-500.4 kernel version ...
<ogra> (which has the fat-modules-2.6.33-500-omap-di package according to http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/linux-ti-omap/)
<ogra> argh
 * ogra discovers debian-installer/ubuntu/build/pkg-lists/cdrom/armel/
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1271 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/cdrom/arm/omap.cfg debian/changelog): make sure the fat-modules udeb ends up in omap images
 * persia idly notes that cp437 is only compatible with latin1 locales
<rgreening> ev: ping
<rgreening> ev: bug 484252 was erroneously marked as dup of bug 443330. THe first bug should be dealt with also, as formatting by selecting a partition should only format the partition, not the whole device. Selecting the device should format the whole thing though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484252 in usb-creator "Wrong behaviour on format action" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443330 in usb-creator "USB Creator does not warn or ask user to confirm before formatting disks" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443330
<rgreening> looks like the code deduces the device from the partition and formats the device regardless. I think we may wish to deal with this in a better way, like formatting only the partition selected and marking it bootable
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-06
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1272 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu95
<Vadtec> how do you get the graphical installer for 9.10 into "expert" mode? ive tried expert and priority=low in the boot options, but it doesnt seem to work
<ev> gah, thanks for that fix superm1.
<ara> ev, morning
<ev> good morning ara
<ara> ev, do you happen to remember a bug in ubiquity that prevented people to change the destination of grub from the drop down?
<ev> yes, one second
<ev> bug 539204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539204 in ubiquity "Keyboard input needed to change grub-install device w/Lucid Live install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539204
<ara> ev, thanks, there are a lot of duplicates. I will mark them as dup
<ev> ara: cool, thanks
<ev> if they're using a version of ubiquity newer than 2.2.6, then it's a new bug.
<ev> but I suspect they're all just using old CDs
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4039 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Move the install window color setting code closer to when the window
<CIA-3> ubiquity: is shown, so the colors don't get reset before then.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4040 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix alpha warning being shown all the time with recent changes to
<CIA-3> ubiquity: the KDE frontend.
<ev> shtylman: I've filed bug 556376 per our discussion last week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556376 in ubiquity "KDE frontend hangs on timezone page unless mouse is moved" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556376
<shtylman> ev: k.. I will check that out ... any ideas on the matter?
<shtylman> how does the gtk frontend do the event loop without eating 100% cpu?
<ev> shtylman: it runs a gtk mainloop without doing anything fancy (just calls gtk.main)
<shtylman> so the main loop runs in a separate thread?
<ev> no, see ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:499
<ev> if you're noticing the threads_init call at the top of gtk_ui, that's for webkit
<cjwatson> any sane event loop (and surely Qt's is in this category, I'd be astonished if it weren't) only uses the CPU when an event is actually received
<cjwatson> the alternative is called "busy-waiting" but I wouldn't expect Qt to do that
<cjwatson> if it did, then every process on a KDE system would be sitting there spinning all the time; performance would go through the floor, and power consumption would go through the ceiling
<ara> ev, cjwatson: is anybody having a look to bug 539463?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539463 in ubiquity "console-setup exited 141" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539463
<cjwatson> ara: in future could you file new reports rather than attaching information to existing ones, please?
<cjwatson> the problem with attaching information to existing ones is that often the same symptom is caused by multiple different problems
<ara> cjwatson, sure, will do
<cjwatson> ara: indeed, your problem is definitely different from that of the original report
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> ara: so if you could file a new bug now for your problem, I'd appreciate it
<ara> cjwatson, ok, I'll get back to you
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r515 tzsetup/ (debian/changelog tzsetup):
<CIA-3> tzsetup: Use LC_ALL=C when running sed over the geoip data, otherwise it
<CIA-3> tzsetup: fails on UTF-8 text.
<ev> ^ thanks ara, noticed that from your debug log
<cjwatson> ara: this also means you can use apport to attach all the log files :)
<ara> cjwatson, does ubuntu-bug ubiquity attach the correct logs?
<cjwatson> yes
<ara> cjwatson, bug 556436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556436 in ubiquity "Kubuntu installer crashes when setting up a Spanish keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556436
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r516 tzsetup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu6
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r853 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-3> grub-installer: 'nosplash' doesn't work because it isn't passed through by user-params.
<CIA-3> grub-installer: Use debian-installer/splash=false for this behaviour instead
<CIA-3> grub-installer: (LP: #548954).
<CIA-3> grub-installer: cjwatson * r854 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu11
<ev> (14:15:44) kwwii: just wanted you to know that I am working on the time zone map this afternoon
<ev> (14:15:54) kwwii: so it will be ready tonight or tomorrow morning
<ev> ^ for what it's worth
<rgreening> hey ev
<ev> hi
<rgreening> ev: wrt bug 484252, can we disable format button in UI if a partition is selected and enable if it's not a partition? Or is there something which would preclude this case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484252 in usb-creator "Wrong behaviour on format action" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484252
<ev> rgreening: well, that would horrendously break if they had written just a filesystem to the disk
<ev> rgreening: I'm going to try to get some design team consultation on this
<rgreening> yeah, the "select" a partition/disk and expecting it to be the only thing formatted seems pretty reasonable ot expect in the way the UI works today.. but its not the behaviour we have programmed. so we either need to change the UI or the behaviour.
<ev> which is why I suggested the button label being changed to "wipe disk" which is pretty clear, in my opinion
<ev> as much as possible, I really don't want to expose partitioning to users, especially in a tool with such a simple set of use cases as usb-creator
<persia> ev: Do you see any reason not to process bug #460298 as an SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460298 in usb-creator "Installation failed when path to the ISO contains non-ascii characters" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460298
<ev> persia: indeed, I pulled up the backports wiki page this morning and then got caught up in other things
<rgreening> hey persia
<persia> Cool.  It's currently being discussed in the ubuntu-ja team meeting, and I just wanted to make sure you knew about it (as the nomination hadn't been approved).
<ev> I'd like to shove an entire new version of usb-creator in karmic, given that it's mostly bug fixes
<persia> hey rgreening.
<rgreening> ev: we'd have to revert the UDisks for karmic right?
<ev> yeah, I failed to consider that
<ev> we'd have to create a branch that did s/DeviceKit/UDisks/
<rgreening> ya. that should work...
<rgreening> either that or we simply backport individual fixes/patches based on specific commits
<rgreening> I leave that for you to decide. just let me know if the kde UI needs changes in the process.
<cr3> I have a preseed to install on /dev/sda, the problem is that when there's a card reader the desktop image detects it as /dev/sdb but the alternate image detects it as /dev/sda
<cjwatson> you need to make it deal with it dynamically
<cjwatson> partman/early_command may be helpful
<cr3> cjwatson: if I understand correctly, from the early_command script, I need to preseed the value of partman-auto/disk. if so, what's the command to set a d-i preseed value?
<cjwatson> cr3: debconf-set
<cjwatson> cr3: or maybe better, echo 'd-i ...' | debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> oh, wait, damn, I bet that doesn't work in that context
<cjwatson> sorry, doing three things at once
<cjwatson> . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule; ...; db_set partman-auto/disk ...
<cjwatson> more likely to work
<davmor2> ev: what happened to the web pic on the slides again?
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks, I'm glad I asked :)
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r300 usb-creator/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Change the format button's label to 'Erase Disk' as it wipes the
<CIA-3> usb-creator: entire disk, rather than an individual partition.
<ev> davmor2: eh?
<davmor2> ev: on this mornings iso on wubi install in i386 there is no graphic on the web slide just an image marker
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r301 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference to previous commit.
<ev> davmor2: what distribution?
<davmor2> Ubuntu
<davmor2> 10.04
<ev> not netbook edition or anything crazy like that?
<davmor2> no
<ev> very odd, I definitely didn't notice that with today's CDs
<davmor2> ev: I'll do a side-by-side install after and double check for you
<ev> thanks
<superm1> i noticed the same thing on a une disk yesterday
<ev> weird, it just points at /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<superm1> er does it? <img class="icon" src="/usr/lib/firefox-3.6/icons/mozicon128.png" alt="" />
<ev> ah, I'm looking at trunk
<ev> right, I see why this is failing then :)
<davmor2> :D
<ev> davmor2: bug 554976 covers this as a UI freeze exception
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554976 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "UI freeze exception request: adjusting icons and CSS style" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554976
<superm1> ev, some time a while back we discussed some usability improvements to usb-creator to not be offering the full disk device when using an ISO.  any chance you think you're still going to make lucid with that?
<ev> superm1: indeed, I have our discussion saved as a document, but it's not going to make lucid.  I've disabled the format warning entirely anticipating this would happen.
<superm1> ah too bad :(
<ev> yeah, definitely.  I'll endeavor to get a work item for fixing that in Maverick.
<superm1> ok. one more question on usb-creator then.  are the windows builds actually happening?  in any sort of discoverable way?
<ev> manually
<ev> I have a TODO item for making sure the windows frontend is working, but it's growing cobwebs
<superm1> when you get around to checking it, will the builds get published somewhere easy to find?
<ev> well, they currently go in http://people.canonical.com/~evand/usb-creator/lucid/ - is that not discoverable?
<ev> or do you mean for end users?
<superm1> yeah i mean end users
<davmor2> ev: why does resizing partition not move off 0% until it's completed?
<superm1> i had no idea on that URL myself either and was having a hard time w/ google, i'll bookmark that
<cjwatson> davmor2: because the underlying tool doesn't provide progress feedback
<cjwatson> or at least not in a form that we can easily deal with
<davmor2> cjwatson: would it not be better to just display the text "this might take a while" and remove the bar?
<cjwatson> I'd rather fix it to deal with the resize feedback somehow; but neither answer is actually trivial
<cjwatson> there is *no such thing* in the debconf protocol as an indeterminate progress bar
<cjwatson> so right now it is not actually possible to remove the bar in any sensible way
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/556373  have you guys seen this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 556373 in ubiquity "Ubiquity shows "no partition table changes" warning despite selecting use entire disk" [Undecided,New]
<ev> yes, I changed the title
<ev> haven't gotten to it yet though
<ev> trying to figure out why the kde frontend is having difficulties on the partitioning page
<davmor2> ev: cool
<shtylman> ev: is the partitioning page returning the right result?
<ev> shtylman: can you elaborate on what you mean?  The bug I'm investigating appears to be fallout from r4023
 * shtylman tackes a look
<ev> ah, think I've got it
<shtylman> what was the problem?
<ev> shtylman: missing definitions
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4041 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Define allowed_change_step in the KDE frontend to fix the manual
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partitioner buttons not working (LP: #556180).
<cjwatson> hah, good catch
<cjwatson> sorry about that, I was unwisely assuming some degree of parity ...
<ev> quite okay, I had assumed the same parity which ate up quite a bit of time while I wasn't checking kde_ui.py :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4043 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Do not show the 'ready to install' or alpha warning text in the KDE
<CIA-3> ubiquity: frontend when in oem-config mode (LP: #556577).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4044 ubiquity/ (10 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update timezone images to cover changes to the Russian timezones and
<CIA-3> ubiquity: make further adjustments around UTC+5, UTC+5.5, and UTC+7
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #368060).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4045 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.49ubuntu11.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4046 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.15
<cjwatson> ev: I've sent a message to ~amichai2 regarding his ubiquity branch
<cjwatson> copyright assignment and such
<bipolar> cjwatson: thanks for adding the crypt passphrase to preseeding!
<cjwatson> that's ok
<shtylman> cjwatson: my only concern about lp:~amichai2/ubiquity/fixes is that the progress bar width is unbounded, which means the progress bar might expand/contract with different text ... which looks weird from a ui perspective
<shtylman> other than that.. it seem ok
<shtylman> the ui can be tweaked later if needed
<NCommander> cjwatson: ping, are you planning another d-i upload before B2?
<cr3> not that I'm complaining or anything, but is there any particular reason why the alternate image doesn't log any disk information (as found in media/.disk) anywhere under /var/log/installer?
<cr3> I mean, .disk/info
<cjwatson> NCommander: not currently
<NCommander> cjwatson: alright, then I don't need to rush to fix the Dove netboot files as long as we'll have an upload for RC :-)
<cjwatson> cr3: I thought it was saved in media-info - if it's not it's a bug
<cjwatson> NCommander: certainly will
<NCommander> cjwatson: thanks
<cr3> cjwatson: I just finished an alternate install and this is the content of /var/log/installer: cdebconf/ hardware-summary initial-status.gz lsb-release partman status syslog
<cjwatson> bug on cdrom-detect with that syslog, please?  assign me
<cr3> cjwatson: done, reported bug #556842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556842 in cdrom-detect "[Lucid] Alternate image does not log .disk/info from media into /var/log/installer/media-info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556842
<cr3> I wonder if the problem might be related to:
<cr3> Apr  6 18:31:16 debconf: Adding [CHOICES] -> [cdrom-checker: Verify the cd contents, cdrom-detect: Detect CDROM devices and mount the CD, eject-udeb: ejects CDs from d-i menu, file-preseed: load debconf preseed file, iso-scan: Scan hard drives for an
<cr3> Apr  6 18:31:16 debconf: --> INPUT medium anna/choose_modules
<cr3> Apr  6 18:31:16 debconf: <-- 30 question skipped
 * cr3 tries to figure it out
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> that just means "not bothering you with boring question about which installer modules you want"
<cr3> cjwatson: is there a trick to interrupt the installer at various places to debug stuff from the console?
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, I'm an idiot: this is a network install, so it makes sense that the media info is not being logged. I added a comment to the bug, but should I mark it as invalid?
<cjwatson> cr3: yes, if it's a network install then there's no media info (the mutant netinst-from-CD trick is just treating it as an apt archive)
<cjwatson> cr3: alt-f2 or alt-f3 to get a console
<cr3> cjwatson: right, but to interrupt the installation assuming a preseeded install
<cjwatson> drop the priority
<cjwatson> if you make it medium, it'll stop at each menu entry transition
<cr3> gotcha, thanks
<bladernr> Is there a way to tell the alternate installer to load the restricted drivers (e.g. for the Broadcom B43 wireless card)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-07
<shtylman> ev: I am not able to reproduce bug 556376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556376 in ubiquity "KDE frontend hangs on timezone page unless mouse is moved" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556376
<shtylman> maybe I don't have a steady enough hand :p
<shtylman> I thought you said the problem was during the actual system install?
<ev> shtylman: just use alt-f or enter to navigate :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r267 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (252 files in 5 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4047 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Only show the update link and release notes when a critical update
<CIA-3> ubiquity: is available (LP: #554570).
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r268 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 21
<amichair> hi cjwatson
<cjwatson> oh, hi
<amichair> I didn't realize ubiquity had it's own channel :-)
<cjwatson> well, the installer in general, but yeah
<amichair> isn't ubiquity == installer?
<cjwatson> ubiquity is the desktop CD installer - there's also debian-installer, which it's based on, and which is used on the alternate and server CDs
<amichair> oh, good to know
<amichair> cjwatson: I'm going over the contributions page thing as you suggested
<amichair> never heard of it before (and I did contribute to software-properties, jockey, kubuntu-notification-helper, etc.)
<cjwatson> sometimes people are a bit slack :-/
 * ev coughs, hides
<amichair> cjwatson: btw why is copyright assignment necessary? doesn't gpl give all rights without touching on copyright assignment?
<amichair> all freedoms, that is
<cjwatson> not if you're in the position of trying to enforce the copyrights against infringement
<cjwatson> (unfortunately ...)
<amichair> cjwatson: I'm not sure what that means (patents?), but I sent u the agreement as requested :-)
<cjwatson> thank you!
<amichair> cjwatson: Anything else before we get to the fun stuff?
<cjwatson> if you have to claim copyright infringement in court, in some jurisdictions, you have to have "standing", which can end up meaning going around collecting all the copyright holders before you can start
<cjwatson> IANAL, that's my understanding
<cjwatson> nope, all good ... let's see, there was one comment on your branch last night
<cjwatson> shtylman said "the progress bar width is unbounded, which means the progress bar might expand/contract with different text ... which looks weird from a ui perspective"
<amichair> cjwatson: which progress?
<amichair> the first or the second? btw do u have terminology for the first phase/window vs the second?
<cjwatson> that's all he said, I'm just relaying :-)  shtylman's on US East Coast time, should be up in a few hours
<amichair> oki
<cjwatson> not really, we talk about the "install progress bar" sometimes
<cjwatson> versus the bit where we ask questions. :-)
<amichair> maybe configuration vs installation or something :-)
<cjwatson> or copying, since that's most of the second stage
<amichair> both progress bars take up the full width they're allotted, I haven't seen them shrink nor expand just stay fixed
<amichair> but then I'm not too familiar with Qt layout idiocyncracies
<cjwatson> nor I, so I hope shtylman will expand on his comment
<cjwatson> 21:13 <shtylman> other than that.. it seem ok
<cjwatson> 21:14 <shtylman> the ui can be tweaked later if needed
<amichair> or shrink!
<amichair> (sorry, just woke up - my sense of humour doesn't kick in for a couple more hours)
<cjwatson> so I'm going to go ahead and merge this for now for post-beta-2, it seems like a net plus and nobody emitted any major screams
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r517 tzsetup/ (debian/changelog tzsetup):
<CIA-3> tzsetup: Add a 15 second timeout to the wget of geoip.ubuntu.com
<CIA-3> tzsetup: (LP: #556890).
<cjwatson> it would be great if you could try to keep an eye on new bugs arising from it, but we'll try to let you know if anything seems to regress that's traceable to this branch
<amichair> cjwatson: ok, though I don't mind waiting for shtylman and fixing up some more
<cjwatson> we can always merge again
<amichair> cjwatson: general q, it looks like there's a whole lot of open issues, what ur policy on triaging/testing/fixing?
<cjwatson> if you're planning to stick around, after you've been around for a while, we can give you direct commit access
<cjwatson> fix as much as possible as quickly as possible? :-)
<cjwatson> ubiquity is a bit of a bug magnet because nearly everybody uses it and it has a lot of weird cases
<cjwatson> we've been trying to move to pychecker/pyflakes to avoid the more embarrassing errors, but are not quite at the point where we can run them automatically and enforce passes
<amichair> cjwatson: yesterday I had the unfortunate experience of trying to install a new kubuntu system with a beta1 live cd. Even using all defaults, it crashed before completion. Hence the question about testing policy, if any...
<cjwatson> automatic system testing is fundamentally a bit tricky, although I believe ev had made a start on a test suite
<cjwatson> I would dearly love us to be doing better here, but we aren't right now
<ev> indeed.  I hope to make progress tomorrow and get that landed by the weekend.
<cjwatson> ooh, that close?
<amichair> I'm not even referring to unit/auto testing... a standard install, with all default settings, crashed consistently...
<cjwatson> also, the closer the GTK and the KDE frontend code can be made to be, the less likely we are to have bugs
<amichair> the kubuntu oem doesn't complete either (as of yesterday's daily, I believe)
<cjwatson> amichair: all images are smoke-tested and Kubuntu beta-1 did pass that level of testing - I assume it must have been due to some variation that wasn't picked up in smoke-testing
<amichair> pressing the skip button crashes the gui as well... it's pretty basic stuff
<cjwatson> I was actually in the middle of a Kubuntu OEM run so that I could fix that
<amichair> anyway, lucky for everyone, I try not to complain (well just a little), but to fix :-)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4048 ubiquity/ (5 files in 5 dirs): merge lp:~amichai2/ubiquity/fixes
<CIA-3> tzsetup: evand * r518 tzsetup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu7
<cjwatson> part of the problem has been that KDE frontend maintenance slipped a bit this cycle, and so it got out of sync with GTK in a few places
<amichair> is there a special bot in this channel?
<cjwatson> we need to get more of the KDE frontend components moved into the plugin structure so that it's easier to maintain stuff in one place
<cjwatson> yes, http://cia.vc/, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development#IRC%20notification indeed
<amichair> I see the common backend withe different frontends design, which is pretty sound on its own too
<amichair> (some other utilities really lack it)
<amichair> cjwatson: as for the oem install, I couldn't reproduce riddell's reported error, but instead I got stuck in a loop (installer seems to end, restart, and installer starts anew)
<amichair> btw I'm doing all my testing on a virtualbox for now, if it makes a difference
<cjwatson> I normally use kvm
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4049 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py): Fix backing up to the language page in the KDE frontend.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4050 ubiquity/ (86 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update handling of "Ready to install" etc. templates to account for the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: removal of the separate welcome page.
<amichair> cjwatson: going over the docs... the readme discusses backporting in 6.06/6.10/7.04, perhaps this should be updated with newer releases, or removed altogether?
<ev> heads up: bug 557210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557210 in ubiquity "It is not possible to back up past the automatic partitioning page if advanced partitioning was selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557210
<cjwatson> amichair: maybe, not a high priority though :-)
<amichair> cjwatson: nope :-)
<amichair> I just call'em as I see'em :-)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4051 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Hide install_process_label ("installation process") and
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  breadcrumb_install ("Install") when running as oem-config; providing
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  alternative strings would break string freeze, and the UI should look
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  OK without them (LP: #540929).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4052 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4053 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Bring back the debconf translation for password_extra_label. The
<CIA-3> ubiquity: KDE frontend still uses it (LP: #557192).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4054 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix a small typo that was preventing the duration string on the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: language page from being translated (LP: #551633).
<ara> cjwatson, new logs attached to bug 556555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556555 in ubiquity "oem-config loops indefinitely in Kubuntu OEM installations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556555
<shtylman> amichair cjwatson: I was referring to the progress bar at the top of the window when going through the steps. It's width is now unbounded and I wasn't sure what that would mean when you started setting and changing the progress text
<shtylman> its possible that it will just pick the first width it starts with, but I think that the width needs to be smaller... otherwise the progress bar is too wide which looks weird imho
<shtylman> thats all I was referring to
<amichair> shtylman: hi there
<shtylman> amichair: howdy... thanks for fixing those bugs :)
<amichair> shtylman: same to u (times 100?)
<shtylman> heh
<ev> mpt: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/timezone-map-10.04.png
<amichair> shtylman: 'when going through the steps' is the preparation stage or installation stage?
<amichair> or shall we call them "first" and "second" progress bars
<amichair> or in other words, can u explain the potential bug scenario?
<shtylman> amichair: the progress bar at the top of the preparation stage
<shtylman> the one that comes and goes
<shtylman> I noticided that its width was changed? correct?
<shtylman> and was just wondering how not having a fixed width set would affect its size when the progress text is changed
<shtylman> from a gui perspective... it would be nice if the width was always the same (aka fixed width)
<amichair> shtylman: yes, it was a bit under half of the window width, and some of the text didn't fit it, so I made it full window length (like the second progress bar)
<amichair> shtylman: did u see it not in full width? to my understanding, it exapnds to occupy all available space (which is entire width minus skip button when it is shown)
<amichair> in my testing at least, the width remained fixed
<shtylman> amichair: full width minus the "installation process" text?
<amichair> shtylman: there's installation process text, then a small spacer, then progressbar, then optionally skip button
<shtylman> my main concern is that the progress bar is too big and distracting in that case... maybe not tho
<shtylman> thats why I limited the size last time... I didn't want it to distract the user too much
<shtylman> imho some of the progress text could be made shorter maybe? cause often it may go away before you can even read lots of text
<shtylman> but this is something that can be explored later too see what balance of size can be achieved
<amichair> ok
<amichair> I don't think distracting is a problem, since it's there for the user to look at
<shtylman> gotcha
<amichair> and I think it's a bit more consistent with the later progress bar 'feel'
<amichair> as a matter of fact, i would be nice if the installation phase was not a separate window but the last page in the same preparation window (and without a few seconds of no window in between)
<amichair> but that's probably a much bigger change
<shtylman> amichair: I have toyed with that idea and the real problem there is informing the user that they are in a live environment and can minimize at an time
<shtylman> amichair: I might give that idea a try this weekend
<shtylman> it could look quite nice imho
<amichair> then they can share the window, progressbar, look-and-feel - I think it's a much smoother experience
<shtylman> right
<amichair> perhaps it's possible to pop a little bubble near the minimize button saying as much, when the last installation phase is started?
<shtylman> amichair: indeed... that may be possible
<shtylman> another idea is to ignore that "problem"
<shtylman> the user might eventually mouse over that icon
<shtylman> and minimize anyway
<amichair> I don't remember, does it have a tooltip?
<shtylman> iirc the first slideshow page says something about being able to use the live cd?
<shtylman> amichair: yea... it should
<amichair> then it's less of a problem, indeed.
<amichair> a baloon might still be nice though, showing off the 'I'm a live cd' thing explicitly :-)
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> yea... I think I like some of these ideas.... deff worth a try
<amichair> but I want to close issues here, not add extra work :-)
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> well... from what you have on the branch... it looks fine
<ev> install phase in same window> we'll be discussing that at UDS.
<amichair> the only thing gui-wise I found disturbing (as a user) is that the window disappears for a few seconds before the other progress window shows up, so streamlining that would be great, all else remaining the same
<amichair> ev: yeah, exactly that
<amichair> I'm +1 for that, fwiw :-)
<ev> indeed, that's a long standing criticism that we'll be fixing in Maverick
<shtylman> ev: cool
<amichair> but more importantly, how do we get ubiquity to stop crashing?
<shtylman> amichair: we want it to stop crashing?
<ev> with lots of unit tests
<amichair> shtylman: I'm all for random crashes, it's the consistent ones that I dislike :-P
<shtylman> ahh
<amichair> or the user-initiated ones, like pressing the 'skip' button
<amichair> hehe... I got a real quick fix:
<amichair> change the label to 'Crash' instead!
<cjwatson> is there a traceback from the skip button crash?
<cjwatson> or a bug?
<amichair> usability at it's best :-)
<amichair> I may have been looking in the wrong places, but I think it's a bug. there's an apt cancellation exception that's caught, properly logged, and sometime shortly after the gui disappears while the installation continues
<amichair> (I was surprised to see a few minutes later the 'restart now' message box appearing)
<cjwatson> any crash is of course a bug.  I meant a filed one, with logs :)
<amichair> cjwatson: oh, I thought u meant crash with trace as opposed to hiding the window while still working
<cjwatson> well, there's usually some kind of log from things going wrong like that, somewhere
<cjwatson> it might not manifest as a crash dialog
<amichair> maybe bug #127871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 127871 in ubiquity "Installer crashes when clicking on skip when downloading languages pack" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127871
<amichair> though it's pretty old
<amichair> or bug #530543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530543 in ubiquity "install crashed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530543
<cjwatson> well, I mean something current, usually resurrecting old crash bugs isn't too useful
<amichair> It's trivial to reproduce, just didn't want to upen multiple duplicate bugs. Will do it gladly if u like.
<cjwatson> dups are fine, the thing that sucks is people piling in on existing bugs with multiple problems :-/
<amichair> ok, which logs will be useful?
<cjwatson> use 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'
<amichair> cjwatson: I run that right after the crash?
<ev> yes
<cjwatson> yes, after exiting the installer so that it flushes its logs
<amichair> ev: Thanks
<amichair> cjwatson: how do I exit the installer? wait till it gives the reboot message?
<cjwatson> yeah, then say continue
<amichair> ok, gotta run out for a bit, bbl
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey there, is there any hope for 531883 before release do you think
<dmarkey> i.e. Include Xen Modules in 64bit install initrd
<cjwatson> dmarkey: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-April/009770.html
<cjwatson> I'll mark that bug as a dup
<dmarkey> any chance of xenfs aswell? :)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: "also" comments like that have a very poor chance of being seen.  You should file a separate bug.  Also :-), you know that this stuff is done by the kernel team, not by us, right?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel
<dmarkey> ohh
<cjwatson> BTW, is anyone going to care if this stuff is 64-bit only?
<dmarkey> well, 32bit needs to be PAE, which is a seperate bug
<cjwatson> I'm asking whether that's something we need to do
<cjwatson> we won't make the default 32-bit installer kernel PAE, but if it's needed we can build a separate image
<cjwatson> I only want to do that if it's actually needed, though
<dmarkey> yes please
<cjwatson> it will get used, then?
<dmarkey> it will, but i've only tested the 64bit installer
<dmarkey> would you be able to roll me an image that i can test?
<dmarkey> or point me where i could
<cjwatson> not today, and there's presumably no point until the kernel change I linked to lands
<dmarkey> hmm.. sorry for ingorance, but when will that be
<cjwatson> I don't know; ask #ubuntu-kernel?
<cjwatson> after beta-2
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4055 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix backing up past partitioning when manual partitioning was
<CIA-3> ubiquity: selected (LP: #557210).
<dmarkey> cool
<dmarkey> home time
<dmarkey> talk later thanks
<cjwatson> oh, hm, will need to get them to produce generic-pae udebs as well
<cjwatson> blah.  will do that on the train tomorrow
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4056 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): Add missing return and KDE code to previous commit.
<cjwatson> anyway, the amd64 side of things should I think happen largely automatically at this point, aside from xenfs
<dmarkey> so we have 2 options there, include the module, or find out why its not detecting the console without it
<amichair> cjwatson: opened bug #557434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557434 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu Lucid] GUI disappears when "Skip" is pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557434
<amichair> Is there a list of bugs that need to be squashed before Lucid release?
<amichair> shtylman: any other kde frontend bugs I can help with?
<rgreening> ev: ping
<shtylman> amichair: ev said the frontend hangs on timezone page when you don't move the mouse (bug 556376), if you can reproduce that or look into it that would be good... I will be trying to deal with it as well later today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556376 in ubiquity "KDE frontend hangs on timezone page unless mouse is moved" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556376
<amichair> shtylman: ok, I'll try
<shtylman> amichair: thanks
<rgreening> ev: usb-creator seems to mount the partitions from my usb stick automatically. I guess this is ok, however, and interesting side effect is that if I now close usb-creator-kde without making the startup disk, it leaves the partitions mounted. This is problematic for current KDE as KDE's Solid back-end is still using HAL, and Solid/HAL cannot umount any device mounted by UDisks. This leaves the device hanging for the user. Thoughts?
<rgreening> ev: I can probably commit a fix for the kde frontend to unmount when Exit or Close button is clicked...
<amichair> shtylman: just got a crash instead :-(
<shtylman> amichair: heh
<shtylman> thats good too :)
<amichair> bug #557487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557487 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu Lucid] Crash when pressing Forward/Back on timezone page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557487
<amichair> shtylman: can't recreate the former, but can the latter, consistently - just press back on timezone page.
<shtylman> k
<amichair> shtylman: I think this bug is related to your recent change in ubi_language, although the code looks protected
<amichair> shtylman: so might it be a race condition or something like that?
<shtylman> amichair: k... I can take a closer look tonight
<amichair> shtylman: actually, I think it might have just been fixed in trunk. Any good trick for testing trunk on a livecd?
<shtylman> amichair: haha yea... I do actually
<shtylman> it depends on which parts you want to test.. but what I do is generally:
<shtylman> branch the code onto my main development machine
<shtylman> build the debs from that code
<shtylman> that makes sure that components that are not python get updated
<shtylman> those debs can be installed into the live cd environment
<shtylman> for the python bits, I mount my main box in the livecd environment
<shtylman> through sshfs or nfs
<shtylman> then I have a script which symlinks the python files to their place in /usr/lib/ubiquity ...etc
<amichair> I think I can get away with just python for now :-)
<shtylman> this allows me to edit the python files on my main machine, and then just run the installer in a virtual machine
<shtylman> with the python updates being instant
<amichair> you link all the files by name? is there a shortcut to do them all at once?
<shtylman> amichair: I hope that made sense
<shtylman> amichair: I have a script which can link and unlink
<amichair> shtylman: yeah, it's sortof what I had in mind
<shtylman> unfortunately I don't have ssh on my box at home (im at work) ... so I can't get to the script
<amichair> sometimes I mount and then copy, change and test etc. and then copy back the final version
<shtylman> yea... I never copy... cause then I risk loosing changes
<shtylman> this way I can just mount once, link and work
<shtylman> and I just have a script that does the mounting and one that does the initial link
<amichair> guess I'm not entirely in the linkin' linux state of mind yet
<amichair> but getting there...
<amichair> but the mounting u have to do manually no? how do u get the script into the live session?
<shtylman> copy it manually
<shtylman> obviously something has to be done manually :)
<amichair> ok, I'll play around with it some more :-)
<shtylman> k
<amichair> shtylman: Thanks!
<shtylman> no prob... I will post my link script when I can get to it
<dmarkey> root=(/dev/sda,1) is that valid in grub.cfg?
<dmarkey> seemingly not, cjwatson have to talk to you in the moring :)
<cjwatson> more or less valid, yes
<cjwatson> it's not really relevant since set root is generally superseded by the uuid search right after it
<amichair> shtylman: the second bug (crash when pressing back in tz page) was indeed just fixed intrunk. The skip remains. If there's anything u need help with, don't hesitate to ask... (though I might need a tad of guidance)
<shtylman> amichair: cool... will do
<shtylman> amichair: is the bug where the installer hangs still there?
<amichair> shtylman: the one when the mouse doesn't move?
<dmarkey> cjwatson: you sure it doesnt have to be a numberic, i.e. (0,1)
<amichair> shtylman: couldn't recreate it, tried several times, also in other languages (as riddell's remark said), etc - but nada
<dmarkey> numeric*
<shtylman> amichair: k thanks for trying
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r179 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Avoid error due to null cd_path (LP: #552357)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-08
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r180 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/application.py): Fixed CD menu reboot (LP: #543032)
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r181 trunk/ (data/grub.install.cfg debian/changelog): Safe graphic mode boot option was disabled (LP: #550539)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: sure, it would need to be (hd0,1) or whatever in order to actually work, and it's probably worth fixing it up, but it really doesn't actually mattere
<cjwatson> *matter
<kusum> can anyone here expalin me the preseed file
<dmarkey> cjwatson: when instaling an ordinary ubuntu, it's (hd0,1), when installing paravirtualised under xen, its /dev/xvda. which unfortunately crashes pygrub
<dmarkey> im pretty sure it was (hd0,1) in 9.10 under xen
<dmarkey> what ever script populates that is trying to make the mapping from /dev/xvda to the disk number out of the bios, the paravirtualised xen doesnt have a bios
<dmarkey> so i assume it falls back to xvda
<ogra> cjwatson, i'm a bit lost with the OAMP images and could need some advice, the design is supposed to be as follows: install runs from SD (OAMP uboot cant boot from USB) targeting a USB disk but using SD for /boot, since the SD is mounted i cant format it but only replace uImage/uInitrd during install, but i need UUID->/boot for it in fstab after first boot
<ogra> *OMAP
<ogra> is there (hopefully not to intrusive) way to achieve that in ubiquity/d-i ?
<ogra> i could use flash-kernel-installer for mangling fstab and putting the files in place but that feels very very ugly
<cjwatson> the usual way to do that kind of thing is to have a partman fstab.d component that spits out the right line as appropriate
<ogra> hmm, i couls use partman-uboot for that i suppose
<ogra> *could
<ogra> that still leaves the prob that the Sd cant be mounted on /boot at install time though
<ogra> oh, wait, i could bind mount/umount it while flash-kernel-installer runs
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey, do you have a quick sec to talk about this root=(/dev/xvda,0) issue i've come across?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: it's a consequence of not having device.map any more
<cjwatson> it's not xen-specific or anything - it also shouldn't be harmful in any way
<dmarkey> i tried to install 10.04 on a normal machine, and root=(hd0,0)
<cjwatson> I do want to clean it up for 10.04 somehow, but essentially so that people stop asking about it rather than anything else :)
<cjwatson> set root= is almost entirely irrelevant nowadays.  the UUID search command immediately afterwards is what normally *actually* finds the root partition
<cjwatson> set root= is basically just insurance fallback
<dmarkey> hmm, you see, xen uses pygrub, which relies on root= to be the proper notation
<cjwatson> (and yes, the current situation means that that insurance fallback won't work properly, but there are lots of situations where it would go wrong anyway)
<cjwatson> pygrub is grub legacy only, is it not?
<dmarkey> no, grub2 aswell
<cjwatson> oh, that's news to me
<dmarkey> very new patches
<cjwatson> they haven't been mentioned on grub-devel@
<dmarkey> but they are in xen 4.0, which was released yesturday
<cjwatson> anyway, I'll see if I can fix this up
<dmarkey> that would be *great*
<cjwatson> have been trying to get rid of device.map in general, and this is one of the bits of fallout
<dmarkey> i see
<dmarkey> having said that pygrub grub2 support is very limited, just enough to boot the system.
<dmarkey> also, i'm ready to test that PAE image/initrd when you get the chance to build it
<cjwatson> I can't do anything
<cjwatson> I asked #ubuntu-kernel to apply an appropriate patch to build the udebs
<cjwatson> but until that's applied, there's no point asking me I'm afraid
<dmarkey> oh i see
<dmarkey> sorry bout that
<cjwatson> that's ok
<ev> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410986/
<cjwatson> ev: out of sheer paranoia I'd put a DebconfError guard around the db.get as well, and maybe ret > 0 rather than != to match the code below (or change the code below?)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: ok, (/dev/xvda,*) thing should be fixed shortly
<dmarkey> cjwatson: good stuff, may i ask what logic you are using for that
<cjwatson> probe all devices explicitly in 'grub-probe --target=drive' if /boot/grub/device.map is missing
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/lucid/grub2/lucid/revision/1963
<dmarkey> cool. will this be in the daily snapshot so i can test it?
<cjwatson> dunno when I'll upload it exactly
<cjwatson> sometime after beta-2
<dmarkey> ok i'll wait
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4057 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog debian/ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Let the user know why we're starting a desktop session or rebooting
<CIA-3> ubiquity: when ubiquity in only mode crashes. If in automatic mode, the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: default is to reboot. Preseed ubiquity/reboot_on_failure to false
<CIA-3> ubiquity: to start a desktop session instead.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4058 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP freeze exception request bug for previous commit.
<dmarkey> Kevin`: welcome
<Kevin`> :/
<Kevin`> my cable died for a while, no sync at all
<dmarkey> how much of this stuff is backported to the debian installer
<Kevin`> I assume that wasn't a question to me
<dmarkey> anyone really
<Kevin`> if you mean xen, they have/had a dedicated installer for it. i'm not sure if now, with proper pvops support, they have integrated the two. i'm kinda stuck on lenny
<dmarkey> if we have ubuntu xen/domu support, it should be easy to get debian/domu xen support
<rgreening_> ev: ping
<ev> rgreening_: pong
<rgreening_> how are ya?
<rgreening_> ev: usb-creator seems to mount the partitions from my usb stick automatically. I guess this is ok, however, and interesting side effect is that if I now close usb-creator-kde without making the startup disk, it leaves the partitions mounted. This is problematic for current KDE as KDE's Solid back-end is still using HAL, and Solid/HAL cannot umount any device mounted by UDisks. This leaves the device hanging for the user. Thoughts?
<ev> HAL is dead upstream.
<ev> completely
<ev> I'd say this is a bug in Solid more than anything else
<ev> usb-creator leaves partitions mounted purposefully.  I don't want to get into the corner cases of is this a partition we mounted or was it already, is the user still using the partition, and so on.
<ev> oh, missed the start of that -- I'm good, thanks!  How are you?
<rgreening_> ev: I agree, however, Solid does not have a proper way to deal with UDisks atm
<rgreening_> Im good. Going to UDS :)
<ev> woohoo!
<rgreening_> hehe
 * ev shrugs
<ev> so we definitely couldn't do anything about it for lucid - we're in hard freeze here, and I would hope that the Solid folks get their act together in the next six months.
<rgreening_> ev: yeah. true enuff. Im hoping they get the backend updated.
<rgreening_> ev: got any specific plans for maverick for the stuff you are working on? Anything I'd be interested in :)
<ev> rgreening_: so we *may* have a summer of code student working on some usb-creator stuff.
<rgreening_> cool. for mac? win? something else?
<ev> <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas#usb-creator Improvements>
 * rgreening_ reads
<ev> in ubiquity-land we'll be doing a redesign
<ev> we may also have a summer of code student to do wubi migration
<rgreening_> cool
<rgreening_> ev: we need to make sure that if the gtk frontend changes or any backend changes which could affect the kde frontend are taken into consideration for the GSOC project.
<rgreening_> sounds good otherwise :P
<ev> yarp
 * rgreening_ wishes I had time ot get the server piece done this cycle... stupid $work
<ev> entirely understandable
<rgreening_> work wouldn't be a problem if I had been hired for the foundations team  ;)
<rgreening_> ha
<ev> heh, indeed
 * rgreening_ is still interested in a job with canonical though
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4059 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog oem-config.templates):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Make oem-config/install-language-support false by default. OEMs
<CIA-3> ubiquity: should only be turning this on if they've provided all the possible
<CIA-3> ubiquity: langpacks in oem-config/repository or can guarantee an Internet
<CIA-3> ubiquity: connection (LP: #539710).
<ev> they're always hiring :)
<rgreening_> yup
<rgreening_> just not in the right area .. foundations would have been awesome... and Im not into ARM as such...
<kusum> Could somebody explain me the lines in preseed.cfg file please
<cjwatson> kusum: not in such general terms
<cjwatson> kusum: you need to ask specific questions
<dmarkey> kusum: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=site:ubuntu.com+ubuntu+preseed&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<kusum> cjwatson: dmarkey : How is the wubildr.mbr handled when we select ubuntu on the grub
<cjwatson> wubildr.mbr is a grub image that's configured to load the appropriate disk image using grub's loopback module, and then chain through to the grub.cfg in that image
<cjwatson> see data/wubildr.cfg in wubi
<shtylman> ev: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/digital-economy-bill-passes-in-the-uk.ars < --- looks like you guys have it worse than us
<ev> shtylman: not at all
<shtylman> heh
<ev> there's a lot of shouting going on over something that's not all that bad
<shtylman> sounds pretty bad from the article
<ev> the big thing that everyone is complaining about is that if you get caught breaking copyright three times, they can disconnect you from the internet
<shtylman> sounds like the matrix :)
<shtylman> if you die online... do you die in real life?
<ev> that's already the case in the states, only they can do it on the first occurrence
<shtylman> :(
<ev> Keybuk pointed out something interesting though
<ev> from his reading of the bill, he gathered that you could have someone disconnected from the internet if they violated the GPL
<shtylman> oh... man...
<shtylman> that would be epic
<ev> hahahaha
<superm1> ev, re r4057, would it be possible to call the fail late command before rebooting if it were preseeded to provide consistency with what happens if the failure occurs later?
<ev> absolutely
<superm1> (of ubiquity that is)
<ev> sorry for the oversight there
<superm1> great thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4060 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Call ubiquity/failure_command if we crash in only ubiquity mode.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4061 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Re-fetch translations before calling plugin_translate (LP: #552673).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552673 in ubiquity "Inactive labels on user setup page appear untranslated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552673
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3922 ubiquity.testing/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Clean up tests/run, only recgenerate templates if modified.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Provide testPluginsLoadProperly and testReturnToPartitioning tests.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-09
<joshk> how does one set OVERRIDE_ALLOW_PRESEEDING?
<joshk> can you just pass it on the kernel command line? will it get picked up?
<joshk> never mind, it works on the kernel command-line
<ogra> cjwatson, ev, partman and migration assistant both die on omap ubiquity http://pastebin.com/Q5qUwvB9 any ideas ?
<cjwatson> Bus error?  Goodness knows
<ogra> i was wondering about /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ogra> thats something i can ignore ?
<cjwatson> irrelevant
<ogra> (it seems to try to access it before partman even started
<ogra> ok
<cjwatson> it's just stuff run on ubiquity exit that only works if the system actually managed to get installed
<ogra> note that i only have 256M and use 50% compcache
<ogra> but i dont see any OOM in dmesg or anywhere so i think it should be fine even with that value
<cjwatson> probably irrelevant too.  bus error suggests a bug in some C program, or even miscompilation
<ogra> gah
<cjwatson> why would you suspect OOM?  Bus error doesn't mean that
<ogra> because i get OOM if i run with the default of 25% compcache
<cjwatson> it's a bad memory access of some kind
<cjwatson> so first step is to find out what program is being killed with that signal
<ogra> getting only ~300M
<cjwatson> strace may help
<cjwatson> follow the evidence, don't guess wildly :)
 * ogra tries to ... i'm a bit desparate since even the kernel isnt 100% yet 
<ogra> so it can be anything really
<cjwatson> SIGBUS could certainly easily be a kernel bug
<ogra> [ 1094.317077] Unhandled fault: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1018) at 0x401f9000
<ogra> [ 1094.317169] Process 5295(parted_server) has RLIMIT_CORE set to 0
<ogra> [ 1094.317169] Aborting core
<ogra> dmesg^^^
<ogra> setting RTLIMIT_CORE to 0 is desired ?
<cjwatson> ok, so then try attaching gdb to it before it SIGBUSses, and find out where it falls over
<cjwatson> RLIMIT_CORE is 0 by default
<ogra> seems the fix for bug 498525 is missing in the omap kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498525 in linux "[lucid] breaks apport: core dumps get aborted even if core_pattern is a pipe" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498525
<ogra> (omap is .33)
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r312 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Don't offer resize_use_free on armel (LP: #550963).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550963 in partman-auto "On armel platforms, side-by-side installation should not be a standard option due to lack of user interface at boot." [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550963
<ev> talking to dbus through fakeroot is proving to be quite the pain
<ev> (KDE explodes if it can't talk to the session bus)
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r313 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu5
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3923 testing/tests/ (run run-frontend):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Build osextras if necessary.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Set SUDO_UID and SUDO_GID.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Add a note on why the KDE and noninteractive tests are disabled.
<cjwatson> ogra: are you going to implement these new omap installer bugs you filed?  I know I'm not going to have time
<ogra> cjwatson, for flash-kernel ? sure
<ogra> thats why i assigned them to me
<ogra> i just want to give slangasek something
<ogra> since they are new features
<cjwatson> partman-uboot
<cjwatson> bug 559301 is unassigned at the moment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559301 in partman-uboot "partman-uboot needs to handle omap installs" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559301
<ogra> NCommander was offering help here
<ogra> and he created the package
<cjwatson> I'll assign it to your team, and you can take it from there
<ogra> so i assume we're fine here, i just dont want to assign it to hijm right now since i dont want to distract him from OO.o fixing
<ogra> cjwatson, ubuntu-armel please
<cjwatson> oh
 * cjwatson quickly changes it
<ogra> we try to keep canonical out of the bugs :)
<cjwatson> well, I don't see why that's necessary, but OK
<ogra> in case an enthusiastic community dev comes and wants to help :)
<ogra> cjwatson, i guess persia could explain that to you :)
<persia> If nothing else, the team has had significant historical involvement from InDT
<dmarkey> cjwatson: did you make any block alignment improvments in 10.04?
<cjwatson> in the partitioner, you mean?
<dmarkey> yep
<cjwatson> yes, significant
<cjwatson> we try to apply optimal alignment by default now
<dmarkey> great, did anyone do any benchmarks?
<dmarkey> under kvm etc
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> correctness first :)
<cjwatson> anyway, I wouldn't expect kvm to show much of a difference
<cjwatson> the differences would be on real disks that care about alignment
<dmarkey> great, i see
<dmarkey> hmm.. i see the installer makes /boot xvda1 under xen, but sda5 normally(when using lvm)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4062 ubiquity/ (157 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4063 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto 89ubuntu5,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu7.
<cjwatson> ev: that tzsetup change - how were you going to handle the fact that busybox's wget doesn't have --timeout?  I commented on this in bug 519756, which is the same bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519756 in tzsetup "default geoip wget timeout is very long" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519756
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4064 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.16
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r202 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Ignore free space smaller than the grain size of the partition creation
<CIA-3> partman-base: constraint, rather than only free space smaller than a cylinder.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-10
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1275 ubuntu/build/pkg-lists/cdrom/arm/omap.cfg: on OMAP the HID stack was decided to not be built in so we need input-modules-*.udeb in d-i by default
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ogra * r1276 ubuntu/debian/changelog: update changelog according to last change
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3924 testing/ (313 files in 20 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<markit> I've an, at least, 9.10 and 10.04 bug in the installer in presence of a mb raid controller, any developer that can take care of filing a bug with relevant info (that I can provide, if told how to do)
<markit> the "alternate installer" works fine, fortunatly
<markit> seems that the graphical installer ignores a message about what to do with raid controller (that has been disabled by bios, but the installer finds... mistery)
<markit> and shows an empty partition window at the stage where you should select where to install
<markit> maybe ev is interested :)
<markit> "Ubiquity does not use Launchpad for bug tracking."
<markit> where should I post a bug related to it?
<markit> I'm new of ubuntu, I've used only debian before
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-11
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4065 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/install_window.ui): Remove unused install_bottom_eb from GTK frontend's install_window.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-04
<CIA-7> wubi: evand * r206 trunk/ (82 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> bug 747090 is freaking me out; it sometimes goes away when I try to debug it ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747090 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "No translations in natty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747090
<cjwatson> almost as if there's something timing-dependent, but I'm having real trouble imagining such a thing in gfxboot
<CIA-7> casper: evand * r881 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin): Suppress Log Out item in the live session (LP: #750140).
<ev> TheMuso`: you appear to have uploaded casper 1.262 without committing it to the branch.  Could you merge those changes in with trunk and release 1.263 when you have a chance?
<ev> cjwatson: new wubi build is in place
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> that's with grub-pc 1.99~rc1-8ubuntu1?
<ev> cjwatson: correc
<ev> t
<cjwatson> good stuff
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4641 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Bump panel indicators ABI (LP: #745681).
<cjwatson> I found a twisted way to get a complete execution trace out of gdb and qemu
<cjwatson> 'set remotelogfile gdblog; target remote | qemu -gdb stdio -no-reboot [whatever other arguments you need]; c', then Ctrl-C at some reasonable point, set a breakpoint where you want your execution trace to start, 'c' to that, 'stepi [number of instructions to trace]'; now you have a complete remote protocol dump in gdblog and can do 'grep -A1 '^w +\$g' gdblog | grep ^r | cut -b69-76' to get a sequence of ...
<cjwatson> ... (processor-endian) PC values[C[C[C[C
<cjwatson> "fast" is not exactly the word for it, but sometimes it can be better than the alternative ...
<cjwatson> though it seems to be sitting very slowly tracing over disk interrupts at the moment ...
<ev> cjwatson: what is the difference between amd64 and +mac? I tried digging around cdimage/debian-cd a while back but couldn't figure it out
<ev> gdb/qemu> awesome!
<superm1> ev, the +mac doesn't have the EFI boot record because macs do EFI differently
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> I went into it on #ubuntu-devel the other day
<cjwatson> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/31/%23ubuntu-devel.txt
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> ev: which of the beta-targeted ubiquity bugs are you on at the moment?  we should probably avoid duplicate work as time is getting tight
<cjwatson> unless you're on it, I'd like to take the various keyboard problems
<cjwatson> since I think they're basically my fault
<ev> by all means
<ev> I've been trying to sort out the flashplugin-installer bug today
<ev> as well as fixing some other small ones
<ev> oh and the duplicate sources when using the upgrade option
<ev> though it's actually more a matter of apt-clone creating its new sources.list over top of the one created by apt-setup (yay)
<ev> I've got half a patch to have apt-clone merge into the existing sources.list though
<ev> right, back in a few.  Need to test syslinux on real apple metal
<highvoltage> just a heads-up, a colleugue installed edubuntu on his laptop and ticked the box that says that the non-free stuff should be installed as well, and the installation failed
<highvoltage> I think it has something to do with the shipped debian packages on the DVD (there might be something missing on the edubuntu ship seed)
<highvoltage> going to look at it now so that I can get some debug output
<ev> highvoltage: quite possibly the flashplugin-installer bug
<ev> highvoltage: you'll see traces of that in /var/log/syslog
<ev> if it is, I'd very much appreciate knowing what his configuration is
<ev> that is what arch
<highvoltage> ev: it was amd64
<highvoltage> I wish I could make the terminal window in ubiquity slightly larger :)
<highvoltage> ev: yep, it is indeed the flashplugin package that fails installing: http://irc.jonathancarter.org/files/temp/syslog
<superm1> ev, think it's too late to do the partner enablement and adobe-flashplugin rather than flashplugin-installer from the ubuntu archive for natty then?
<cjwatson> it will interact awkwardly with the fact that partner is currently unintentionally turned on, and needs to be turned off before release
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-05
<ev> cjwatson: out of curiosity, why don't we use parted
<ev> 's support for resizing hfs+ partitions in resize_use_free
<cjwatson> ev: I don't really remember, TBH
<cjwatson> ev: it's possible there wasn't much point because you have to disable the journal in order for that to work anyway
<ev> oh, of course
<ev> yet another reason I think we should pay someone to add journal support to the hfs+ driver
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1433 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-8 kernels.
<mterry> ev, hello again re: geonames stuff!
<ev> hiya
<ev> so I've at least made some progress
<ev> minimal, but I've updated the import script to actually work
<mterry> ev, oh?
<ev> I was going to ask IS to run it with the most recent data, but that doesn't seem to fix the SF bug
<ev> so I'll have to dig deeper
<ev> anyway
<ev> what's up? :)
<mterry> ev, so I was looking at the localization issue
<ev> oh?
<mterry> ev, and realized that the data we want seems to be there, in the alternateNames.txt file and is even imported into an sql table
<mterry> ev, but the geonames.py file (this is the code that runs on the server?) doesn't ever seem to look at that table for matches
<ev> ah
<ev> so in terms of what's run...
<ev> geoname-modpython.py is what's actually behind /?query=
<mterry> ev, ok.  that also doesn't seem to look at the alternate table
<ev> that connects to sphinx which does full text searches against the geoname table
<ev> and yes, as you suggest, it's not looking at alternateNames
<mterry> ev, another wishlist is to sort by population
<mterry> which also seems to be in the sql table
<ev> yeah, we could definitely do that
<ev> wishlists> feel free to beat me to it, the code is all there.  But if you're equally swamped, I'll endeavor to find time for it amongst the ubiquity bug fixing
<mterry> ev, I was about to ask how busy you were  :)
<mterry> ev, so you're saying both l18n and pop sorting are not things you have near-term time for?
<ev> I'm saying I can try to fit them in, but I cannot make any promises, given the number of bugs milestoned for natty
<mterry> I can talk to klattimer about it too, maybe he has some time
<mterry> ev, understood.  I can try to dust off my sql
<ev> heh, it's simple stuff, no stored procedures here :)
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1434 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu26
<ev> do let me know of your progress if you pick it up or if Karl has time for it, that way I wont duplicate your work if I find some free cycles
<ev> oh and let me know if you can't commit to trunk or if Karl has a launchpad ID that should be given permission to trunk
<compaq17_> Can anyone help with an install problem?
<ev> ugh, adorable:
<ev> Apr  5 16:15:01 ubuntu in-target: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Beta i386 (20110404)/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<ev> (bug 751666)
<ev> I've nearly got 739489 sorted.  It's still adding some duplicates, which I'll have to look into, but more importantly it's not stripping out partner or extras.
<chris4585> hello! I just tried to upgrade using the beta ubuntu 11.04, and got a error message http://i.imgur.com/wEH0e.png and data loss, I'm not sure where things in my /home went to...
<cjwatson> the message is self-explanatory, but it *really* shouldn't have caused data loss.  how did you determine that data was lost?
<chris4585> cjwatson, hello, I read the error message and I don't think its too accurate, because 1) the HDD is working fine 2) I was using USB not a CD
<chris4585> everything on the original install seems intact but my /home folder
<cjwatson> well, it may not cover all the bases, but input/output error means a hardware problem
<cjwatson> was /home a separate partition?
<chris4585> cjwatson, no it wasn't
<cjwatson> can you extract installer logs?  /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman from the running installer
<cjwatson> which partitioning option did you select?
<chris4585> cjwatson, I don't think thats possible, I first tried from a CD, then from USB and then realized the files were missing, the logs are long gone
<cjwatson> so you had an abortive installation from CD before this installation run, which you believe toasted the data?
<chris4585> cjwatson, the upgrade option didn't provide a partition option
<cjwatson> in that case, which partitioning option did you select in the CD run?
<cjwatson> the screenshot you provided isn't an upgrade
<cjwatson> it's a fresh install
<chris4585> hrm... okay but I clearly selected upgrade..
<cjwatson> oh, OK, there was an option added labelled "upgrade" - it's meant to be a fresh install but saving your data
<cjwatson> (for future reference, you can just upgrade using update-manager)
<chris4585> cjwatson, I see.  I would do that but my experience with upgrading that way, is not so pleasant, and on satellite connection it would be hell
<cjwatson> ev: we seriously need to either ramp up the warnings on the upgrade option, or do some really serious QA
<cjwatson> ev: if nothing else it absolutely must say that people should keep backups, IMO
<chris4585> thanks for the help though, I'll just try to use a file recovery program
<cjwatson> chris4585: I'm sorry for the data loss; I will try to make sure that we identify the problem before release
<chris4585> cjwatson, well I agree.. I should have made backups before, but figured the upgrade option would have been safe enough
<chris4585> most of the data I believe I can get back
<cjwatson> upgrading over the net is very safe (it may go wrong mid-upgrade, but it's always recoverable, and data loss is vanishingly rare).  upgrading using the installer ... still needs work
<chris4585> I have another question, while using the upgrade option, what actually happens to the /home folder? does ubiquity absolutely not touch it?
<chris4585> cjwatson, I'll keep that in mind
<cjwatson> that's how it's supposed to work
<chris4585> ok, thanks for the help
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r608 ubuntu/automatically_partition/reuse/do_option: fix indentation
<cjwatson> it's meant to mount the old /, and remove everything owned by the system
<chris4585> ah ok
<cjwatson> (so it will lose any system-level customisations)
<cjwatson> ev: hm, bearing in mind loss of system-level customisations, I recommend we phrase this more as "reinstall, preserving old user data" rather than "upgrade"
<cjwatson> "No files will be deleted" is untrue as stated
<chris4585> cjwatson, personally I like the Upgrade part, it makes sense, but possible list it as "Upgrade - preserving personal documents and files"
<chris4585> just my 2cents
<cjwatson> the thing is that we've worked hard to build up an understanding of an upgrade as something that preserves your customisations where possible
<charlie-tca__> If it doesn't actually upgrade from old release to new release, might it be better to list it as "Reinstall on top" ?
<cjwatson> (and, OK, failed sometimes, but that has definitely been the intention over all the years of Debian and Ubuntu development)
<cjwatson> this is supposed to be a fresh install which preserves user data; I think describing it as an upgrade is going to cause confusion
<cjwatson> I mean, I think it's a good option and should exist (and be fixed)
<cjwatson> I just don't think it should be named the same way as something that's qualitatively different
<chris4585> cjwatson, I agree I suppose, makes sense
<cjwatson> actually, I think I exaggerate - that option preserves changes you've made to files owned by packages
<cjwatson> but there are other customisations possible that don't fall into that category
<cjwatson> I've filed bug 751904
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4642 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Modify oem-config-remove-gtk to look in /var/lib/dpkg/info again
<CIA-7> ubiquity: rather than /var/lib/dpkg/info/*/ for installed packages.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4643 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Remove cryptsetup after oem-config if ecryptfs is not in use.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Thanks Tony Espy.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4644 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.34
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-06
<chris4585> cjwatson, I hate to bother you.. but I think I know what happened
<chris4585> I believe my data was encrypted, I'm looking up how to fix this atm
<ev> cjwatson: explaining the situation to mpt now
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> is it a simple adjustment or is there contention?
<ev> well, we're trying to phrase it without being too verbose
<cjwatson> right
<mpt> cjwatson, I've changed "No files will be deleted." to "Documents, music, and other personal files will be kept."
<cjwatson> I don't want to overwhelm people with words either
<mpt> Beyond that, whether to show the upgrade option at all in 11.04 is up to you.
<ev> cjwatson: http://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_101gnkrpg5v#4_5_1_Automatic_partitioning_o_8475526086986065 could you look that over and let us know if there are any lingering issues?
<cjwatson> mpt: OK - can we do anything about the "upgrade" word?
<ev> mm
<ev> so mpt has left that up to us, and I'm not entirely convinced changing it to reinstall it is the best path forward
<cjwatson> I'm not sure about "reinstall" either - that's too far in the other direction
<ev> it's also used elsewhere there
<mpt> cjwatson, I don't see how it could possibly then be understandably distinct from "Erase Ubuntu and reinstall"
<ev> "Erase everything and reinstall Ubuntu [maps to use_device]" for example
<ev> whoops, not trying to gang up
<cjwatson> no that's fine, it's a valid point
<cjwatson> I'm just trying to make it distinct from "upgrade" as used elsewhere
<cjwatson> (in Ubuntu)
<ev> sure, I understand your concerns there
<mpt> It is an upgrade, it just has differences from the internal upgrade process if you have server software installed.
<mpt> (Albeit those are important differences if you do.)
<cjwatson> if we describe it as an upgrade, users will turn up saying they upgraded, and the behaviour won't be as we expect for upgrades
<mpt> I asked ev what software this would affect. Web servers, database servers, what else?
<cjwatson> it's impossible to narrow it down to particular kinds of software
<cjwatson> for example I've seen Linux games that you downloaded as a tarball and unpacked into /usr/local
<ev> Perhaps our best option is to make the description a bit verbose "Installed software will be kept where possible, system settings will not."?
<ev> we keep /usr/local
<ev> you designed that bit :-P
<cjwatson> heh, gotcha
<ev> cjwatson: I believe mpt meant what are the common cases in which this would burn you?  What software would you have installed that you'd be making conf file changes to.
<cjwatson> right, well the thing that matters is whether dpkg-repack will pick it up or not
<ev> presumably because that's who we need to message this to
<ev> I think we should just assume dpkg-repack will not be invoked for the purposes of explaining all this
<cjwatson> I know we can't have that in the explanation, but we need to think about it
<cjwatson> any case where you create a new file in /etc (or change a configuration file that isn't a conffile?) will not be preserved
<cjwatson> correct?
<ev> any time you change a system level setting to a package period, unless that package is unavailable and thus repacked with dpkg-repack
<ev> in which caseu I believe your above assessment is correct
<cjwatson> aha, I missed that subtlety
<cjwatson> so anything in the System menu that requires unlocking, basically
<ev> (lp:apt-clone if it's easier to follow along in code)
<ev> I think so
<cjwatson> "system settings" seems a reasonable way to put that, then
<ev> just trying to think of the things I could possibly be missing here :)
<cjwatson> ideally I'd like a new word that's a synonym for "upgrade" but that means that users will show up saying they did that rather than that they upgraded
<cjwatson> (and that distinguishes it for more clueful users)
<ev> that's a really good point that I hadn't considered
<ev> and was demonstrated in that exchange from last night
<cjwatson> I take mpt's point that it is an upgrade, in much the same sense as e.g. a Windows upgrade is
<ev> (mpt is radio silent because he's helping Ivanka)
<cjwatson> although it's worth noting that video that somebody posted recently where they did a load of Windows upgrades and noted what kinds of configuration it kept
<cjwatson> (did you see that?)
<cjwatson> http://techland.time.com/2011/03/03/video-starts-upgrade-process-at-windows-1-0-ends-at-windows-7/
<ev> I haven't actually watched it yet -- I always feel a bit weird about going on Youtube while in the office, but I had heard about it, yes
<cjwatson> actually, better, http://rasteri.blogspot.com/2011/03/chain-of-fools-upgrading-through-every.html
<ev> yay monkey island
<cjwatson> the rest of that section of the UX spec looks largely OK, although I'd point out that in the case where the same version of Ubuntu is already installed, we have the same problem that mpt raised above - "Reinstall Ubuntu {same version}" is not very distinct from "Erase Ubuntu and reinstall", unless you read the small print
<cjwatson> failing to think of appropriate not-hopelessly-jargon synonyms for upgrade
<cjwatson> system settings> BTW, I think it's OK if that doesn't cover all the bases, because people who've installed non-trivial software will likely read "system settings" and think "hm, that's vague and I'm not sure whether it will nuke my configuration, better keep a backup" (slightly optimistic, but I think it guides them in that direction)
<ev> agreed
<ev> mpt: when you get a chance, what are your thoughts on expanding the description as mentioned at 9:41?
<mpt> hm
<mpt> An unfortunate collision there is that as of 11.04 we're starting to update "System Settings" as the name for non-application settings in general, whether personal or system-wide
<mpt> s/update/use/
<mpt> I guess "system-wide" settings would work
<mpt> (and so the syllable count creeps ever upwards)
<ev> :)
<cjwatson> lucky you don't speak French :-)
<cjwatson> (but yeah, that works for me)
<ev> maybe it's better finessed in other languages.  Perhaps the germans have a single word for all of this ;)
<cjwatson> having failed to think of any suitable synonyms, I'm happy to shelve the "upgrade" bit if we fix everything else to be clear
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> though we need to warn the rest of the development community
<cjwatson> it's going to affect their bug triaging
<ev> indeed. Do you think a post to ubuntu-devel-announce will be enough?
<cjwatson> there may be some documentation that needs to be updated, but I don't know where it is ... -devel-announce is a good start
<cjwatson> I wonder why that user lost /home though - he said he thought he knew what the problem was and that his data was encrypted, so maybe we're failing to copy ecryptfs configuration across or something?
<ev> I thought we handled that...
<cjwatson> so did I
<ev> we most certainly force them back into encrypt home if they selected it before
<ev> though I wonder
<cjwatson> what if they pick a different password?
<ev> I have a note that the UID preservation is probably broken with the move to parallel steps
<cjwatson> aha
<ev> perhaps that did it?
<cjwatson> though for single-user systems it'll be 1000 either way
<ev> true
<cjwatson> I mean, chances are
<mpt> cjwatson: "Documents, music, and other personal files will be kept. Installed software will be kept where possible. System-wide settings will be cleared."
<cjwatson> +1
<ev> sounds good
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590149/ - how's that?
<ev> speaking of documentation, I really need to find some time to learn restructured text and sphinx
<ev> so we can generate pretty (and hopefully comprehensive) developer documentation for ubiquity like we do with d-i
<ev> for example: http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/mock/
<cjwatson> 590149> looks good
<ev> cool, thanks
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4645 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Provide a better description for the upgrade/reinstall option that
<CIA-7> ubiquity: intends to make the difference between it and a traditional Ubuntu
<CIA-7> ubiquity: upgrade clear.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4646 trunk/debian/ (changelog source/options):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Switch to xz compression for the source package, saving nearly a
<CIA-7> ubiquity: megabyte.
<ogra_> hmm, does the removal of the live seed packages also remove the recommends they pulled in ?
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4647 trunk/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<cjwatson> ogra_: yes, it should prune everything back to the desktop seed, basically
<cjwatson> it works based on differences between manifests
<ogra_> hrm, k
<ogra_> then i'll probably move the TI ppa handling back into jasper
<ogra_> having a package doesnt seem to make much sense here
<ev> cjwatson: aquarius just mentioned to me an idea of installing to /Ubuntu_$VER to make multiple versions easy, with the real intent being able to try an upgrade while still being able to go back
<ev> so I mentioned this was the intent of some of our work with btrfs snapshots
<cjwatson> right
<ev> which got me thinking, given that you can seemingly mount snapshots without rolling back to them, could we muck about with the grub config and initramfs such that you could boot into one as well?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure enough about the semantics of btrfs snapshots
<cjwatson> it should be possible
<ev> yeah, me either
<cjwatson> on the initramfs side it's just rootflags=subvol=@whatever
<ev> I get hazy in what happens to the data from that point
<ev> oh nice
<ev> that is, does it always start from the snapshot, or do any changes you make get carried into that snapshot path
<ev> presumably breaking the ability to roll back to it
<cjwatson> grub.cfg would need you to construct entries rooted at /@whatever rather than /@, I think
<cjwatson> right, that's the sort of thing I have no idea about
<cjwatson> whether they're tags or branches, which ones are significant, etc.
<cjwatson> I suspect that in part btrfs just provides some tools and it may be up to us to layer meaning on top, but not sure
<cjwatson> across dist-upgrades, home directory data is going to start diverging too - think firefox profiles, for example
<cjwatson> so that gets tricky for full rollbacks, might need to snapshot both in theory and offer various possibilities
<ev> I wonder if you could snapshot both and only present the user the one where they can muck about, but keep the other around for being able to roll back
<ev> emm, that wouldn't be ideal
<ev> yeah
<ev> tricky
<ev> worthy of a UDS discussion?
<cjwatson> yeah, probably
<ev> I'll add it to the wiki then, thanks
<ev> (and will endeavor to learn more about this particular bit of machinery before then)
 * cjwatson wonders how entertainingly http://paste.ubuntu.com/590197/ is going to fail
<ev> gah
<cjwatson> will need to be paired with a Wubi change
<cjwatson> ev: would you object to something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/590207/, to make ubiquity/nonfree_package preseedable the way the documentation says it is?
<cjwatson> it would make it possible to preseed "install restricted drivers, but not restricted host software"
<cjwatson> e.g. "Colin is doing Wubi tests and wants his wireless to work each time"
<cjwatson> (OK, that's a crappy use case, but YKWIM :-) )
<ev> sorry, was out at lunch
<ev> looking now
<ev> lol
<ev> looks okay to me
<ev> mterry: reviewing your branches now.  Just trying to get your changes to work locally.
<ev> seems to not like client.SetSortMode
<cr3> setting the hostname in a preseeded and networked installation of natty with the alternate image doesn't seem to work with netcfg/get_hostname whereas it seems to work with the desktop image for a networked install over nfs, might it be possible that something changed?
<cr3> for some reason, the hostname seems to be set to "ubuntu" rather than the string provided to d-i
<cjwatson> changed?  bug 218965
<cr3> cjwatson: heh, we've been using desktop images so much more frequently that I haven't noticed so much the side effect with alternate images
<cr3> cjwatson: mathiaz mentionned remastering the iso, does that mean I could potentially set a kernel parameter to set the hostname instead of the preseed?
<cjwatson> the bug log remembers more than I do right now
<cr3> cjwatson: no worries, thanks for the pointer
<cjwatson> ev: could you build wubi r207?
<ev> on it now
 * cjwatson fires up a scary lupin upload
<CarlFK> cr3: I saw that hostname="ubuntu" thing about a week ago. network install, hostname supplied by dhcp, I thought it was because I had a dash, (test-1) but when I tried to track it down it went away.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: hostname supplied by dhcp is a very different code path from what cr3 is doing
<cjwatson> the bug I referenced is pretty specific
<CarlFK> ah - known issue.  never mind.
<ev> cjwatson: wubi is up
<cjwatson> thanks
<mterry> ev, :( about sphinx
<ev> still trying to get it going
<ev> is it working for you?
<mterry> ev, I must have misused the python api.  If I sort on command line it works
<ev> or was this a cowboy?
<mterry> But I couldn't get python api to connect to my server at all, so I didn't get far enough to test tht
<ev> or the python api is broken
 * mterry isn't even sure he's actually running a sphinx server vs local instance
<mterry> ev, it was sorta-cowboy
<mterry> ev, I looked at the python api code to make sure I got the arguments right... and it matched what I was doing on console
<mterry> but I must have screwed something up
<ev> from what I can tell you seem to be matching the docs
 * mterry tries to get my sphinx server up
<ev> ah ha
<ev> client._error helps
<ev> sort-by attribute 'population' not found
<mterry> ev, I just retested locally and it worked in python
<mterry> did you re-index?
<ev> doh.
<ev> sorry
<ev> doing that now
<ev> success!
<ev> thanks mterry
<mterry> sweet
<mterry> that branch really improves the quality of the results
<ev> and I've merged the other one now as well
<ev> yay
<ev> thanks a bunch for doing that
<ev> mterry: do you have other things in the pipe or should I pester IS to update from that branch?
<mterry> ev, I have something in the pipe for localization, not sure when.  I think end of week at worst
<ev> okay, I'll hold off then
<ev> best to batch these things up, methinks
<ev> I'll have to unearth the Windows VM from my NAS tonight to give this a try - http://paste.ubuntu.com/590378/
<ev> hmm, actually that's going to need to be a bit more clever, given Windows' insane locking
<ev> bum
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4648 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't show the biggest_free option if we can't fit Ubuntu in the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: free space (LP: #751145).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-07
<ev> bug 725408 is getting odder by the minute, it seems
<ev> phew, partman crashed while resizing and I was worried there was an undiscovered bug here
<ev> fortunately it was just the OOM killer putting my in my place
<ev> I should probably have a look at memory usage in O though.  I'm sure we can trim some fat from ubiquity.
<cjwatson> reimplement in C </troll>
<ev> hahaha
<ev> you do realize you're only trolling yourself, being the original author and all
<cjwatson> not quite original :)
<ogra_> original required some spanish skills iirc :)
<ev> ah yes
<ev> I forgot about them
<arand> Is the default and intended behaviour in ubuntu to always mount the top-level of the btrfs, and use rootflags=subvol=@ to mount root for example?
<arand> ...or rather, have the top-level as the "default root" when it is mounted with no options?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> well, ideally there would be a way to set @ as the default subvolume without making it hideously painful to mount other subvolumes, but AFAIK that isn't straightforward in btrfs at the moment
<cjwatson> on the whole I'd not recommend relying on any particular behaviour of mounting an Ubuntu btrfs installation with no options at the moment
<arand> Ok, there was a user which used a grub.cfg with no rootflags=subvol=@ option which claimed to be able to boot, and had not touched the set-default, so thus I was confused.
<cjwatson> that's due to a grub2 bug
<cjwatson> it sometimes fails to parse the btrfs filesystem properly and so omits subvol=@
<cjwatson> I keep saying this in different bug reports but apparently there are enough of them that people don't notice
<arand> Yea, I've been trying to figure this out in Bug #752506 (this is basically the issue you are talking about right?)
<arand> So this is an issue in grub-probe, rather?
<cjwatson> there's already a triaged bug for it somewhere
<cjwatson> bug 732149
<cjwatson> it's very likely the same thing, I'll get to it as soon as I can manage to reproduce it
<arand> The way I've been able to do it is basically repeatedly reinstalling the linux-image and linux-headers packages, but it is not by far a sure way to do it.
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> I don't need a 100% method, it's OK if it takes a while to tweak the filesystem into the right (wrong?) state
<mterry> ev, how ya doing?
<ev> mterry: pretty good, and yourself?
<mterry> ev, klattimer and I think we've got localized geonames results
<ev> hooray!
<mterry> two branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-geonames/search-alt/+merge/56647 and https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/ubuntu-geonames/with-charset/+merge/56753
<mterry> first allows one to search over the altnames
<mterry> second allows you to use funky characters
<mterry> we swiped it from a forum post
<mterry> seems to allow results for chinese characters for example, though we don't know how accurate it is, since we don't speak chinese
<mterry> but we figured we can wait for bug reports...  :-/
<ev> hah
<ev> awesome
<ev> odd, I just saw his merge request but yours hasn't come through yet
<ev> I'll have a look now
<ev> ah, nevermind, there it is
<superm1> ev, any idea what the default timeout is supposed to be on the geonames stuff in ubi-timezone?  it doesn't seem to be explicitly set
<ev> oo, yikes that's quite the oversight
<ev> from what I can tell reading the code there is no timeout
<ev> as that's determined by socket.setdefaulttimeout(), which has a default value of None, indicating no timeout.
<CIA-7> netcfg: cjwatson * r1249 ubuntu/ (96release-dhcp-lease debian/changelog debian/netcfg.install):
<CIA-7> netcfg: Move release-dhcp-lease finish-install script after unmounting
<CIA-7> netcfg: filesystems, to avoid interfering with iSCSI.
<CIA-7> netcfg: cjwatson * r1250 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu3
<superm1> ev, oh fun.  that explains my weirdness where I can't get out of hangs behind a proxy
<ev> superm1: not sure why I went with urllib2 in the first place, given that I presume asynchronous callbacks are available in gio for this sort of thing.
<ev> with a timeout still set, of course
<ev> mterry: looks good, about to merge.
<mterry> ev, awesome.  hopefully we get some non-English feedback
<ev> well I just tried Shanghai in Chinese and it worked fine, but indeed
<mterry> good
<ev> oh interesting
<ev> I was actually trying without the branches merged by accident and the search worked (though returned English results)
<ev> no matter
<mterry> ev, well...  I'm surprised it matched the chinese
<mterry> ev, but you could get altname results before, but they would return the canonical English name, yah
<ev> indeed
<ev> we should make unit tests for this.  Perhaps a fun thing for me to play with over the weekend if I find time.
<ev> mterry: does http://localhost/?query=上海 work for you?  Wondering if I just haven't recached something.
<mterry> ev, ('Shanghai - \xe4\xb8\x8a\xe6\xb5\xb7', 'Shanghai Shi', 'China', 121.45806, 31.22222)
<mterry> ('\xe4\xb8\x8a\xe6\xb5\xb7', 'Shanghai Shi', 'China', 121.45806, 31.22222)
<mterry> ('\xe4\xb8\x8a\xe6\xb5\xb7', 'Shanghai Shi', 'China', 121.45806, 31.22222)
<mterry> ('\xe4\xb8\x8a\xe6\xb5\xb7', 'Shanghai Shi', 'China', 121.45806, 31.22222)
<mterry> ('\xe4\xb8\x8a\xe6\xb5\xb7', 'Zhejiang Sheng', 'China', 121.05804, 29.32955)
<mterry> we should probably do something about those duplicate results.  they were there before this round of patches and I've dealt with it client-side
<mterry> but just seems inefficient
<ev> ah, the problem was chrome
<ev> doing it by hand in python worked fine
<ev> okay merging for reals now
<ev> contacting IS now
<ev> and done
<mterry> ev, something I realized...  the admin and country names aren't translated...   does the data provide that?
<superm1> ev, asynchronous would be better for the whole page if possible.  there's a hang before the page starts when rdate is trying to contact ntp.ubuntu.com too
<CarlFK> ev: can you look over and maybe triage  bug 728710
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/728710 "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working"
<CarlFK> any clue how long it is?
<CarlFK> whops, wrong chan
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r630 ubuntu/ (9 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.94
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r631 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.94ubuntu1
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1435 ubuntu/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1436 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu27
<cjwatson> (actually arranging to have that uploaded in two hours' time via at(1), in order to include the new rootskel)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-08
<chris4585> cjwatson, are you around?
<cjwatson> chris4585: yes
<ev> ugh, the ubiquity panel is rendering as grey for unused space in the chinese edition daily
<ev> I thought we fixed this
<ev> o problem, of course
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: nice there is a new iso this morning should wubi be okay on it?  I thought I'd give it a try if I had time
<cjwatson> yes, it should
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I'll let you know :)
<ev> just tried wubi, actually
<ev> was working fine for me in windows 7
<ev> hm, "try ubuntu" appears to be broken in the chinese edition
<ev> not sure if that carries over to the regular Ubuntu, though one would assume so
<ev> will have to check
<cjwatson> the only change in the Chinese edition is "echo 'zh_CN' >isolinux/lang"
<ev> so then yes :)
<ev> damn
<cjwatson> presumably, unless "try ubuntu" is locale-sensitive in some relevant way
<davmor2> ev: is it me or are the slides not moving very quickly on wubi?
<cjwatson> I'm merging an upstream GRUB branch to add a 'grub-mount' utility; we should be able to use this (after fixups, etc.) to replace things that have to do delicate blockdev hacks
<cjwatson> or at least to provide a safer form
<cjwatson> I'm not sure we should rush to integrate it into d-i code in natty though, since it's late; my main focus at the moment is using it in os-prober
<davmor2> ev:  at the end of that I got to slide 4
<ev> davmor2: are you using an SSD?
<davmor2> cjwatson: is the secondary grub screen meant to show Windows?   ie not the grub4win but the one that boots the Ubuntu kernel?
<davmor2> ev: nope standard base unit
<ev> cjwatson: that's awesome!
<davmor2> ev: it's my all intel box
<ev> davmor2: I was pondering that as well. It strikes me as confusing to show the grub menu when a selection has already been made in the NT bootloader
<ev> I'm wondering if it makes sense to suppress adding Windows to the grub.cfg when in Wubi, given the order of thigns
<ev> things*
<ev> davmor2: I haven't noticed the slowness
<ev> and that bit of javascript hasn't changed
<davmor2> ev: maybe it's just that it installed quicker being as it was on the HD then maybe
<davmor2> ev: normally from cd I get to the thank you slide
<cjwatson> davmor2: it isn't harmful for it to do so
<davmor2> cjwatson: Nope just odd I'll try and boot into it and see what happens
<cjwatson> and it gives you an opportunity to interrupt and change options, which I think given the general state of Wubi is if anything *more* useful than normal
<davmor2> cjwatson: indeed
<davmor2> cjwatson: so choosing Windows from the second grub takes you back to grub4win again so that's not so bad
<cjwatson> right, the nesting is purely presentational and doesn't actually correspond to the boot loader code being nested inside ntldr in some way
<cjwatson> it's a jump rather than a call
<cjwatson> so choosing Windows just jumps back
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yeah I thought it would be pointing at host which I thought might cause issues but that makes a lot of sense now. The whole oh bugger I clicked on Ubuntu I wanted windows oh windows option phew no need to reboot
<CIA-7> apt-setup: cjwatson * r212 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-7> apt-setup: Disable partner by default again (accidentally enabled in
<CIA-7> apt-setup: 1:0.48ubuntu1), and make sure that preseeding apt-setup/partner=true
<CIA-7> apt-setup: enables it (LP: #744982).
<CIA-7> apt-setup: cjwatson * r213 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu4
<cjwatson> ev: looks like there's a fair bit of feedback on bug 745148
<ev> ah so there is
<ev> thanks
<CIA-7> ubiquity: jriddell * r4652 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/qt/images/squares.png): Update artwork gui/qt/images/squares.png
<ev> cjwatson: what's your take on this size debate?
<ev> Do you think double the size of the files in the squashfs is sufficient?
<ev> the actual install guide says 5GB, this would put it at roughly 5.2 GB
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I have one - I was hoping you would make a judgement call :-)
<cjwatson> it obviously needs to have a bit of headroom, but 10GB (as suggested in the bug) feels a bit high to me since this is presented in the UI as a hard minimum
<ev> I'd like to put it at double
<ev> so 5.2
<ev> hard minimum> indeed
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4653 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Increase the minimum size of the Ubuntu install to be twice the size
<CIA-7> ubiquity: of the contents of the installation (roughly 5.2 GB) (LP: #745148).
<ev> ugh, m-a newns trick isn't working
<ev> seems to not be running under newns despite having the envar set
<ev> bum, and now I can't reproduce that
<ev> ah, the try ubuntu issue I was seeing before is a unity bug, I think
<ev> yeah, it's compiz segfaulting in a loop
<chris4585> cjwatson, I'm pretty sure my data was not deleted, it was encrypted and I'm not too sure how to decrypt it
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-09
<arand> Does ubuntu support btrfs without a separate /boot as of now, and if not, a user claims that there were no warnings in ubiquity about this..
<cjwatson> we do, but there's an outstanding grub bug that's causing problems
<cjwatson> I hope to get that fixed before release
<chris4585> I was wondering if there was anyway to recover my encrypted data?
<cjwatson> chris4585: there are various tools which may help, such as ecryptfs-recover-private
<cjwatson> ('man ecryptfs<tab><tab>')
<chris4585> could I use it running from another install of Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
 * cjwatson <- not an ecryptfs expert, though
<chris4585> cjwatson, I'll look at it thanks
<chris4585> it seemed I was able to mount my data though, it just wouldn't decrypt
<genec> I've encountered an issue with Ubuntu-11.04-beta1, MBR layout preconfigured (MBR, partitions, active flag), installing to btrfs (sole file system) with grub2 target selected as the volume (sda1) rather than its parent (sda)
<genec> however selecting sda from partitioning tool works
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-10
<CIA-7> os-prober: cjwatson * r305 ubuntu/ (10 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-7> os-prober: * Cherry-pick from trunk:
<CIA-7> os-prober:  - Use grub-mount if it exists. This lets us do true read-only mounts,
<CIA-7> os-prober:  and works better on journalling filesystems that were mounted
<CIA-7> os-prober:  uncleanly (LP: #683355).
<CIA-7> os-prober:  - Attempt to load the fuse module, to improve the chances of grub-mount
<CIA-7> os-prober:  working.
<CIA-7> os-prober: cjwatson * r306 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Depend on grub-mount-udeb.
<CIA-7> os-prober: cjwatson * r307 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-7> os-prober: cjwatson * r308 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.44ubuntu1
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4654 trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs): bump to 2.6.0
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4655 trunk/ (130 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4657 trunk/debian/ (imported-po/cy.po changelog imported-po/nl.po): Update imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.24.4-0ubuntu1.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4656 trunk/ (debian/real-po/nb.po debian/real-po/nn.po po/nb.po po/nn.po): restore Norwegian translations
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4658 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.49ubuntu4,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: netcfg 1.60ubuntu3.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4659 trunk/debian/real-po/ (68 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4660 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.0
<stgraber> hello, can someone apply the patch attached to bug 628906 to ubiquity trunk ? the "fix" isn't perfect but would still be an improvement over the current behaviour.
<cjwatson> stgraber: go thanks!
<cjwatson> er, "thanks!"
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4661 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  - Disable partition edit dialog on row activation, until such time as we
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  know how to distinguish click from double-click (LP: #628906).
<cjwatson> (that's properly credited in the changelog and --author, even though CIA shows it as by me)
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r609 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> partman-auto: Fix reuse and replace options to umount using the path name
<CIA-7> partman-auto: instead of the device name to work around a bug where ntfs-3g
<CIA-7> partman-auto: on dmraid can not be unmounted with the device name, which
<CIA-7> partman-auto: then caused the installer to hang (LP: #725408).
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r161 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser):
<CIA-7> localechooser: Cancel any locale preseeding if the user changes the language
<CIA-7> localechooser: (LP: #741304).
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r162 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.34ubuntu4
<CIA-7> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r355 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): Map "OMAP4 Panda board" to armel/omap4 (LP: #744862).
<CIA-7> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r356 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.77ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-02
<FourDollars> hi, does anyone know which code fragment generates http://www.flickr.com/photos/fourdollars/6891707522/in/photostream/ ?
<FourDollars> OK. I find it. partman-partitioning/no_bootable_gpt_efi
<FourDollars> No, I didn't find it. Only the message, but not source code.
<FourDollars> It seems relative to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-partitioning/ubuntu/revision/913 .
<infinity> Which source code are you referring to?
<infinity> You mean "what triggers the error", or "what's displaying it"?
<infinity> For the former, it's the revision you just pointed out.
<FourDollars> what triggers the error
<infinity> Exactly as it implies.  The system uses only GPT-partitioned disks, and you have no EFI boot partition.
<infinity> (And the test for that is in the revision you just linked)
<FourDollars> yes, but the system does have EFI boot partition.
<infinity> Is it marked as such?
<FourDollars> However, EFI boot partition is created by myself.
<FourDollars> So I am wondering how it detect 'EFI boot partition'.
<infinity> It detects it based on it being set to that type.
<infinity> 'This partition should be marked for use as an "EFI boot partition"'
<FourDollars> Can we overwrite it by d-i preceed?
<infinity> I'm sure it's preseedable, but you'll want cjwatson to get more into the details of that.
<FourDollars> Thanks.
<infinity> cjwatson: Also, is there a way to mark strings in debconf templates as unsplittable?  In the above screenshot, "/boot" gets split to "/\nboot", which is rather unfortunate.
<GrueMaster> More fun with preseeding partitioning.  I feel your pain.
 * GrueMaster spent all weekend trying to create a recipe for mixed pv/lvm partitioning with little success.  Failing on blank partitions.
<FourDollars> lol
<antarus> I just avoid anything complicated ;P
<GrueMaster> I usually dive it and beat my head against the bottom until I either succeed or suffer brain hemorrhages.  Speaking of, I'm heading to bed.
<GrueMaster> My preseed if anyone wants to tell me how far off I am:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/911134/
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: ^^^
<twb> In old d-i builds, installing the network-console udeb and completing the install over SSH would automatically tick the "OpenSSH server" tasksel task.
<twb> This appears to not be the case in precise -- is this deliberate?
<twb> Tested with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux as at 2012-03-31 06:51:39 +1100, not sure how old my udeb mirror is offhand.
<twb> Also, is the bug where partman defaults to GPT for ≥2TB disks (instead of 2TiB disks) fixed for precise?
<twb> Looks like a bunch of the preseed options wrt. DNS domain name, locale, keyboard have changed, too :-/
<twb> Oh and NTP is picking Ubuntu's instead of the one supplied by the DHCP server
<cjwatson> FourDollars: please file a bug with installer syslog and partman attached, and I'll see if I can work something out.  Preseeding isn't the right answer here.
<cjwatson> infinity: unsplittable> no, I'm afraid not
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: how do you mean, "failing on blank partitions"?
<cjwatson> twb: it was only ever intended to install the openssh-server package, not specifically check the task; the latter sounds like an emergent effect.  have you checked whether it still installs the package?
<twb> I didn't think to try that.  I managed to set the root password wrong in the install, so I went back to doing the production lucid install that this box is gonna have
<twb> What I actually care about is openssh-server being installed – if you're reasonably confident that's what happens, that's good enough for me.
<cjwatson> twb: Yes, I fixed the TB/TiB confusion in partman-partitioning 83 and that's in precise.
<twb> Awesome, thanks (re TB/TiB)
<cjwatson> openssh-server *should* still be installed, looking at the code, but I've not tried that install path myself at all recently.
<twb> btw did you know that if you mke2fs /dev/sda, partman will let you install to it without a partition table?  This is a handy feature/bug that I use all the time now :-)
<twb> Especially when sda is vda
<cjwatson> Yep, I think so
<twb> I don't remember seeing it documented anywhere
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I am wondering what you check between 60 and 70 of check.d/biosgrub of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-partitioning/ubuntu/revision/913 .
<cjwatson> It's a consequence of the handling of what parted calls "loop" devices, which aren't loopback mounts but actually more like the way that you can have a partition on /dev/mapper/foo
<twb> Ah
<twb> Also I discovered sponge yesterday, and it saved me a few lines of sh - thanks :-)
<cjwatson> FourDollars: "method" is what you've asked partman to use the partition as, or what it's guessed that it needs to be used as for itsel
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Is partition id '0xef' ?
<cjwatson> f
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> The id there will be more like START-END in bytes
<FourDollars> cjwatson: If the disk already has EFI partition before partman is executed, what does partman do?
<cjwatson> It's supposed to automatically assign it method 'efi'
<cjwatson> Please file that bug for me
<FourDollars> Roger that.
<cjwatson> (on partman-partitioning, I guess)
<FourDollars> I think so too.
<FourDollars> Thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> may actually be a bug in partman-efi or somewhere else, but I'll need to analyse the logs to tell
<FourDollars> I will generate the log files once I get access the hardware with EFI BIOS.
 * FourDollars can not get the hardware today.
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Morning.  Did you see my pastebin?  The failure is that it prompts me for a filesystem for the blank LVM partition.  If I give it partition info in the preseed then it prompts for a mount point.  I just want to have a LVM partition that is blank, unformatted, and not mounted.  method{ keep } appears to be ignored in partman-lvm.
<cjwatson> I fear that may not be possible right now.
<cjwatson> Though that does seem slightly odd and I'd welcome a bug on partman-auto-lvm, preferably with that preseed and a DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer syslog attached.
<cjwatson> And I suppose a partman log too.
<GrueMaster> Lovely.  The documentation (for what little it is worth) indicates otherwise.  I've spent all weekend working on this.  Now I know why most of my google searches show examples where people have written their own replacements.
<cjwatson> It probably wouldn't be that hard to fix.
<cjwatson> (Well, assuming prior knowledge.)
<GrueMaster> I'll see what I can do.  The system is currently stuck in a loop.
<GrueMaster> And I only have serial console access.
<cjwatson> Well, preseed attached to a bug better than nothing.
<cjwatson> Prompting for a mountpoint on the automatic partitioning path is bizarre; I'd like to see that for myself to see exactly what path it's following
<GrueMaster> The preseed above isn't anything special (other than local mirror settings).  Should be fairly easy to reproduce on x86 in a kvm.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5349 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Set default wallpaper for ubuntu studio in ubiquity-dm
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Bug 971608 filed.  I don't have access to debian's bug tracking system to cross file.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971608 in partman-auto-lvm "Unable to create blank lvm volume in preseed install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971608
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: you shouldn't anyway, unless you've reproduced it in Debian.
<cjwatson> (and the entire world has access to Debian's BTS, it has no authentication :-P )
<aperson_> Hello, I'm trying to find out if the documentation at: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apbs02.html#preseed-auto applies to Ubuntu Oneiric. I'm using "auto url=http://ubuntu-builder/ubuntu/preseed.d/preseed.cfg" on the kernel command line but at install loading the preseed file fails. The syslog has: Mar 29 23:33:03 main-menu[354]: (process:1340): wget: bad address 'ubuntu-builder' The DHCP server did give the 
<aperson_> leases file has the correct DOMAIN in it. Also if I manually put the DOMAIN in the resolv.conf file the build will succeed.
<GrueMaster> aperson_: I assume ubuntu-builder is a local server?  Does your dns resolve that normally?
<aperson_> ubuntu-builder is a local server and it resolves correctly if it's a FQDN ex: auto url=http://ubuntu-builder.example.com/ubuntu/preseed.d/preseed.cfg but not if it's just the hostname. The docs state that it should pick up the domain name from DHCP
<aperson_> The syslog shows Mar 29 22:02:03 netcfg[1243]: DEBUG: DHCP domain name is 'sub.example.com' so to me that indicates that it knows of the dowmain
<aperson_> Also if I look at the leases file it shows the domain.
<aperson_> What seems to be missing is that netcfg or main-menu isn't add the domain token to the resolv.conf file.
<GrueMaster> aperson_: Sorry, got distracted.  Something is not right in your dhcp/dns setup.  I have no problems here.  I do netboot & preseed installations daily in my own private network.  My preseed/tftp/pxe/pool server is mirror.gruenet.  Everything is shortened to http://mirror/... (http://mirror/preseeds/, etc).  And it just works.
<aperson_> Here's the complete PXE target being used:
<aperson_>  label desktop-jim
<aperson_>  kernel ubuntu/linux-64
<aperson_> append initrd=ubuntu/initrd-64.gz BOOT_DEBUG=2 -- locale=en_US debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us interface=eth0 netcfg/dhcp_timeout=60 priority=critical auto=true auto url=http://ubuntu-builder/ubuntu/preseed.d/preseed.cfg
<aperson_> I'm having to do this remotely and I'm waiting for them to re setup the test system. Once that's done I can get the leases file from the building host.
<aperson_> That way you can see what DHCP is providing
<aperson_> I do have the output of a syslog from a previous attempt.
<aperson_> I've been looking at the netcft source code and I don't see how it could work. Unless you pass netcfg/get_domain via the kernel command line.
<GrueMaster> My pxe config for amd64 is this:  append vga=788 initrd=ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz url=http://mirror/preseed/precise-amd64.cfg -- debconf/priority=critical locale=en_US console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=us live-installer/enable=false
<GrueMaster> As I said, I think the fault lies in your dhcp configuration.
<GrueMaster> My dhcp server has:
<GrueMaster>        option domain-name "gruenet";
<GrueMaster>         option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;
<aperson_> I'll change it if I can figure out what to change. The syslog shows that it gets: Mar 29 22:02:03 netcfg[1243]: DEBUG: DHCP domain name is 'asubdomain.example.com'
<aperson_> shouldn't your option domain-name be "gruenet.com" or org?
<GrueMaster> No, because it is neither a .com or .org.  It is internal only.
<aperson_> ahh
<GrueMaster> It isn't the internet, it is the gruenet.  :P
<aperson_> :D
<aperson_> as in plonk?
<GrueMaster> Something like that.
<aperson_> looking at the source code for netcfg I don't see how it would get the correct domain name unless it's on the kernel command line. it reads it from /tmp/domain_name, but I don't see it filled in.
<GrueMaster> In your install?
<aperson_> from dhcp.c line 445 to 455
<aperson_> the dhcp.c from the netcfg tar ball
<aperson_>     444                 /*     445                  * Default to the domain name returned via DHCP, if any     446                  */     447                 if ((d = fopen(DOMAIN_FILE, "r")) != NULL) {     448                     char domain[_UTSNAME_LENGTH + 1] = { 0 };     449                     fgets(domain, _UTSNAME_LENGTH, d);     450                     fclose(d);     451                     unlink(DOMAIN_FILE); 
<GrueMaster> Well, only thing I can suggest is trying to run with the fqdn address for the preseed server.
<aperson_> ugly sorry
<aperson_> Yeah, I've been trying to avoid that as the combination of PXE targets and preseed files will explode to a few hundred quickly. I have to have dozens of mirrors for remote locations
<aperson_> I can get a anycast address, but that causes other issues.
<aperson_> Thanks for the help
<antarus> hrm anyone know what the actual fields in partman recipies refer to?
<antarus> ahh min max priority?
<antarus> weird
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-03
<GrueMaster> Something like that.  I would explain it to you, but I have been beating my head against this wall for 4 days now.  At least I'm at the point of getting 4 different systems generating 3 different errors, all with the same seed.
<twb> Stupid question -- in partman if you say something like 4T, you end up with an LV that's 3.7TiB.  Can I just type 4Ti into partman to have it DWIM?
<twb> (That's not fs overhead; I'm looking at lvs output)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I file a bug about EFI boot partition error at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-partitioning/+bug/972122 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972122 in partman-partitioning "Ubiquity pops out a warning message from partman-partitioning on UEFI BIOS when there is a EFI system partition existed." [Undecided,New]
<twb> cjwatson: I just noticed that on my (allegedly) UEFI/BIOS hybrid mobo, with a 3TB disk, d-i uses grub-pc.  Is there a way to tell it to try using grub-efi instead?
<cjwatson> twb: Ti> sorry, I think the parser is currently too stupid for that
<cjwatson> FourDollars: thanks
<FourDollars> cjwatson: np
<cjwatson> twb: if you want it to use grub-efi, boot the installer itself in UEFI mode
<twb> How do you do that
<twb> I'm booting from a PXE rom
<twb> I'm curious; I don't have a practical reason to touch UEFI until vendors start dropping BIOS support
<cjwatson> PXE is a BIOS thing, IIRC; UEFI has its own netbooting arrangements
<cjwatson> it's a lot easier to do from CD right now
<FourDollars> There might be an "UEFI network" boot entry.
<twb> Well fuck
<cjwatson> no I suspect that we don't actually provide terribly UEFI-friendly d-i netboot packagings right now, so it's some assembly required
<twb> FourDollars: there isn't.  The UEFI shell isn't even available unless I install a hard disk and (presumably) copy data from the mobo CD that the vendor forgot to send me
<twb> if I already have the installed system booting under BIOS, can I just swap grub-pc for grub-efi-amd64 and follow the bouncing ball?
<twb> Ah, apparently grub-efi absolutely requires a separate EFI partition
 * twb wanders off to do some reading
<twb> cjwatson: precise is better at aligning stuff (to avoid write amplification) than lucid is, right?  If I do a fresh install today, is it worth doing gpt/mdadm/lvm in precise partman, then reboot and tell lucid to reuse that layout?
<cjwatson> possibly a bit due to bug fixes, although I thought I got most of the alignment stuff into lucid
<twb> OK.
<twb> I did ask precise's parted and it said they were optimally aligned, but I didn't believe it :-)
<twb> I may have just been remembering hardy, but I'm pretty sure at least one of my lucid installs has shitty write amp
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/161860/ iostat 30, eliding zero-I/O LVs
<twb> Not as bad as I remember...
<twb> (That's RAID1 not RAID5 btw)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5350 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/rules tests/run):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Work around LP #972324 by unsetting TMPDIR for xvfb-run and setting it
<CIA-32> ubiquity: again for the inferior command.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972324 in xorg-server "server fails to start up if TMPDIR is set to something on a different filesystem from /var/lib/xkb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972324
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5351 trunk/debian/ (changelog tests/unit): Fix DEP-8 control file to stop trying to run Xvfb inside Xvfb.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5352 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.6
<cr3> ev: is there a trick to stop an automated install with ubiquity near the success_command?
<ev> cr3: can you elaborate on what you're trying to do?
<cr3> ev: I'm trying to troubleshoot a networking issue where the success_command can't seem to resolve domains
<ev> and you want to jump in at that point? Why not just put a sleep inf in?
<cr3> ev: that could work as well, I'll try that. thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<aperson_> Anyone have a pointer to the source code for the dhclient used by the installer?
<superm1> cr3: if i was going to guess, /target/etc/resolv.conf isn't populated and you might need to copy /etc/resolv.conf into /target/etc/resolv.conf if that's the problem
<cr3> superm1: the installed environment is fine, the problem seems to be a bug in casper when doing  network install where the success_command doesn't have any networking because 23networking sets the network interface to manual
<superm1> oh
<cr3> superm1: so, unless the nameserver is set explicitly somewhere in the preseed or somesuch, all network installs using casper can no longer rely on their dhcp server to provide nameserver information
<cr3> superm1: this is a recent bug introduce a month or so ago in precise :(
<cr3> obviously, nobody is insane enough to network install a live environment, so we're the only ones hit by that problem :)
<superm1> cr3: if it's a recent bug, caused by r990 perhaps of casper bzr?
<cr3> superm1: thanks for the heads up on that revision, I've taken a note to look into it tomorrow
<superm1> sure np.
<cjwatson> aperson_: You might be looking for debian/tree/busybox-udeb/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script in the busybox source package.
<cjwatson> ./debian/tree/busybox-udeb/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script:76:          printf "$domain" > /tmp/domain_name
<cjwatson> (Yes, it's a slightly shonky arrangement.)
<aperson_> @cjwatson: I've narrowed it down to that dhclient-script is call with BOUND and correctly sets the resolv.conf file, BUT soon after that it gets undone. It's undone by time killall.sh is called. I've been purrusing the dhclient code to see if I can get a clue. But I'm not a C programmer.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-04
<cjwatson> argh incomprehensible screen reader bugs
<cjwatson> I set self.screen_reader to True and it reads nothing at all
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1664 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-22 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1665 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/armadaxp.cfg debian/changelog): Move armhf/armadaxp to 3.2.0-1601 kernels.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1666 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu128
<cjwatson> Hmm.  Boot CD, press a key, add 'maybe-ubiquity' boot parameter, boot, press C-s Alt-Tab when ubiquity starts, screen reader works.  Boot CD, press a key, add 'break=bottom maybe-ubiquity' boot parameters, boot, exit initramfs shell immediately, press C-s Alt-Tab when ubiquity starts, screen reader doesn't work.
<cjwatson> BTW
<cjwatson> er, WTF
 * cjwatson tries running 'ubiquity --greeter' from the desktop instead
<stgraber> ... alt+backspace no longer working in irssi is getting really annoying ... /me tries to fix
 * cjwatson decides to attack bug 792652
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<cjwatson> I have a plan of attack
<cjwatson> basically involving forcibly widening the race
<cjwatson> well, I can't reproduce it either, but I think the fix may be as simple as http://paste.ubuntu.com/914594/
<cjwatson> seeing as cleanup is actually intended for this kind of thing and exit_ui_loops isn't
<cjwatson> hm, maybe not entirely
<cjwatson> yeah, that patch alone regresses bug 756920, so I need to be a bit more careful
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 756920 in ubiquity "Natty manual-partitioner is dangerously forgetful" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756920
<cjwatson> of course that's because maybe_update_grub gets grub-installer/bootdev directly and doesn't honour the UI
<cjwatson> I wonder if that had something to do with automatic mode
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5353 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix partman plugin to preseed grub-installer/bootdev in a cleanup method
<CIA-32> ubiquity: rather than exit_ui_loops, since talking to debconf in the latter isn't
<CIA-32> ubiquity: safe (LP: #792652). Adjust how maybe_update_grub gets the default boot
<CIA-32> ubiquity: device to avoid regressing LP #756920.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 756920 in ubiquity "Natty manual-partitioner is dangerously forgetful" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756920
<stgraber> bdmurray, jibel: so who of the two of you has the most upload speed? (bug 772470)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772470 in ubiquity "os-prober doesn't detect Windows partition but the recovery partition instead" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772470
<jibel> stgraber, what do you need ?
<stgraber> oh, hold on a sec, apparently I have a Windows 8 system that actually has a recovery partition (created by the windows installer), so unless windows8 is much different from windows7, I might actually be able to reproduce it
<stgraber> jibel: disk image ;)
<jibel> stgraber, 300GB, I'll use Fedex, that'll be faster.
<stgraber> jibel: right ;) ... let me try to reproduce that with windows8 first then :)
<superm1> stgraber: couldn't you reproduce just by replacing the bcd with the failed one attached to the bug?
<stgraber> superm1: I might be able to trick ubiquity into believe they are windows partitions, yes. When I first tried to look into this bug, I didn't actually have any Windows machine or VM at all
<superm1> ah
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1667 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-32> debian-installer: nic-firmware grew by nearly 4MB (!). Bump amd64, i386, and powerpc
<CIA-32> debian-installer: netboot image sizes to match.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1668 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu129
<stgraber> jibel: right, I think I spotted the part of the code that needs some hacking, I'll do some tests here and will ask you to confirm the fix when I have it
<stgraber> (as I'm not sure that testing with win8 counts ;))
<jibel> stgraber, sure, let me know if you need to test something.
<jibel> stgraber, I've a machine in the lab with 7 if you need to verify something, but that's a fresh install and that bug was on a preinstalled system
<stgraber> jibel: can you get me the current os-prober output on your machine? I don't remember seeing it in the bug
<jibel> stgraber, /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<jibel> report updated
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<stgraber> jibel: so indeed very similar to what I have here, good. I have a "fix" I'm testing now for the wubi part, will look at m-a after that
<stgraber> I guess nobody will mind me adding support for Windows 8 in ubiquity ;)
<stgraber> just noticed "Startup" became "StartUp" in win8, so windows_startup_folder was failing
<cjwatson> not at all ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, looks like I'll need to update os-prober too so it detects windows8 in the bcd
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914834/ <- that's only for the wubi part of the bug
<stgraber> and I can confirm that I get wubi when Windows starts
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, and is lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/os-prober/ubuntu/ abandonned? I'm going to push my change to the UDD branch this time
<stgraber> doh, migration-assistant is calling os-prober pretty much everywhere so will need substential hacking for it to do its own checks
<stgraber> hmm, trying to do that will end up badly I'm sure... that's quite a few use cases to take care of and I don't feel like re-implementing os-prober
<stgraber> going with an ugly but working and easy to review/understand change instead, having ubiquity add a "fake" entry to the os-prober cache just before calling m-a, the dropping it on exit. Should make for a minimal change
<stgraber> actually, looks like adding a --data option to os-prober and changing m-a to use it might be doable (m-a does the right checks)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5354 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Add windows 8 support
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5355 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Make wubi work when Windows isn't installed on the boot partition
<stgraber> jibel: right, I have a bunch of fixes making ubiquity work in your setup
<stgraber> but I'll want cjwatson to review to check I didn't miss a much easier way of dealing with the problem
<stgraber> cjwatson: I posted a comment in bug 772470 with the debdiffs for ubiquity, os-prober and migration-assistant
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772470 in ubiquity "os-prober doesn't detect Windows partition but the recovery partition instead" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772470
<stgraber> my install is still running here but I got the migration-assistant prompt and selected everything available, I should have post-install results in a few minutes
<mterry> cjwatson, ev: Hello!  I was looking at bug 960096, which has morphed into looking into why some gsettings aren't getting set like we expect on the LiveCD.  Do you have any insights or suggestions for places to look?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960096 in libxklavier "Live session started with wrong layout" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960096
<stgraber> mterry: gsettings => that's usually my "fault" ;)
<mterry> stgraber, yeah?
<stgraber> mterry: suppress-logout-menuitem is a key we set in ubiquity but unset on exit, let me check
<stgraber> mterry: I'm wondering if it could be a case of dconf not flushing things to disk and us killing it when entering the live session?
<stgraber> mterry: the keyboard layouts listed in that pastebin are the defaults one for the default language (English), so it looks like clicking Italian didn't properly save the new ones in gsettings
<mterry> yar
<mterry> Looks like just a series of things not saved to gsettings.  So your flush idea is good
<stgraber> mterry: ok, I confirmed that we indeed restore suppress-logout-menuitem on exit (in our code), so definitely looks like gsettings not saving things properly
<mterry> stgraber, if I recall there isn't a way to force a flush with dconf?
<stgraber> mterry: ubiquity directly calls "gsettings set ...", do you know if there's any reason for that not being flushed to disk instantly and if so, how do we force the flush?
<mterry> I would think that would do it...
<mterry> Unless that just talks to the daemon and it caches things
<mterry> Is there a reason you kill the daemon or is that just collatoral damage from killing a session?
<stgraber> just collatoral, we don't kill it explicitly
<stgraber> mterry: did you see a direct relationship between how quickly you click on "Prova" and how likely you are to get the bug?
<stgraber> right, reproduced here...
<mterry> stgraber, not sure...  honestly I was thinking there was an inverse releationship that the longer I waited the easier it was to trigger.  But that may have been my craziness
<mterry> stgraber, is it possible that the code path that sets these keys could not be running sometimes?
<stgraber> unlikely as it's called before the language switch
<stgraber> so if the UI switches, that code ran and didn't fail (or ubiquity would crash)
<mterry> stgraber, so, one thing I know from the past when I run gsettings for a different user is that I need to run it under dbus-launch
<mterry> stgraber, which I don't see happening here.  But that's more of an always-works or not issue...
<mterry> stgraber, like if you try sudo gsettings yourself in a console, I imagine it won't work for you either unless you dbus-launch?  Unless that's some weird setup I have
<stgraber> mterry: sudo -u user -i gsettings ... usually worked for me
<stgraber> note that -i might be what makes it work, otherwise you inherit $HOME which might be doing the wrong thing
<mterry> stgraber, no, -i doesn't help me (and ubiquity's not using that either)
<stgraber> ah right, though ubiquity runs dbus-launch (but not under dbus-launcher for some reason)
<mterry> stgraber, I don't see the dbus-launch call in gsettings.py
<stgraber> mterry: bin/ubiquity-dm
<mterry> (I usually do sudo -u ubuntu dbus-launch gsettings ...)
<mterry> stgraber, ah, I meant on the specific sudo call.  Like, if I try sudo gsettings in a normal terminal with a dbus session alive and well, I still need a nested dbus-launch for the sudo'd user
<stgraber> mterry: oh, that sounds weird but is easy to do anyway so can't hurt trying
<stgraber> well, not so easy to test without a new CD build... will need to do some hacks to test that one ;)
<stgraber> I doubt I'll be able to make sure that changes work as it's really racy
<stgraber> though I can check that it doesn't hurt and we can get more testing tomorrow
<stgraber> mterry: right, wrapping in dbus-launch at least doesn't break anything that I can see. I'll commit that change and release a new ubiquity so we can get more people to test it
<mterry> stgraber, heh, OK
<mterry> stgraber, testing liveCD stuff is a pain  :-/
<mterry> thanks!
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I'm not certain of the right place for bug 969568
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969568 in kickseed "Example kickseed file to add to install reference documents" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969568
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5356 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control ubiquity/gsettings.py): Call gsettings through dbus-launch to avoid loosing settings.
<stgraber> cjwatson: for bug 772470, slangasek was kind enough to do sanity check the diffs. I want it in tomorrow's image so jibel can run some tests and I can fix anything breaking/regressing as a result, so I'm uploading it now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772470 in ubiquity "os-prober doesn't detect Windows partition but the recovery partition instead" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772470
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5357 ubiquity/ (compat/os-prober debian/changelog): Create a separate os-prober cache when WINOSDATA is set in the environment
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-05
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5358 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): releasing version 2.10.7
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, my 12.04 server just refused to reboot after the last few updates. I got a unaligned pointer error from grub at boot time
<stgraber> cjwatson: I fixed it by booting into recovery mode and running update-grub + grub-install on both disks but I'm wondering if there's a general problem of grub not updating the mbr record of all disks on upgrade
<stgraber> (luckily although some 6000km away, that server had kvm access so was fixable ;))
<twb> I asked this yesterday but IIRC I didn't get an answer:
<twb> How do I tell partman to use 1024 units instead of 1000 units?
<twb> 1Mi doesn't work
<twb> Really confusingly, if I type 2147483648B it claims to allocate 2GB (not GiB), and if I give 1073741824 B it claims to allocate 512.0 MB
<twb> This is in precise BTW
<twb> Fuck it, anna-intall parted-udeb and do it by hand (if I can).
<twb> cjwatson: FYI, "guided partitioning" in precise creates aligned / and /home, but biosgrub is *not* aligned according to parted-udeb's align-check optimal
<cjwatson> stgraber: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/os-prober/ubuntu isn't abandoned, but my branch was unbound and I didn't notice
<cjwatson> stgraber: (sorted now)
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r339 ubuntu/os-probes/mounted/x86/20microsoft: Add Windows 8 support
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r340 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51ubuntu2
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r341 ubuntu/os-probes/mounted/x86/20microsoft: Add an alternate mode to 20microsoft where if WINOSDATA is set in the environment, partitions containing the OS are listed instead of partitions containing the boot record.
<CIA-32> os-prober: cjwatson * r342 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.51ubuntu3
<cjwatson> stgraber: I've transferred your commits over to that branch now - I'd prefer to use that because being able to merge directly from upstream git is handy
<cjwatson> stgraber: grub> what does 'debconf-show grub-pc' say/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: os-prober changes look plausible, thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: I've pushed the Windows 8 support part upstream
<cjwatson> bdmurray: installation-guide is the right place; I deleted the kickseed task
<CIA-32> installation-guide: cjwatson * r501 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 3.2.
<CIA-32> installation-guide: cjwatson * r502 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 3.4.
<CIA-32> installation-guide: cjwatson * r503 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Precise.
<CIA-32> installation-guide: cjwatson * r504 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/install-methods/automatic-install.xml):
<CIA-32> installation-guide: Add an example Kickstart configuration file, thanks to Ameet Paranjape
<CIA-32> installation-guide: (LP: #969568).
<CIA-32> installation-guide: cjwatson * r505 ubuntu/ (build/preseed.pl debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> installation-guide: Expand &archive-mirror; to archive.ubuntu.com when generating example
<CIA-32> installation-guide: preseed file (LP: #955607).
<cjwatson> really ought to merge with Debian but this is a start ...
<CIA-32> installation-guide: cjwatson * r506 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu6
<cjwatson> bdmurray: do you know how to get http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-p-tracking-bugs.html to come up to date?
<gema> cjwatson: what do you want us to do with uefi grub re bug 934614?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 934614 in grub2 "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
<gema> cjwatson: john johansen is also willing to help, but I am not sure what you are after from your comment?
<cjwatson> gema: in my comment I indicated that I could use the output of boot_info_script
<cjwatson> was that unclear?
<gema> cjwatson: yes, let me read it again
<cjwatson> "The output of 'sudo boot_info_script' from http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ (the boot-info-script package is only version 0.60 which doesn't support UEFI, so please make sure to use at least version 0.61) may be useful in tracking this down."
<cjwatson> and my install was UEFI, I do know the difference ;-)
<gema> cjwatson: does your grub install and work with all the uefi bits and pieces?
<cjwatson> yes.
<gema> :D
<gema> ahh, ok
<cjwatson> I know the difference. :-)
<gema> yeah, I don't so I am just making sure, bear with me
<cjwatson> I mean it's a bit busted, but it doesn't have the sort of fundamental breakage you're reporting
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> which to me smells very strongly of a UEFI grub core image trying to load BIOS grub modules or vice versa - which is a misconfiguration
<cjwatson> it could for example happen if there's a prior installation and the system is booting from the wrong one, but now /boot/grub/ contains a different type of modules
<cjwatson> e.g. you booted the installer using UEFI but are attempting to boot the installed system using BIOS - this is typically a firmware menu choice
<cjwatson> you have to be consistent and boot the installer and the installed system using the same one
<cjwatson> of BIOS vs. UEFI
<gema> cjwatson: how do we know which booting method the liveCD used?
<cjwatson> it installed grub-efi therefore it was booted using UEFI
<gema> ok
<cjwatson> it is possible for it to be booted either way
<cjwatson> it's usually a boot menu choice
<gema> ok, understood, we'll run the script and update results as soon as I can get that machine to reboot :)
<cjwatson> I expect the script will indicate that there are bits of the previous BIOS GRUB installation lying around
<gema> ok
<cjwatson> which isn't actually an error as such, it will just mean you need to figure out how to boot the installed system using UEFI
<cjwatson> BTW if you considered /var/log/installer/partman sensitive, then the output of boot_info_script is too
<gema> ok
<gema> cjwatson: what information exactly are you looking for, I am finding difficult to convince the owner of the machine to run that script
<cjwatson> gema: I need to know whether there are bits of a BIOS GRUB lying around somewhere, to confirm this hypothesis
<cjwatson> gema: otherwise, the owner of the machine needs to be very clear whether they're booting the installed system using BIOS or UEFI, and (if my hypothesis is correct) learn how to boot it using UEFI
<gema> cjwatson: his machine always tries to boot UEFI and falls back to bios if UEFI doesn't work
<gema> cjwatson: there is no configuration setting to do anything else
<cjwatson> I'm afraid, then, I don't know.  It works for me.
<gema> cjwatson: yeah, but we are not shipping your machine, so let me try contacting jjohansen and see if he can run the script
<cjwatson> gema: I understand that we are not shipping my machine, but the error reported here is unlikely to be hardware-specific
<gema> cjwatson: you are probably right, that is exactly why I'd like to get it fixed, let me talk to john and see if he can run the script and get us that data
<cjwatson> gema: The error indicates that GRUB is trying to load a module which is fundamentally incompatible with the GRUB core image being run
<cjwatson> gema: If that were a bug in the package, it would be reproducible on every UEFI install
<cjwatson> gema: Contrariwise, since it is not reproducible on every UEFI install, that suggests that it is likely a configuration problem of some kind
<gema> cjwatson: configuration of what?
<cjwatson> gema: And, since the report concerns a situation of a UEFI install being performed over the top of a BIOS install, the overwhelming probability is that some bit of the prior BIOS install is being loaded
<cjwatson> From the point of view of GRUB, that's a configuration problem
<cjwatson> And if the user is unwilling to provide all the information I need, I'm afraid I can't proceed
<gema> cjwatson: I understand that, I am trying to find a more willing user, will ping you when we have that data
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, "debconf-show grub-pc" indeed showed me what's wrong ;)
<stgraber> cjwatson: I installed that machine from kvm, then rebooted on metal which is how I usually install systems remotely in that datacenter
<stgraber> cjwatson: but grub stored the disk/by-id path to the disks, which no longer match
<stgraber> grub-pc/install_devices: /dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00001, /dev/disk/by-id/ata-QEMU_HARDDISK_QM00002
<stgraber> these should instead be /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3000DM001-9YN166_S1F013HW /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3000DM001-9YN166_S1F01Q0B
<cjwatson> right, you need 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' after changing disks
<cjwatson> grub doesn't have a safe way to tell what to do otherwise
<stgraber> cjwatson: done, thanks. I guess I'll add a check for that in my post-install sanity check script (ensuring that everything listed in install_devices actually exists)
<stgraber> jibel: ping
<stgraber> jibel: could you confirm the fix for bug 772470 with your setup?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772470 in ubiquity "os-prober doesn't detect Windows partition but the recovery partition instead" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772470
<jibel> stgraber, ok will do.
<jibel> stgraber, no difference. no wubi option and no m-a, same output for os-prober. Are there any specific conditions the system should satisfy to display these options ?
<stgraber> jibel: argh...
<stgraber> jibel: it needs to have ntfs partitions containing user directories
<stgraber> jibel: can you paste /var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog somewhere?
<stgraber> jibel: during testing yesterday I had a few times where ntfs wouldn't mount causing what you're describing here
<jibel> stgraber, aha, you're right: "Failed to mount '/dev/sda3' Operation not permitted"
<bdmurray> stgraber: you might look at the merge proposal for bug 973794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973794 in casper "Malformed 'search' entry in /etc/resolv.conf on network install" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973794
<stgraber> yay! not my fault ;)
<jibel> stgraber, fixing windows first and will install again
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<stgraber> jibel: apparently Windows 8 likes to suspend-to-disk on shutdown, making mounting the partition almost always impossible, so we'll need to figure something out for 12.10
<stgraber> jibel: one option is to cancel the suspend to disk (there's an ntfs-3g option for that) but that may end up with data loss for the user
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'll have a look, thanks
<jibel> stgraber, yep, my test systems sometimes stops in weird states. chkdsk usually fix that.
<stgraber> bdmurray: right, valid bug report but I don't really like the fix, changing the logic completely has a high potential of regression. I'll have a look at just fixing the sed regexp
<jibel> stgraber, m-a works
<stgraber> jibel: cool, did wubi work too (when the partition table is full)?
<jibel> stgraber, no, I must change the partitioning in windows first.
<stgraber> k
<stgraber> gema: Can I get ssh access to a machine affected by bug 966294?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966294 in ubiquity "Ubiquity loops forever from ubiquity_webcam_play" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<gema> stgraber: I guess I can make it happen, yes, gimme a sec
<stgraber> gema: thanks
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5359 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5360 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.8
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-06
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5361 trunk/configure: autogen (intltool update)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5362 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: * Try harder to make the unit tests work within autopkgtest:
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  - Install mockresolver (it's small, and this really does make the
<CIA-32> ubiquity:  plumbing a lot easier).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5363 trunk/ (tests/debconf.conf-installed debian/changelog tests/run):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Use test debconf databases stacked on top of the system ones in
<CIA-32> ubiquity: autopkgtest mode rather than requiring tests/build to have been run
<CIA-32> ubiquity: first.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5364 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix test_ubi_partman not to rely on tests/partman-tree/ in autopkgtest
<CIA-32> ubiquity: mode.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-07
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5365 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Do a better job of removing .la files.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-08
<CIA-32> base-installer: cjwatson * r972 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-32> base-installer: * Backport from upstream (Joey Hess):
<CIA-32> base-installer:  - Add missing semicolon to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00CDMountPoint.
<CIA-32> base-installer: cjwatson * r973 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.122ubuntu7
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-01
<plars> xnox: I'm having trouble locating it at the moment, but istr there was a recent bug with auto-resize where it would let you proceed even if there wasn't enough space to install the new system.  I think I'm still hitting it but I can't seem to locate the bug #. Is this one you know offhand?
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1162454 has a couple of duplicates
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1162454 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer was crashing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162454
<plars> I seem to be stuck on an oem install at:
<plars> Applying changes - Noting disappearance of ubiquity
<plars> it's been stuck here for at least the past 2 hours
<plars> when I unroll the details, it says "dpkg: ubiquity: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested: ubiquity-frontend-gtk depends on ubiquity (= 2.13.18)"
<cjwatson> plars: bug 1161943, fixed in ubiquity 2.4.1
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161943 in System76 "oem-config hangs when removing ubquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161943
<cjwatson> er, 2.14.0
<plars> cjwatson: thanks!
<plars> I was just in the process of reproducing it on another machine
<plars> cjwatson: is there due to be another spin soon? latest I have is from Thursday
<cjwatson> plars: a bunch of things got stuck - I thought I'd cleared it earlier but there still seems to be something going on
<plars> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> looking as time permits
<cjwatson> Hm, I fear the new code doesn't handle kills of ssh triggers
<infinity> cjwatson: The old code didn't kill SSH triggers either.  At least, not in any way that killed the other end.
<cjwatson> No, that wasn't quite what I meant though
<cjwatson> A bunch of cron.* processes on nusakan were apparently hung waiting for non-existent child processes
<cjwatson> Which is confusing because os.wait() should have come back
<cjwatson> But not working today, so I just did minimal cleanup so that builds could proceed, after failing to gather any more useful information
<infinity> You'd think os.wait would be a really thin wrapper around something sane.
<cjwatson> It is
<cjwatson> Unfortunately I can't tell what was really going on due to fascist ptrace restrictions
<cjwatson> So I was mostly guessing
<infinity> Blame kees.
<infinity> I do.
 * antarus blames kees for everything
<cjwatson> And I couldn't reproduce a similar problem in a cut-down test case
<cjwatson> So meh
 * antarus grumbles about yama
<cjwatson> Anyhow, I've poked Ubuntu desktop image builds
 * infinity misread that as "puked".
<cjwatson> That too
<infinity> "Here, let me vomit out some images for you."
<cjwatson> Oh, I suspect I see why cron.* was hung.  It was trying to fetch the livefs build log without a timeout.
<cjwatson> Cron mail clarified that my os.wait guess was entirely wrong.
 * cjwatson fixes
<cjwatson> That's a relief.  I was wondering if everything I knew about Unix process handling was wrong.
<cjwatson> Which, I mean, it probably still is, just more subtly.
<infinity> Heh
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-02
<tripathp> Hello everybody .. I wanted to know how does one go about changing the slide show which we see when installing edubuntu ? It has slides like "Under the hood", "Getting help with Edubuntu" etc etc
<ogra_> thats in the ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu package
<tripathp> ogra_, let me check if I can find something in that package .
<xnox> ogra_: tripathp: all slideshows are maintained in lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<xnox> ogra_: tripathp: bugs on the other hand, are against respective ubuntu packages.
<xnox> bdmurray: I thought bug 1162454 was solved before.... like in python-apt itself or somewhere similar before....
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1162454 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UnicodeDecodeError in apt_pkg.size_to_str" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162454
<ogra_> well, apt-ghet source ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu will at least get you the right source package
<tripathp> xnox, ogra_ well I just extracted the package oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu.58.2_all.deb .. however the slides in that package are not the one I see during the installation … I guess the package would be under the filesystem.squashfs file .. am I correct ?
<tripathp> I do not have a ubuntu system presently .. I am working on a RHEL box .
<tripathp> are all the packages in a ubuntu dvd iso in filesystem.squashfs file ?
<xnox> tripathp: bzr branch lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu should get you _all_ slideshows. And there is a small script to "run" every slideshow in test mode.
<xnox> tripathp: dependencies are "light" - python / gtk-webkit. Should be available on RHEL as well.
<ogra_> (and bzr :) )
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: i reported bug 1163266 for oem installs failing to complete with todays images. could see 'kernel: [  212.539348] indicator-sessi[1685]: segfault' in the syslog. It would be helpful if you could please reassign the bug if you think its a kernel issue
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163266 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM installations hang on 'Noting disappearance of ubiquity' step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163266
<cjwatson> segfaults aren't a kernel issue
<cjwatson> that segfault is an indicator-session problem, but I suspect it's unrelated to this
<cjwatson> however I don't have mental bandwidth to investigate at the moment
<xnox> ubiquity crashes at the end of oem-config on every automatic preseed of nexus7, that also may or may not be related. I can poke it a bit.
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: ok thank you
<bdmurray> xnox: oh maybe in bug 1132918
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1132918 in python-apt (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubiquity crashes after user creation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132918
<xnox> bdmurray: yes, thank you. Let me see if we regressed or added a new instance of this bug =)
<xnox> bdmurray: well, apt_pkg task is still open against cjwatson, yet I don't seem to be able to reproduce the crash as shown in bug 1162454.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1132918 in python-apt (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1162454 Ubiquity crashes after user creation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132918
<xnox> psivaa: so the postrm scripts are hanging while trying to talk to debconf, seems like it's still locked by ubiquity. Killing postrm of ubiquity & cryptsetup "finished" auto-removal with an error dialog and moved on with things - e.g. I got the login screen as expected.
<xnox> wrt. indicator-session crashing well whoopsie did lock /var/crash but there was no crash report written out =(
<ev> whoopsie doesn't handle writing crash files. That's apport's job.
<xnox> ev: ok. oh why did apport fail to write it out........ /o\
 * ev blames aufs
<ev> err whatever we're using these days
<ev> the one that hates inotify
<xnox> ev: it's oem-config so fully normal ext4
<ev> curses!
<xnox> overlayfs is the one you were thinking off =)
<ev> yeah, that monstrosity
<psivaa> xnox: ok, thanks for the info. ill try that
<ev> xnox: anything interesting in /var/log/apport.log for indicator-session?
<cjwatson> postrm> that sounds like a lack of appropriate passthrough ...
<psivaa> xnox: ev: plars pointed that there was an earlier bug reported for this postrm hang. bug 1161943. This bug contains applort.log with some exceptions
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161943 in System76 "oem-config hangs when removing ubquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161943
<ev> oh dear
<xnox> cjwatson: looking into logs more things do look funny. E.g. in alwaysdoes chroot / to execute things, instead of like just executing them directly. And there is a locked config.dat as well....
<ev> xnox: would I be correct in assuming that the user for uid 29999 was removed prior to this crash occurring?
<xnox> ev: correct.
<xnox> ev: on the console sudo refuses to work and barks at me "Who is she?!"
<xnox> or something like that.
<ev> hahahaha, excellent
<xnox> ev: indeed, I agree.
<xnox> ev: apport.log is spammed with "ifpath = os.path.expanduser(_ignore_file)" failing a lot with key-error.
<ev> yeah, I'm digging at that right now
<xnox> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670896/  if it helps at all.
<xnox> to isolate apport, I'll reinstall but will have it disabled.
<ev> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ev/apport/1163453/+merge/156637
<xnox> ev: =))))
<xnox> Now I got an assertion fail from upstart and a Kernel panic!
<xnox> ev: better, I have zero length file now.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-03
<em22_> hello,  Im trying to install ubuntustudio beta1.  I used the "Something Else" option.  everything was going fine.  I made some choices, and then changed my mind and reverted them.  then I quit the installer.  looked at the disk.  then started over.  now the installer won't go past the initial screen -- it is the point where it detects if any partitions are mounted or in the general area where that happens.  I freaked thinking the
<em22_> disk was damaged, that the revert had not worked.  but, no, everything boots fine, I have about a dozen partiotns and about 5 versions of linux.  I booted my main system and also the system I intended to replace and had made the reverted changes to.  I was doing an install from flash, so then I thought, maybe the flash saved a setting which was causing this problem, so I tried a DVD and got the same result.  this is really strange
<em22_> .  program is not frozen, when I choose quit it responds just fine.  but after clicking continue at the screen where it asks if you want to also install mp3 etc.  then the cursor just spins forever.  any ideas?
<xnox> em22_: bug 1080701
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<em22_> xnox:  Thank You!  yes, that is the bug alright.  I will try the suggested work-arounds and see what happens
<infinity> xnox: Do you have a fix in the works for that one before release?
<xnox> infinity: i'm failing to reproduce it reliable and strace it at the same time to figure out why partman-* shell scripts are hanging and not returning =/
<xnox> s/reliable/reliably/
<em22_> xnox:  Im suspecious that the part table may be getting altered in some subtle way.  what I encountered is that the firt couple of times I ran the installer -- and aborted...  everything worked exactly as expected.  then I had a gee I wonder what that does moment....   on the partition manager page, next to the Change button, there is a [+] and [-]  without any explaination of what they are for/do.  I guessed that they added and r
<em22_> emoved, but decided to try it, being falsely confident in revert and other prompts to fend off disaster.  So it allowed me to delete sad11 on a disk with 13 partitions.  this seems like a very bad idea to me, to create a hole in the middle of the chain should not have been allowed.  so after seeing what it intended to do, I did a revert.  it was after that the trouble started, everything had been fine until then.
<em22_> xnox:  where are these scripts?  I'd like to take a look at them.
<xnox> em22_: /var/lib/partman/automatically_partition/[15reuse|25replace]
<em22_> a related issue, again pointing to the partition chain being altered in some way....   when you make a Change and specify the mount point and format type, then after hitting OK, it brings up a resize prompt, which declares that it is going to resize the disk and it may take awhile etc.  But the thing is, I did not request to change the size of the partition, and it would break things if it was altered, so it is a bug that this dia
<em22_> log comes up.  But I always cancel it...  so no harm done, but other people may not cancel it....  not sure what it will do when resizing the partition to be the same size it already is... or maybe off by one.  but something defintely rotten here.
<em22_> a further observation...  my partitions are not track aligned.  this is due to the original windows layout.
<em22_> xnox: thanks, I will take a look
<infinity> em22_: There's nothing wrong with deleting a partition in the middle of the disk, I don't see why you think that should be disallowed.
<ogra_> its not very effective though
<em22_> because, even though it is allowed for the chain to point to partitions that are not in linear address sequence, most programs that access the partitons do assume that they are in sequence, this leads to disk corruption major bad personal experience with that one (cough cough windows).  in addition to which, on a disk with multiple oses, if you start arbitrarly changing the partition numbers you break any os that is not using uuid
<em22_>  to find them.  it is only safe to make changes at the end of the chain, anything else is very high risk.
<infinity> em22_: Erm, almost none of that is true.
<infinity> em22_: Partition length are defined in the partition table, nothing just scans and hopes, at least, nothing written in the last decade or two.
<em22_> infinity: you do know about fstab dont you???
<infinity> Sounds vaguely familiar.  Tell me more.
<em22_> you know... the place where partitons are typically specified by their sequence number...   and if that number changes, then the entries are pointing to the wrong thing.   try man fstab
<infinity> em22_: That was sarcasm in response to your talking down to me, but thanks.
<em22_> well, I should hope that it would be sarcasm...  but you seem to have missed the point that the partitions are often specified by number and adding or deleting partitons changes that number.  and thus breaks any os expecting that number to be there.  and yes, in a matter of speaking, oses do indeed scan the partition table...  because anything more than 4 partitions is stared as a LINKED LIST which must be walked.  windows expects
<em22_>  this linked list to be in linear address sequence, really bad things happen if it is not.  even though technically the list could be out of order...  you will destroy your disk if you have any windows partitions on there...  Ive had this happen so not theoory here.
<ogra_> the only thing removing a partition in the middle causes is  latency for the heads since their ways get longer when jumping between inner and outer partitions  (if you actually use two on the ends)
<em22_> ogra_: you assume far too much...  try a set up with 5 different oses installed,  to each os, add all of the not-auto-detected partitions manually, using their number, e.g. sdaXX.  now delete one of the partitions in the middle and see what happens to your oses.  I shall not make any further comments on this subject.  further information can be found in the many fine documents.
 * ogra_ wonders why anyone would have 5 OSes installed .... 
<em22_> people who like to try different things and people who develop software, both categories are likely to install multiple oses.
<cjwatson> none of this means that the facility should be absent, since many fine and sensible operating systems (e.g. Ubuntu) use UUIDs in fstab and really don't care about being renumbered.  at most perhaps it justifies a warning.
<cjwatson> anyway I'm sceptical that this is related; I'm pretty sure the transactional properties of partition manager operations are working
<em22_> a warning would be good, an ADVANCED button would be better.   only the boot partiton and the swap partition are auto configured for UUID.  when adding the other partitions manually it is more convenient to use the number.
<cjwatson> any partitions that you configure while installing Ubuntu will use UUIDs
<cjwatson> we won't be adding a separate advanced button
<cjwatson> they're pernicious warts on UI
<cjwatson> in any case: the usual things minimally necessary to debug this kind of problem are /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman from the running installer after reproducing the hang
<cjwatson> the latter has a trace of partition operations
<cjwatson> regarding "more convenient", what I strongly recommend for manual partition additions is to use labels
<cjwatson> they're easier to remember than partition numbers and more robust, at the small cost of having to remember to set the label once per filesystem creation
<em22_> yes, the behavior is strange....  my observation is that everything was working perfectly, and I did multiple installs of 12.10 and multiple aborted installs of 13.04 with out any problems.  but as soon as I selected to delete a partiton followed by reverting that deletion.  after that I can no longer install to that disk.  so we must then wonder what is the potential cause of such behavior.  furthermore, this change is persistant
<em22_> /permenant.  Even after powering off the computer, even after using a DVD instead of the flash drive.  I have a disk that used to work fine for installs, and now it no longer works for installs.  therefore something has been permanently altered, so the question becomes what?
<cjwatson> I'm not asserting that it's unrelated, merely saying that it's surprising and my instinct as a developer would be to look somewhere else first
<cjwatson> anyhow, bed
<em22_> cjwatson: ah, yes, well, one of the annoyances of  the installer's partition manager is that it does NOT give any ability to specify a label for your disk, so be default you end up with a bunch of unlabed volumes.
<cjwatson> yeah, I have an old bug about that.  but it's not a problem for this case since any partitions you set up in the installer's partition manager will be configured using UUIDs for you
<cjwatson> (assuming you opt to mount them somewhere, of course, and why not)
<em22_> until you try to access them for a different os and then find they have no lable
<cjwatson> if you're setting up partitions by hand later, you're also not using the installer's partition manager
<cjwatson> sure, easy enough to set though at the point when you're writing fstab lines by hand
<ogra_> so add one if thats your usecase
<cjwatson> I mean, this is already not in pretty autoconfig UI territory
<ogra_> its not like it is hard to add an additional label
<cjwatson> I mean, I would like to fix that annoyance in my copious free time (ho ho), but it shouldn't block you here.
<ogra_> heh
<em22_> old habits die hard....  it is easy to use a number, anything else requires jumping through extra hoops, if the install it temporary the hoops may not be woorth the effort.
<cjwatson> this is an old habit that should have been killed off at the point when Linux started making it very, very obvious that it was not going to guarantee disk device names across kernel versions or even (sometimes) across reboots.
<em22_> okay, I concede that most people are not going to be installing 5 oses....  but the general pricaple remains that it is dangerous to delete a partition in the middle, if you do it you had better know what you are doing or you will get in trouble.
<cjwatson> that's why we put considerable effort into migrating away from plain disk device names in persistent configuration files.
<cjwatson> by definition the manual partitioning UI is for people who know what they are doing
<em22_> okay point taken
<cjwatson> I'm not completely opposed to discreet warnings if they don't get in the way (so no modal dialog boxes), but we aren't going to start inserting layer upon layer of "no, even more advanced" UIs
<em22_> a tool tip over the add remove buttons woud be nice, they are quite obtuse
<cjwatson> bug would be welcome
<cjwatson> I should really sleep :)
<em22_> okay, where would you like me to file the bug... launchpad? what area etc?
<em22_> thankks for the chat, have a good night
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<cjwatson> or the ubiquity source package in Ubuntu if approaching from some other direction
<cjwatson> (the first url may kick you out in favour of 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' or something, I forget)
<SilentBot> Hello
<SilentBot> does anyone in here know why the ubuntu installer will not see my windows 8 partition?
<SilentBot> Ive followed the guide for installing on a UEFI system but with success
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-04
<mpt> xnox, hi, why did you assign bug 947107 to a team?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "No partition labels in the resize widgets" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947107
<xnox> mpt: I was young and naive in september last year?! =)
<ogra_> ah, back then ... that were the times
<simosx> Hi All! We have this issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1158750 that messes up the Ubuntu if it is installed in Greece (!).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simosx> What happens is that: 1. User installs Ubuntu 13.04 with the default environment in English. 2. GEOIP finds that the user is located in Greece (probably more countries), so it auto-adds the Greek locale for numbers, time, etc. 3. The Greek locale is not .UTF-8 but the old 8-bit style. 4. Many apps do not work, specifically those that show Greek from the locale (Mon, Tue, Wed, ...) and more.
<simosx> Q1. Does anyone else from a non-English speaking country have the same issue?
<simosx> Q2. We filed the bug under 'ubiquity'. Is that good? Should we have tried 'ubuntu-installer' instead?
<simosx> hmm, and ping cjwatson ;-)
<GrueMaster> Wow, lots of familiar names in the channel.  Sup!!
<GrueMaster> Anyone here that can help woth oem-config on 12.04 server? It seems to crash on me when I try to reinitialize it on a running system. My steps are "apt-get install oem-config;oem-config-prepare" and reboot.
<GrueMaster> The reason for this is I am gearing up to start distributing servers with custom fpga development platforms in them to various customers, and I am tasked with streamlining and making the deployment as turnkey as possible.  Ubuntu is the best choice for this work.
<xnox> GrueMaster: sounds like you want cloud-init / cloud-based images that self-boot and self-configure (mostly)
<infinity> No reason oem-config wouldn't work for this.  How's it crashing?
<xnox> GrueMaster: it works fine on e.g. panda server preinstalled armhf images.
<GrueMaster> xnox: Not cloud based.
<GrueMaster> infinity: It craches with a "File or Directory not found error.  Unfortunately, the system I had initially setup has already shipped out.
<xnox> GrueMaster: the fact that cloud-init was written for cloud can be missleading. It is used to lauch: VMs, lxc containers and even deploy bare-metal nodes/installations.
<GrueMaster> xnox: I know.  I used to test them daily.
<xnox> fair enough, if you know it's not what you need, then you don't need it =)
<xnox> GrueMaster: was the debconf frontend installed?!
<GrueMaster> The issue here is that I need to install a system (no problem from USB), do some specific configurations for the apps we install, run tests on the fpga, then prep the system to ship out.
<GrueMaster> xnox: yes (which was also an issue).  It installed both ubiquity-debconf and ubiquity-qt.
<infinity> GrueMaster: oem-config-debconf too?
<xnox> GrueMaster: you want oem-config-debconf ubiquity-frontend-debconf and none of the qt stuff.
<GrueMaster> yes
<GrueMaster> xnox: I know.  I ran apt-get install oem-config and the dependencies pulled the rest.
<xnox> hmm... not much poking in the dark.
 * xnox ponders if we have any manual or automatic server oem config tests or not.
<GrueMaster> Not last time I checked.
<GrueMaster> At least not very good ones.  But that is a different arguement for a later time.
<xnox> yeah, quickly checked iso-tracker & jenkins the closes thing is alternate cd, which is not the same as client side oem config is graphical.
<infinity> apt-get install oem-config won't get you oem-config-debconf by default, I thought?
<infinity> It's been a while since I had to mangle all of that for panda preinstalls.
<GrueMaster> btw, adding "debug-oem-config" to the kernel boot paramters really didn't help.  Nothing useful was generated (in fact, it only showed the python crash details once instead of 4 times in the syslog).
<GrueMaster> infinity: "apt-cache depends oem-config" lists oem-config-debconf and it was installed on this system.
<GrueMaster> I'll have to try to get some spare cycles and retest this I guess.  Bit frustrating though.
 * GrueMaster ponders writing a python test script for this, just to spite the powers that be.
<GrueMaster> THis is on x86-64 btw.  I'm now at Intel.  They tend to frown on arm development here.  :P
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-05
<GrueMaster> Ok, just installed 12.04 server on a vm.  After getting to a login and running "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade", when I try "apt-get install oem-config" it tries to install the KDE stack (347 packages).  Not the gtk stack, just the kde stack.
<GrueMaster> Something is pulling in ubiquity-frontend-kde (which wants the rest I would assume).
<GrueMaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678383/
 * GrueMaster is out for the day.
<xnox> GrueMaster: as we said. "apt-get-install oem-config" is not enough, you want "apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-debconf oem-config-debconf oem-config" instead. There is no way to sanely specify alternatives, thus one must list the desired frontend first.
<GrueMaster> Ok, so that works around the dependency issue.  Now to work around the real problem.
<xnox> yeap. We "expected it to just work™"
<GrueMaster> xnox: If it "just worked", do you honestly think I would be asking questions here??  Please try to remember that I was doing QA for Ubuntu on Arm for 3 years before being booted due to office politics above my pay grade.
<xnox> Sorry, it was a joke. I understand that you are hitting a bug in oem-config-debconf, which frankly is not tested that well.
<GrueMaster> That I am aware of (and part of the reason I am no longer at Canonical).
<GrueMaster> But I really do not want to go down that path.  What I need is a solution.
<GrueMaster> Currently I am staring at a screen full of init output and no oem-config.  This is in a kvm session after doing a server install, logging in, then installing oem-config (as listed above) and running oem-config-prepare and rebooting.
<GrueMaster> I'll try to post a screenshot somewhere.
<GrueMaster> http://members.dsl-only.net/~tdavis/Ubuntu-server-post-oem-config.png
<GrueMaster> Will try on bare hardware soon (hopefully in the next hour or so).
<simosx> is there a Ubiquity developer here? We have a critical bug that affects 13.04.
<xnox> GrueMaster: hm. I'd install the VM differently, let me test here something.
<xnox> simosx: post a bug number?
<simosx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1158750
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [High,Confirmed]
<simosx> The solution should be very simple, just append ".UTF-8" to the generated locale.
<simosx> With this bug, LibreOffice crashes on start. Other apps do not work.
<GrueMaster> How would you install the VM differently???  The purpoose of this install was to test the ability to run oem-config after installation and system modification.  The later part cannot be automated via preseed.
<simosx> The problem happens when you install Ubuntu with the default English locale, but if you are located in another country (such as Greece), then through geoip/timezone, the installer sets the "el_GR" locale as well.
<xnox> GrueMaster: not install oem-config manually, but instead let the installer put it in place. I'm running an installation here at the moment. Might take 10minutes or so.
<simosx> And it's "el_GR" instead of "el_GR.UTF-8".
<simosx> that is, 8-bit character set and all the problems that come from that.
<GrueMaster> xnox: That won't work for this situation.  I need to install and build our test environemt (which includes kernel modules) and run it on the test hardware prior to configuring the system for shipping to customers.
<GrueMaster> In otherwords, I cannot just do an install and ship.
<simosx> xnox, how can I assign the bug to someone from the Ubuntu Installer team?
<xnox> GrueMaster: one gets a root account & allowed to boot and customize system many times. Before shipping, one needs to touch a magic file and then the next boot will be expected to be done by the customer.
<xnox> GrueMaster: it's a two step installation.
<GrueMaster> xnox: That has never been my experience with the server installs when selecting oem-config during install.  Next reboot it prompts for user info.
<GrueMaster> And the "magic file" is /var/lib/oem-config/run (which is created by oem-config-prepare).
<xnox> well it did work correctly on the alternate cd installs during quantal cycle which should be very similar.
<xnox> anyway testing at the moment with a raring cd.
<GrueMaster> sigh.  Can't use Raring.  requirements here are for LTS releases only.
<GrueMaster> And I am trying really hard to push for Ubuntu first.  Just not getting very far.
<xnox> sure, sure. I'm just making sure it works with raring (if it does great, if precise doesn't behave the same way i have somewhere to cherry pick a fix from). If it doesn't even work with raring, then there will be some extra digging required.
<GrueMaster> Makes sense.
<xnox> GrueMaster: and alas, it fails to boot with grub not finding it's modules. *sigh*
<eliasps> The bug that simosx reported creates a bug issue on Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 (which will be official).
<eliasps> The problem with the locales affects datemenu.js file and gdm nor gnome-shell are able to load.
<xnox> bug 1165092
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1165092 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "oem-config fails with ubuntu-server images" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165092
<xnox> GrueMaster: broken in raring in a similar manner.
<xnox> ogra_: how does oem-config manage to work at all with debconf frontend in e.g. precise/server/panda images?
<GrueMaster> xnox: Give me a sec, I can look at jasper-initramfs and figure it out.  Just need to remote into my home system (which is currently processing updates).
<GrueMaster> xnox: Ok, jasper does the following:
<GrueMaster> mkdir -p /root/var/lib/oem-config
<GrueMaster> touch /root/var/lib/oem-config/run
<GrueMaster> That's all.
<GrueMaster> This is from the preinstalled images (panda, beagle, etc).
<xnox> hm..... but panda/beagle/etc all have a single serial/known tty to boot to. With typical intel server it's grub & vt handovers. (e.g. on first boot in the vm I had to manually switch to tty1)
<GrueMaster> xnox: I have to image a new system this afternoon, so will also be able to test again on bare hw (which is my main focus for this).  I'll try to post the python errors I saw earlier.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-06
<sparky1> hello!!!
<sparky1> welcome!!
<sparky1> i am sparky1
<sparky1> welcome sparky1
<sparky1> sparky1 is having some technical difficulties
<sparky1> sparky1 would like to extend a greeting to anyone paying attention
<sparky1> 0_o
<sparky1> hello
<sparky1> i am having some trouble
<sparky1> Executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed.
<sparky1> This is a fatal error.
<sparky1> Executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed.
<sparky1> This is a fatal error.
<sparky1> Executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed.
<sparky1> This is a fatal error.
<sparky1> so these guys in ubuntustudio chat thought it had something to do with my hdd's being in a raid0 array...
<sparky1> hee hee i think i figured it out from the forum...
<sparky1> THANKS ANYWAYS!!!!!!
<sparky1> =P
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-07
<eliasps> Hello, is there a Ubiquity developer here? Greek users are affected by a critical bug regarding locales. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1158750
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1158750 in ubiquity "Ubiquity does not create correct UTF-8 locales" [High,Confirmed]
<darkxst> is there some way we can force the installer to use UTF-8 locales written into /etc/default/locale? we are hitting issues with gnome-shell crashing when locales are non UTF-8 like "sv_SE"
<darkxst> basically we need "sv_SE.UTF-8" instead
<darkxst> cjwatson, ^
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1165681
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1165681 in gnome-shell "GDM/gnome-shell fails to start" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2014-03-31
<jibel> there is a regression in ubiquity with parted 2.3-17. I filed bug 1300072
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300072 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "LVM installation fails - regression with parted 2.3-17" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300072
<cjwatson> jibel: I've poked psusi about that (on the bug)
<jibel> cjwatson, thanks
<xnox> infinity: thanks for unblocking hw-detect, i kind of forgotten about it =) glad that didn't explode beta too much.
<infinity> xnox: You have initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch blocked too.  Might want to look into that.
<xnox> yes, should have unblocked that before going to vocation. #pes might not be happy =)
<bdmurray> Has the Ubuntu One plugin been disabled or removed? I'm never asked about it.
<xnox> bdmurray: it has been unseeded from the image, until it's bugs are fixed.
<xnox> bdmurray: hence it's not present on the current trusty dailies.
<bdmurray> xnox: ack, thanks
<bdmurray> xnox: could you have a look at bug 1295708?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295708 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "in the dialog "Create Partition" the comboxbox "Partition Type" doesn't always open" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295708
<xnox> bdmurray: ouch. Looks strange. Will assign it to myself to investigate later.
<bdmurray> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-01
<janmariu> Hi, im preseeding with the ubiquity desktop image. Could anyone please let me know if that installer supports "d-i preseed/include string myinclyde.cfg"? or if i need to use the alternate image with the debian installer.
<bdmurray> xnox: Can you have a look at bug 1265192? I was unable to recreate it but it would be serious if true.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Reinstallation wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265192
<xnox> bdmurray: and in your tests you were booting with uefi?
<xnox> i can try this out again with windows8 uefi, but it will be just that without the "oem style shipped recovery partitions"
<xnox> (maybe there is a way to recreate those)
<bdmurray> xnox: gah, missed that bit
<xnox> bdmurray: cause i'm pretty sure we have no way to detect uefi based installations with 13.10, and thus those installations only offered "wipe all disk and install"
<bdmurray> xnox: so no not with uefi
<xnox> bdmurray: no worries, i'll try it out with uefi on ~= thursday
<bdmurray> xnox: okay, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-02
<davmor2> xnox: hey dude your G+ app can you update the supported sdk version to 14.04-dev1 and it should then use oxide and be awesome :) you might want to try it out but you will need the latest dev version
<ogra_> yeah, pretty pertty please :)
<ogra_> (modulo typos)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-03
<pmatulis> are these mutually exclusive?
<pmatulis>  d-i partman-auto/method string raid
<pmatulis>  d-i partman-auto/method string crypto
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> preseeds are setting values in a database - they aren't even slightly analogous to sequential commands
<cjwatson> partman-auto/method can only have a single value
<pmatulis> thank you for your answer
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-04
<pmatulis> following up on an earlier question, does anyone have a method of preseeding all three: raid, lvm, crypt ?
<pmatulis> (and more detailed than "do it with an early_command")
<CarlFK> pmatulis: are those partitioning recipes?
<pmatulis> CarlFK: not sure i follow.  in general i need to use an expert-recipe
<CarlFK> my guess is you need to make a raid-lvm-crypt recipe.
<pmatulis> CarlFK: that's not possible to my knowledge
<pmatulis> CarlFK: my understanding is i need early_command in conjuction with a recipe
<pmatulis> but i'm looking for more details, or at least confirmation that is the only way
<CarlFK> I can't confirm what you can and can't do with a recipe
<CarlFK> early_command would be a ash script that uses ..um.. just a sec...
<CarlFK> wow.. so from 2006 I have a script ...
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7204151/
<pmatulis> looking
<pmatulis> i'm on a call...
<pmatulis> CarlFK: thanks for that.  i'm going to work from that
<CarlFK>  pmatulis - sure.  I am positive you will want to replace fdisk with gdisk, cgdisk, sgdisk .. I'll let you look into those, currently I just go with the installer's defaults
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-30
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Did you have any joy investigating oem-config?
<cyphermox> I only started this morning after all
<davmor2> cyphermox: slacker ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox: next you'll be saying it's only like 10 in the morning here ;)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, What can I do to help?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, What is the correct incantation to restart ubiquity-dm?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I want to poke some code and see the effect.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Don't worry. Got it.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: did you find out anything?
<cyphermox> for me, it does appear to be properly removing the oem use
<cyphermox> *user
<cyphermox> just not rebooting or continuing on to a dm after that
#ubuntu-installer 2015-03-31
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: looks like I have the oem-config case nailed.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Go you! Do you have package I can download/install in my snapshot for testing?
<cyphermox> I'll get you one in a moment
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Perfect. I'll test in Ubuntu MATE as soon as you ping me a link :)
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: should be built soon: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ubuntu/installer-dev/+sourcepub/4872033/+listing-archive-extra
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks.
 * flexiondotorg waits...
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Can I simply install this into a VM that is waiting for the "Prepare for shipping to end user" icon to be clicked?
<cyphermox> yes, should be fine
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Thanks.
 * flexiondotorg takes a deep breath and starts testing cyphermox updates
<cyphermox> if it doesn't work, don't tell me immediately, let me bask in the satisfaction of thinking I got it right for a moment :)
<cyphermox> ... while I consider the best way to stab casper into cooperation
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, First test was a success, I think ;) I was actually talking to someone and then notice my VM was sitting at the login screen.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Will roll back the snapshot and test again becuase xorg-server did crash it seems.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Works.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Ubuntu MATE can now be OEM configured. The oem user is indeed removed.
<cyphermox> and after that you get the login prompt immediately?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, On my Virtualbox test machine, xorg-server has crashed at some point during the restarting of the display manager.
<cyphermox> is it always crashing?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Part way through the OEM configuration the MATE Desktop is loaded, then replaced with LightDM.
<cyphermox> that may just be artefacts though?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yes, I can reproduce xorg-server crash. Could be VBox.
<cyphermox> do you have a crash file in /var/crash?
 * flexiondotorg checking
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yep and apport has handled the crash
<cyphermox> doh
<cyphermox> so this is no good
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Do you want an LP bug?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, It is a big step forward I'd say.
<cyphermox> not necessarily, depends why it crashed
<cyphermox> if you can file a bug that would help, yes
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, 'X -br -ac -noreset tcp -background none vt7 :0' is what crashed.
<cyphermox> that looks like the command-line for ubiquity-dm
<flexiondotorg> I also noticed that when LightDM is displayed after OEM config is completed I can't switch vts
<flexiondotorg> Or rather, I can switch but I get now console.
<flexiondotorg> *no console.
<cyphermox> press enter
<cyphermox> I hate this systemd porting, so complicated when things were already working :'(
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1438770
<cyphermox> ah, yes
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> could you give it another shot and see if it does the same without updating ubiquity?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, What do you mean without updating ubiquity/
<flexiondotorg> I added your PPA and dist-upgraded.
<flexiondotorg> I have snapshots prior to that.
<cyphermox> right, used a snapshot prior to dist-upgrade:)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, And do any updated at all?
<cyphermox> correct
<flexiondotorg> OK
<cyphermox> I'm doing the same, this is to make sure whether it's a regression or something that was already broken
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I think already broken. Because I fully expect to not get a LightDM login after oem-config completes now. I expect to be left in the MATE Desktop.
<cyphermox> well, i wouldn't even get a desktop here
<cyphermox> it would normally stay there waiting for the terminal to come up or for X to appear
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, This is what I end up without your fixes - http://imgur.com/fbYG98j
<cyphermox> yeah, here I get an X crash but because lightdm tries to start and fails
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, oem-config ask me who I am and stuff. Then I see the "Applying Changes" progress bar, then the error above.
<cyphermox> right
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, So, a pre-existing issue with lightdm. I know pitti said he was looking into a lightdm regression. Maybe related?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, With your fixes, oem-config works and completes and does what I expect right up until I login and the I am notified about xorg crashing.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I need to head home now.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I hope I've helped in some small way.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'll be online again later.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-01
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> I'm generating custom alternate ISO with cdimage&co and I would like to generate a custom live ISO, but cdimage ask for a production/livefs-builders and I don't know where to get it, do you have any hint?
<cjwatson> lines in that file look like this:
<cjwatson> # PROJECT       DIST            ARCH                    BUILDER
<cjwatson> # Put more specific matches first.
<cjwatson> *               *               amd64                   kapok.buildd
<cjwatson> you'd need to set up livecd-rootfs at the other end - there's an ssh trigger script in /usr/share/doc/livecd-rootfs/examples/BuildLiveCD.gz that can be installed as a forced command on the builder
<nebuchadnezzar> I looked at cdimage/lib/livefs.py but I'm not sure how it works, it lookup in livefs-builders and run something on that machine, then download the result?
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> The point is that live filesystems have to be generated on the matching architecture, so that requires a build slave
<cjwatson> Though it can be some hack involving localhost if you want, or you can hack livefs.py to run a script locally if the architecture matches
<cjwatson> (Which probably ought to be a configuration option in ubuntu-cdimage, really, but it was never something we needed ourselves)
<nebuchadnezzar> or I could put localhost in the livefs-builder for the matching architecture ;-)
<cjwatson> If you like; you just need a "buildd" user, with /usr/share/doc/livecd-rootfs/examples/BuildLiveCD.gz installed as /home/buildd/bin/BuildLiveCD
<nebuchadnezzar> thanks
<cjwatson> Oh and I think that needs manually creating a livefs chroot too
<cjwatson> I'd probably start by grabbing the chroot from https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/trusty/amd64 or similar, unpacking it so that it's rooted at ~buildd/build-trusty-live/chroot-trusty/, and massaging its sources.list into shape
<cjwatson> (These days we actually use Launchpad to do the builds)
<nebuchadnezzar> thanks a lot, I wonder how other derivatives are doing to build their ISO
<cjwatson> All kinds of strange hacks from what I've gathered :-/
<cjwatson> If you'd like to add documentation to ubuntu-cdimage of how to set this up along the way, that would be greatly appreciated
<nebuchadnezzar> cjwatson: that's an idea, making it more configurable for derivatives could be a great thing too, like having configuration tree with <vendor>/<project>.conf, I actually modify some of the .py files directly
<CarlFK> nebuchadnezzar: how RH builds isos: http://videos.pumpingstationone.org/video/38/linux-charcuterie-how-the-linux-sausage-is-made  "entire chain of building a distribution"
<nebuchadnezzar> wonderful
<CarlFK> nebuchadnezzar: oh you said derivatives .. not distros ..   but might still be fun to listen to
<nebuchadnezzar> sure
<_ruben> is there some trick to get full control over partitioning during a preseeded run, like running a script which does all the lvm stuff, etc?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I saw you published a new ubiquity in the staging PPA.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I've tested it. I guessing you know it has issues?
<nebuchadnezzar> _ruben: I personally use a patched hands-off: http://git.baby-gnu.net/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hands-off.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/dad/features
<nebuchadnezzar> _ruben: look at commits after “Add base partman recipe auto generation”
<nebuchadnezzar> is that what you are looking for?
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: what issues?
<cyphermox> it looked like it was working quite well, and not crashing X at all
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Clicking the "prepare this system" icon on the desktop didn't do anything.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I ran the command from the shell. Looks like systemd deps failed to resolve.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'll ge the exact message...
<flexiondotorg> oem@oem-VirtualBox:~/Desktop$ oem-config-prepare
<flexiondotorg> Failed to set default target: No such file or directory
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, ^^^^^
<cyphermox> doh
<cyphermox> I forgot to ship a file :)
<cyphermox> hmm, I didn't forget to ship it, it got ignored
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, When you cook a new package let me know :)
<infinity> cyphermox: Did you commit it? :P
<cyphermox> infinity: yes, the problem was that dh_installinit ignores .target files
<infinity> Ahh.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: if you want to try it again ubiquity is all published in my ppa now
<cyphermox> DOH
 * cyphermox sighs
<cyphermox> it's still kinda wrong
<_ruben> nebuchadnezzar: it might be, still trying to digest what I'm looking at exactly ;)
<_ruben> nebuchadnezzar: seems it still revolves around partman, which i was hoping to evade .. then again, perhaps partman has grown since I last researched it and might actually be suited for our various purposes
<cyphermox> _ruben: what are you trying to do?
<infinity> _ruben: wikimedia has some nice example recipes using lvm that are good learning tools: https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Partman_Recipes
<_ruben> cyphermox: one of the "gripes" I had with partman, was the inability to control the lvm vg naming (we several standards for those). and most of my "problems" with partman are probably just a matter of not understanding enough of it ;)
<_ruben> also, stuff like bind mounts arent/werent an option afaik
<_ruben> (whether or not those are a good idea is another story ;))
<cyphermox> I see
<_ruben> stuff like bind mounts can be fixed post-install relatively easy, but doing during installation would be even cleaner :)
<_ruben> writing some post-install task to shovel some stuff around still beats having to partition every server manually (rest of install is handled by preseed already)
<_ruben> infinity: that page looks familiar so I likely ran into it during my research. sure offers a nice starting point.
<_ruben> perhaps I should just do some trial 'n error configs/installs and see how far I can get with the existing featureset :)
<_ruben> and on that note, i'm gonna call it a day for now ;)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Just got back online. Will set up a test system here at home and test...
 * flexiondotorg hugs cyphermox 
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> I'm satisfied with mate now, waiting for a kubuntu install to finish and then I'd be ready for upload unless you come tell me it's broke
<cyphermox> also, before you do the upgrade please do systemctl disable oem-config
<cyphermox> there shouldn't be a link to it in /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Understood.
 * flexiondotorg needs better hardware at home. This is slow....
<cyphermox> hey, so do I
<cyphermox> I'm at the point where a fourth computer wouldn't hurt so I can run so hardware tests.
<cyphermox> ... though come to think of it, I have a lenovo craptop that might work well enough
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Once I've test the oem-config stuff is there anything I can do to help with the "restart at end of install" issue/
<flexiondotorg> ?
<cyphermox> not really
<cyphermox> it needs that casper.service be properly convinced to run at the right moment, which seems to be roughly the case (since it does eject and display the message), and for plymouth-{reboot,halt,poweroff} to be convinced to also run at just the right moment, that is, *after* the display-manager is stopped.
<cyphermox> and all that is probably going to run after I get back from karate class, I don't intend to miss a fifth week of it :/
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, :)
<cyphermox> so I'll be leaving in about 10 minutes :)
<cyphermox> probably just enough time to run the oem-config test on kubuntu
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'll leave my testing reports here.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Still preparing the VM at home. So slow.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Past midnight here now. I'll test tomorrow unless you decide it is good to go :)
<nebuchadnezzar> _ruben: you could set “partman-auto-lvm/new_vg_name” to get the VG name you want
<nebuchadnezzar> found in: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/partman-auto-lvm.git/tree/perform_recipe_by_lvm
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, It was all going so well, then I ended up here - http://imgur.com/hap1Gla
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I did systemctl disable oem-config prior to adding your PPA and apt-get dist-upgrading.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, So, not sure if I've not completed the steps correctly.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Late here now. So, time for sleeping.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-02
<_ruben> nebuchadnezzar: interesting! seems i got me some testing to do :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Just tested your oem-config fixes on my VM at work. Brilliant! Well done you :)
<nebuchadnezzar> _ruben: sure, I need to rebase my work a little and this will break history and hope for integration into hands-off
<nebuchadnezzar> _ruben: making partman preseed easier is quite hard but I think my system based on hands-off help a lot, you can “subclass” a previous partitionning model or write one from scratch
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, How do the ship and ship-live seeds differ?
<cjwatson> Both are used to construct package pools on images that aren't installed by default but that are available for opportunistic or conditional installation during the initial install.  ship is for d-i-based ("alternate") CDs; ship-live is for live ("desktop") CDs.
<cjwatson> You only build desktop CDs, so you probably don't need ship.
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, OK, because this is still as issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1426905
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, That I can not reproduce. But then again I do not have any EFI hardware.
<cjwatson> You should get installer logs from them.
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, I was wondering if adding some of the same packages (grub-pc, dmraid, etc) to ship-live might help?
<cjwatson> grub-pc is already in your ship-live.
<cjwatson> Anyway, I don't think that's it - this isn't about whether the package is available for installation
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1429385
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, There are many dupes. That one has some installer logs ^^^^^
<cjwatson> You know I'm not really doing installer work any more, right? :)
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, I know, but you're very helpful ;)
<cjwatson> I can advise on seed layout, but I'm afraid I really don't have time to be pulled into a lengthy debugging exercise
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, I was up until 1am helping test stuff for cyphermox.
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, OK understood.
<cjwatson> 1429385 is from ages ago so could be no longer relevant; I'd suggest getting current logs
<cjwatson> Otherwise you can end up debugging already-fixed problems that happen to have similar symptoms
<cjwatson> We don't always surface the exact error very clearly, so users often report that something is the "same thing" when it's quite different underneath
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, OK. I'll see if I can persuade an EFI VBox without network connection to fail for me.
<cjwatson> flexiondotorg: If it's still "dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--purge):" "subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10", then that's debconf's "bad parameters" error code; you want to get a log with "debug-ubiquity" on the kernel command line to see what's actually going on there
<cjwatson> (which gives a full debconf trace of everything)
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, I simply can not coerce my VM or actual hardware to fail :(
<flexiondotorg> cjwatson, I've requested logs.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: what's with the seeds?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, ?
<cyphermox> I was reading backlog
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, First things first. You're oem-config fixed work. Really nice!
<cyphermox> thanks for testing that. I confirmed it looked as good as it should on mate, kubuntu, and ubuntu
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I was just trying to understand the nature of some of the different seeds to see if there was a potential fix for an issue.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, The seeds are fine :)
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, And I can't reproduce the error being reported. And fairly sure cjwatson and infinity helped me fix it a week or so back.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, So, when will the new Ubiquity hit the repos? :)
<cyphermox> I should upload in a bit
<cyphermox> I'm finishing up the testing
<cyphermox> qemu tends to crash a lot
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yes. I think the issue I had at home lastnight was just Vbox being, well, Vbox.
<cyphermox> ack
<infinity> cyphermox: Are you getting enough enthusiastic review from xnox that you don't need mine too? :P
<cyphermox> infinity: well, it really should be discussed ;)
<cyphermox> xnox: here?
<cyphermox> I know the sleep isn't great, and probably doesn't need to stick given using a separate target
<cyphermox> and tbh I didn't try linking the targets because it means other dependency fun, like precisely what was happening before, where when you remove oem-config package it removes the .service, so there is nothing anymore to block display-manager from starting way too early for its own good
<infinity> cyphermox: Could fix targets a bit, or could loop over 'pgrep -u oem'
<xnox> cyphermox: yeah.
<cyphermox> ie. before oem-config-firstboot is finished removing the oem user
<cyphermox> infinity: given the targets we probably don't need the sleep and extra pkill.
<infinity> cyphermox: Any time you're sleeping due to hardware not being fast enough, you'll never get it right for all hardware.  And by the time you do, you're sleeping for an hour.
<cyphermox> (or any pkill at all, for that matter)
<cyphermox> infinity: I know :)
<cyphermox> that's exactly what I keep telling people when they suggest timeout and delays and whatnot in NM
<infinity> Anyhow, discuss with xnox if there's an entirely better way to do this, as he seems to think there is, but if you decide to keep the current code, turn the sleep into a while pgrep loop instead.  Will be much faster for 99% of us and 100% correct for the slow cases.
<cyphermox> infinity: like I said, I think it can all be dropped instead :)
<infinity> Which is even better, agreed.
<cyphermox> there shouldn't be anything from the oem user if graphical.target isn't getting started
<cyphermox> xnox: so what were you suggesting re: having oem-config.target wantedby graphical.target?
<cyphermox> I haven't tried but it still concerns me that as soon as the file disappears graphical.target will continue starting and it basically won't change a thing :)
<cyphermox> fwiw, before that oem-config.service was a dependency of multi-user, not graphical.
<xnox> infinity: cyphermox: imho cyphermox's code is good to go in as is.
<xnox> doing "wantedby" magic is "better" but for later.
<cyphermox> then I'll drop the extra sleep and pkill, and dch -r.
<cyphermox> xnox: sounds like you know systemd units pretty well?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-06
<xnox> cyphermox, on s390x we have s390-dasd and s390-zfcp which supposed to run before disk-detect
<xnox> but they don't
<xnox> disk-detect depends on them, yet they are pulled-in and installed
<xnox> but do not actually run
<xnox> instead the experience is disk-detect fails, one goes back to main menu, selects dasd/zfcp steps and can execute them and then continue the normal install.
<xnox> wtf?
<cyphermox> make disk-detect run them?
<cyphermox> is the priority value or whatever good enough that it runs before partitioning and after disk-detect ?
<cyphermox> seriously I kind of have no idea how that part works ;)
<xnox> cyphermox, the menu ordering is correct, and my naive d-i knoweledge says they should have been running in that order....
<cyphermox> ok
<xnox> cyphermox, ok i have a fix
<xnox> cyphermox, how does one specify a repository with additional udebs to be used?
<xnox> hm
<xnox> apt-setup/overlay
<cyphermox> apt-setup/overlay=true apt-setup/overlay_host=ppa.launchpad.net apt-setup/overlay_directory=whatever
<cyphermox> But that does not quite work with stuff early on, looks like anna isn't grabbing the packages list correctly in all cases
<xnox> cyphermox, thank you http://people.canonical.com/~mtrudel/preseed/multipath.cfg =)
<cyphermox> Right
<xnox> =(
<cyphermox> Fwiw that would be in net-retriever, but I didn't spend much time on it since it's a nice to have from crappy NCommander code that was completely broken
<cyphermox> I just kinda quickly made it work a bit better
<cyphermox> Oh actually, I guess if you set overlay_component to point to debian-installer it just might work
<xnox> horum.
<cyphermox> Yeah, I bet it's just missing the logic to dig in for d-i components
<cyphermox> I am at lunch right now, but I can fix that when I'm back
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-03
<jbicha> cyphermox: are you around? could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubiquity/fix-ubuntu-gnome-zesty-missing-decorations/+merge/320796
<jbicha> and there are 2 other ubiquity merge proposals in the sponsoring queue
<cyphermox> ok
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> by the way, there's an updated gdm3/zesty if you wanted to give that a try sometime
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> maybe in a bit; when I don't need both computers
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-05
<Laney> Someone's looking into the ubiquity test failures, right?
<Laney> I bet you it started with the new xkeyboard-config
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/926110
<Laney> this returns different stuff on yakkety and zesty
<Laney> looks like the one the test is looking for is gone
 * Laney is pretty much out of clue at this point
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-06
<jbicha> cyphermox: are you hoping to upload ubiquity today? or does whatever test problem Lan_ey mentioned prevent that?
<cyphermox> jbicha: I'll look in a bit, but yeah I'm hoping to upload today or something
<CarlFK> I know of d-i preseed/late_command.  a few weeks ago I thought I came across something like late_script=http://foo/bar.sh  that would get and run it.  does something like this exist?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-07
<Guest123> Is this the channel for questions about the installer? Or is it just development only?
<cyphermox> CarlFK: your late-command can be running some pre-made script from somewhere, I've seen examples (but of course right now I can't find them)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: I can use late_command to wget/chmod.. but I am 'sure' I saw something else that took just a uri
<cyphermox> I concur
<cyphermox> I just don't remember what exactly off the top of my head; you could look at the source for preseed though
<CarlFK> and also I am sure if you give it a host name, it will construct the path similar to preseed - d-i/flavor
<cyphermox> oh, it was for a preseed path, not for the late_command or early_command.
<CarlFK> um..   I am saying it was like preseed...
<CarlFK> I do this:
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string cd /target/tmp && wget http://$url/lc/late_command.sh && chmod u+x late_command.sh && chroot /target /tmp/late_command.sh $(debconf-get mirror/suite) $(debconf-get passwd/username)
<CarlFK> what I remember was d-i preseed/late_command string late_command.sh
<cyphermox> well, you can do that, but it depends on late_command.sh already being on the system, AFAIK
<cyphermox> I do not think this works as a URL at all, but I haven't exactly tested this
<CarlFK> er... d-i preseed/late_script?  string late_command.sh
<CarlFK> late_something
<cjwatson> You might be thinking of preseed/run (IIRC), which is like early_command.  I don't think there's a late equivalent
<cjwatson> (it's actually not quite like early_command either, but it's closer to that)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-08
<Nikhil_> Hello
<Guest20890> Hello
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-09
<mdeslaur> xnox: I've assign a couple of bad ubiquity bugs for you regarding keyboard layouts. Feel free to reassign them to someone, but we should fix them before the next point release.
<mdeslaur> bug 1529276
<mdeslaur> meh, no bot
<mdeslaur> bug 1308752
<CarlFK> #1308752
<CarlFK> I can never remember what notation the bot wants
<ogra_> bug #1308752
<ogra_> hmm, that should have worked
#ubuntu-installer 2018-04-08
<zduniak> @Lin-Buo-Ren, have you found an answer to your question regarding the location of the iso generation code?
<zduniak> coincidentally i was about to ask the same thing, though in my case i'd like to figure out how they make it bootable on efi
<zduniak> I tried to follow the "isohybrid and uefi" part of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization but I'm getting a weird error - libisofs: FAILURE : Invalid image size 2368 Kb. Must be one of 1.2, 1.44or 2.88 Mb
<zduniak> I suppose that this could be sorted out by making xorriso emulate a hard disk rather than a floppy but I can't find any flag for it
<zduniak> ... i suppose the order of arguments matters?
